# Monuments Megathread



## Hallic

Hey guys,

this just came in(~2h ago) by the socialsmedias:


They found a new vocalist




> So it's the 20th January, 14:49 and Monuments are extremely happy to tell you that the search is over! We have found our new front man. We're currently pre producing the vocals and we'll have something for you guys real soon. Thank you for your patience and continuous support. We also want to thank the many of you for your auditions. Hold onto your butts, we're about to fuck you.



i've started a megathread cause i think a band like monuments can pull that off.
--
Some history:


~05-22-2011 the two vocalist(Greg and neema(ex-fellsilent) leave the band


> Hey Y'all sorry for the lack of contact from us(Monuments) recently a lot of shit has happened in the last couple of months resulting in me stepping down as vocalist for Monuments this is due to various reasons but mainly since John Browne has decided to change the band line up so he can put Monuments in the direction he wants. So I would like to thank all of you who came out to shows,got tee's, and generally enjoyed/supported the music, being in this band has been one of the best musical experiences of my life so I'm going to miss it all(Apart from Mikes stinky A-Hole) it's a real shame as the album has all been tracked! I did post this on the Monuments wall but it was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 1OVE Greg Pope



~05-24-2011



> Hi guys,
> 
> Due to recent speculation and activity behind the scenes in Monuments we feel it's time we gave you all an update as to what&#8217;s been happening. Thanks for your patience. Unfortunately after much deliberation we are sad to announce that due to an internal difference of where to take the band, Greg & Neema are no longer a part of Monuments. It's a decision that no one wanted to make but it is something that is in the best interest of all parties concerned. We&#8217;d like to wish Greg & Neema the best of luck for their future endeavours and to thank them for their collaborations to this point.
> 
> Looking forward to the future and the album, well, musically it's finished so we are now announcing our search for a new vocalist to finish it with us to take it to the point of release and beyond. This album has been in the writing stage for over 2 years and we want to get it out there for all you guys and girls to enjoy (hopefully!). Quite a lot of you have heard a big chunk of the material on the &#8216;Winds of Plague&#8217; and &#8216;Periphery&#8217; tours, so some of you already know what to expect and your patience is very much appreciated, we promise you it's coming. News will be out soon about the album along with a song premiere.
> 
> Our forthcoming shows in Trier and Ireland with Parkway Drive will go ahead as planned, with a fill-in vocalist or instrumental dependant on the amount of time we have to rehearse!
> 
> If you think you&#8217;ve got what it takes to be our new vocalist, please contact us via email at [email protected] and tell us a bit about why you should be our new guy (or girl!). Please link us to previous recordings and performances.
> 
> We appreciate your ongoing support guys and thank you for making us reach 10,000 fans!
> 
> Browne/Swanny/Olly/Mike - Monuments Summer 2011






Some video content
Vid with old voxes:

John Browne instrumental

Instrumental band vid:

bonus John Browne playing some riffs:
 

playlist of monuments playin in Paris(LxD tour spring 2011)

--


----------



## exxecutor

Nice to hear!! That took quite a while 

Saw them with Periphery while they still had their vocalists and then at Euroblast completely instrumental. Although both were shows were really great, I missed the intensity when they performed without vocalists. 

So who is the new man?


----------



## Goatchrist

Yep I'm excited too! Hope to see them live again soon!


----------



## vampiregenocide

So stoked for this. Shame Neema and Greg left, but I'm sure they've settled on someone equally as awesome.


----------



## Hallic

the vocalist is still TBA, they have only stated they FINIALY have one now


----------



## bhakan

Hopefully the new vocalist can hold up to Neema and Greg, they were awesome and made the band sound really unique (not that the rest of the band isn't).


----------



## Goatchrist

Judging from the time they had to find a new one this new guy MUST be good. 
Really can't wait to hear him!


----------



## Ninetyfour

Hope it's this guy (Mutiny Within). John posted this video a while back on Facebook I think saying he's love him to do vocals for Monuments, and by looking at the top comment on the video it may just be possible...


----------



## Malyan

So glad you guys are keen to accept something new. All too often bands have moved in different directions and been openly slated for having anything that doesn't conform to their expectations, even before anythings even been released!
That being said, that opinion is wholly valid, and when stuff like this happens, its unavoidable that it wont be exactly the same band that you originally got into!

Obviously Neema + Greg's work was completely unique, we tried experimenting with people that we could play with that style of rhythmic writing with, but for the most part, that really didn't work.. 

More than anything I'm completely stoked that our new frontman has a fresh perspective, and his own groove and style merges in a strong, new, unique way that works without any compromise! Cheers to all who have been patient along the way, and even more thanks to those of you who welcome to the new sound with open arms!


----------



## DLG

well the nu metal warbling was the deal breaker for me, so maybe I will be able to enjoy this band now


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ninetyfour said:


> Hope it's this guy (Mutiny Within). John posted this video a while back on Facebook I think saying he's love him to do vocals for Monuments, and by looking at the top comment on the video it may just be possible...



Not a fan of that style of vocals. :/ I'm not sure I'd be very keen on that with Monuments.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Yeah he definitely couldn't pull off Greg and Neema's stuff, but Monuments said they were looking for a new direction to head in, still there's time to see what they pull out of the bag!


----------



## Gitte

i'm very much looking forward to what they will be presenting us in the near future! monuments is total groove for me!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ninetyfour said:


> Yeah he definitely couldn't pull off Greg and Neema's stuff, but Monuments said they were looking for a new direction to head in, still there's time to see what they pull out of the bag!



I'm not against new directions, just going from Neema and Greg to some power metal sorta shit would be a bit much for me I think.  I think someone like Serj Tankian would be amazing. His voice would suit Monuments nicely. That said I'm, stoked to see whoever has been picked.  I just want an album so bad aha.


----------



## anomynous

Is the singer Dan Tompkins?


----------



## Hallic

*TING...

So the latest news is that a working on the vocals.

for those who wanted to hear some of the earlier demos and samples:
Monuments:Elements - Demos.zip


----------



## Mwoit

Holy shmoly, cheers for the link man.


----------



## S-O

Gnarly, I only had a few demos, this will be some righteous jams.


----------



## Dan

The new guys awesome. I can assure you guys of that  . PLUS he is totally a step outside of the whole cliche'd metal singer at the moment. A really unique talent


----------



## bhakan

Hallic said:


> *TING...
> 
> So the latest news is that a working on the vocals.
> 
> for those who wanted to hear some of the earlier demos and samples:
> Monuments:Elements - Demos.zip


Who is the singer(s) in these clips (fuse within my anger for example)? It doesn't sound like Neema/Greg.


----------



## Somnium

Monuments will be infinitely better without Neema/Greg. Hopefully the new guys' vox will fit well with Browne's insane grooves. It seems like with so many "djent" bands, the vocals always seem out of place and really take away from everything else. I'm usually not one to bitch about vocals either, but Monuments is too damn good to be held back by shitty vocals.


----------



## Mwoit

Somnium said:


> Monuments will be infinitely better without Neema/Greg. Hopefully the new guys' vox will fit well with Browne's insane grooves. It seems like with so many "djent" bands, the vocals always seem out of place and really take away from everything else. I'm usually not one to bitch about vocals either, but Monuments is too damn good to be held back by shitty vocals.



I disagree, I loved Neema and Greg. They had such intensity in the vocals and I'm worried that the new vocalist won't meet my expectations. 

I really look forward to the new vocalist though, Monuments own.


----------



## Rick

Jesus Christ, someone fucking spill it, who's the new singer????


----------



## Cynic

Rick said:


> Jesus Christ, someone fucking spill it, who's the new singer????



Scott Stapp


----------



## Hallic

I dont think would pick just anybody, so i do have some faith in the new vocals. But i think it safe to assume they will be quite different from greg+neema's combo.

I really wish they would release a albumpack with the greg en neema's vocals, instrumental only, and the new vocals.


----------



## Dan

Rick said:


> Jesus Christ, someone fucking spill it, who's the new singer????






Randy.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

*crosses fingers for howard jones*


----------



## bhakan

Just saw this, possible version of admit defeat with the new singer. Its not confirmed, and it is April 1st, so no news can be trusted, but it might be real.
Monuments: possible new version of 'Admit Defeat' | got-djent.com
Unsure if I like or not yet, some parts are cool, others I'm not sure about yet, still used to Neema and Greg.


----------



## JamesM

I don't like this version at all. Has no energy to it whatsoever. Hope it isn't real.


----------



## BlindingLight7

The Armada said:


> I don't like this version at all. Has no energy to it whatsoever. Hope it isn't real.


uploaded 2 days ago, it's real.


I don't like it :|, I really don't.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Am I the only one getting a _serious_ SiKth vibe from the vocals? Like, it literally sounds just like them. I swear there's a part that sounds like Mikee. I'm not sure how I feel about it just yet, probably because I'm used to the last version, so I shall have a few more listens.


----------



## BlindingLight7

vampiregenocide said:


> Am I the only one getting a _serious_ SiKth vibe from the vocals? Like, it literally sounds just like them. I swear there's a part that sounds like Mikee. I'm not sure how I feel about it just yet, probably because I'm used to the last version, so I shall have a few more listens.


What if it was mikee? 

I thought this too, just more crack involved.


----------



## jjfiegel

I think I like it. I'm just so used to Neema and Greg that is sounds weird (also, the different lyrics). However, the vocalist is good. The "by the way that you are" sounds awesome. I'd like to hear some original work with this guy so I won't compare him to Neema and Greg.


----------



## bhakan

vampiregenocide said:


> Am I the only one getting a _serious_ SiKth vibe from the vocals? Like, it literally sounds just like them. I swear there's a part that sounds like Mikee. I'm not sure how I feel about it just yet, probably because I'm used to the last version, so I shall have a few more listens.


I definitely heard Sikth in some of the parts. Its growing on me, other than a couple of screams which sound odd. Still miss Neema and Greg though.


----------



## isispelican

cleans are good but the screams suck in my opinion, i hope this is just someones audition


----------



## ByDesign

the recorded quality of the vocals almost gaurantee this is fake. Really can't see the album version of this track being allowed to have such sloppy vocal deliveries. All the double tracked lines are shit.


----------



## jjfiegel

Maybe it's just a demo?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Listen to the lyrics


----------



## Rick

Gotta say, I prefer Neema and Greg. But what the hell do I know?


----------



## jjfiegel

Also, in the got-djent article, Mos from TesseracT replied and said it sounded great. Maybe Browne is pretty secretive, but I figured Mos would know if it was fake or not.


----------



## vampiregenocide

BlindingLight7 said:


> Listen to the lyrics



I must admit, I tried to listen to perhaps hear something, but I couldn't make anything out.


----------



## anomynous

I like the cleans, but the harsh



the fuck? This has to be fake


----------



## Goatchrist

April fools... really hope that it isn't real.
Also this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mHnRPR7WObM#!


----------



## in-pursuit

the real april fools joke is that neema and greg have still been in the band this whole time hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Tali

They are out, get over it guys. 

Sure they will announcing something soon.


----------



## Joeywilson

Vocals remind me of Goodman/Hill.


----------



## omgmjgg

To answer a question, the guy singing in John's old material from Elements was Josh Travis


----------



## vampiregenocide

While first off the vocals seemed weird to me because I was used to the old ones, they're really growing on me. Shame they didn't keep the original lyrics though, they flowed with the song so well.


----------



## DLG

to me this sounds like someone auditioned for the band, didn't make it, but posted up the audition song on his soundcloud for people to hear.


----------



## otisct20

The new vocals are starting to grow on me, im starting to dig 'em a lot. Lets hope that have a better representation of his vocals though.


----------



## TimSE

Hmm I like it but something about it is still the same for me. Iv always liked it before but never wow'ed me.
But then that is just after 1 listen of 1 song. 

Im sure the album will rape my ears


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Monuments is a band thats good enough that they dont need a singer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFSZqbXPTJY


----------



## GTailly

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Monuments is a band thats good enough that they dont need a singer.


 
How is music supposed to be *good enough* to be instrumental? Do singers help bad music?... -.-'

No offense here mate.


----------



## Hallic

so nobody post the link?:

ADMIT DEFEAT - Album Demo (Pre Prod) by THISISMONUMENTS on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## JamesM

^Was already posted...


----------



## vampiregenocide

In(Di)visions said:


> How is music supposed to be *good enough* to be instrumental? Do singers help bad music?... -.-'
> 
> No offense here mate.



Sometimes music needs vocals and feels empty without it. Sometimes the music is so interesting on it's own that vocals aren't necessarily needed to appreciate it.


----------



## GTailly

vampiregenocide said:


> Sometimes music needs vocals and feels empty without it. Sometimes the music is so interesting on it's own that vocals aren't necessarily needed to appreciate it.


 
Totally agree with your point.

I just believe that music is a free form of art and only the bands themselves should be the final judges on wether yes or no their music needs vocals on it.

But I understand your point.


----------



## Angus Clark

I'm gonna be straight up honest with this one.
I hate it. I hate it a lot.
If this is the new vocalist, or an example of him trying, I will be very sad.

[EDIT]

Actually, hate is a strong word. I very much dislike it.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm at a point where I'm ure it's a joke, but if it isn't I wwill listen to them anyway, even though the vocals suck


----------



## vampiregenocide

In(Di)visions said:


> Totally agree with your point.
> 
> I just believe that music is a free form of art and only the bands themselves should be the final judges on wether yes or no their music needs vocals on it.
> 
> But I understand your point.



And I agree with you.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

vampiregenocide said:


> Sometimes music needs vocals and feels empty without it. Sometimes the music is so interesting on it's own that vocals aren't necessarily needed to appreciate it.




This is what I meant. He just worded it better than me.


----------



## Hallic

Guess i'm late, but my first impression: thad vocals bit after 1:20, that style of singing,.. THAT's GOLDEN.
The first technique, is much like neema's but got a slower feel to it, and also bit less pronouced than Neema's. 
My first reactie, i like it. See potential for the other songs. luckely they didn't change to style of the vocals all that much, just small bit.
(OF COUrse just for this track)

Instruments: Sounds very defined, dat bass cut throught the mix, which is good.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I tell you what I do miss, that really pronounced Middle-Eastern sounding guitar part at the beginning of the original version. That part really made the song for me and it's a lot less obvious in this version. I still like it, just miss that part.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that this was an April Fool's joke. As soon as I heard the vocals enter, I was thinking, "Really? Well, it is April 1..." Nothing has been released saying it isn't official, but the harsh vox just seem sarcastic and fake to me. It seems like something Olly would do, haha. He loves a good trolling.


----------



## Hallic

You what a realy good april fools day joke would have been? 






_Accidentally leaking the album with Greg & Neema's vocals on it. They would have fooled us!
_


.


----------



## goherpsNderp

hmmm, indeed it is extremely rough. seems like most of the yelling stuff in the beginning was as if he wrote it down a few minutes before being asked to record vocals. also sounds like he isn't used to screaming at all.

hopefully this is just because this is pre-production and hasn't been tooled around with yet. for all i know every singer sounds a lot like this before the studio guys work their magic.


----------



## Mwoit

Hm, I hope those vocals are April Fools. I'm not convinced.


----------



## jjfiegel

So Monuments just confirmed in Facebook that this guy is the new vocalist. But they are going in the studio at the end of the month to rerecord or touch it up it seems. I would post the status but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Mwoit

vampiregenocide said:


> Am I the only one getting a _serious_ SiKth vibe from the vocals? Like, it literally sounds just like them. I swear there's a part that sounds like Mikee. I'm not sure how I feel about it just yet, probably because I'm used to the last version, so I shall have a few more listens.



I do that vibe, it's when he does the kinda talking part that gives me Mikee thoughts.



Monuments FB said:


> We can confirm that a pre production version of 'Admit Defeat' unintentially leaked from our Soundcloud account. We are pleased to announce that this track does feature our new vocalist, and he will be entering the studio for final album vocals on April 30th with Dan Weller at Fortress Studio, London. Hold onto your lug nuts, its time for an overhaul.


----------



## Tali

notice the *pre-prod* next to the track... obviously not a final representation of the track. 

I think the new vocalist will destroy if this is just a rough sampling of what we can expect


----------



## anomynous

jjfiegel said:


> So Monuments just confirmed in Facebook that this guy is the new vocalist. But they are going in the studio at the end of the month to rerecord or touch it up it seems. I would post the status but I'm on my phone.



NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 0 Xero 0

After listening to this a couple more times, I don't mind everything past the beginning (and the other sections of the songs with that style of screaming/whining/whatever). The beginning sounds like vox from 'Jane Doe' that got raped or something terrible. I realize it's pre-production, but production magic can only do so much...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

jjfiegel said:


> So Monuments just confirmed in Facebook that this guy is the new vocalist. But they are going in the studio at the end of the month to rerecord or touch it up it seems. I would post the status but I'm on my phone.



This vocalist will make the band unlistenable for me. I hope they release an instrumental version of the album or something.

Its Sol Niger Within all over again.


----------



## Sikthness

I'm surprised people actually thought this was an april fools joke. I mean its not like they had superb vocalists before, and then got this. He sounds similar enough to Neema n Greg for the most part, it shouldnt be at all surprising this is the real vocalist. I wasnt a huge fan of the vocals before, and aren't really now. Id be willing to bet they can clean this up quite a bit n it'll sound great, though. Just have a feeling.


----------



## jjfiegel

leftyguitarjoe said:


> This vocalist will make the band unlistenable for me. I hope they release an instrumental version of the album or something.
> 
> Its Sol Niger Within all over again.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I was never a big fan of Neema and Greg. The cleans were mediocre and the screams were inarticulate and rough. It sounded to much like they were trying to emulate Sikth to me (to no avail...). That being said, I didn't mind them, but I welcome change as long as the new vocalist is at least better. I guess we'll have to let Dan work his magic. Hopefully he gets Minutes going soon too, haha.


----------



## Hallic

I hope it's like a concept drafts(and there may be some (little) changes once they get him into the studio). Because, i do like thad bit after 1:20. But the opening screams just don't groove as nicely with the song as those of neema's and greg's. They understood timing the vocals relative to the instruments to make it sound as a whole. 

Currently that bit 0:45-1:03 seems to be kinda drifting there. His vocals-technique seems to trying to achieve a similar timbre that neema and greg used, and there's nothing wrong with that(though i think that technique might need to grow a bit further).

2:40 to 2:50, again seems to missing that dynamic that the old voxes had.

Overall: i do think this has potential, we all know that the bar was set extremely high by neema&greg and that it would be really hard to top. This is just early experiment(i assume), so i am really interested in the final states of things once the vox is done in the studio


----------



## goherpsNderp

im not too familiar with the studio process, so correct me if im wrong, but there's going to be someone there kind of like..... directing..... him? yeah? like giving him tips and doing takes and that sort of thing?

surely it can't be 100% "we'll have better equipment in the good studio and they can 'photoshop' all the nasty out of the vocal tracks". not bashing the guy or anything, im just asking a serious question about ANY vocalists. 99% of the time i see 'in the studio' videos and the singer is tracking, they NEVER sound like on the album. it's like once it goes into the mic and through the soundboard and then get's a magic coating it suddenly becomes something not at all resembling what these guys just sounded like screaming next to the camera.


----------



## 0 Xero 0

The engineer or producer may or may not help the vocalist to improve certain qualities about the vocals such as clarity, anunciation, or other things like that. It depends on the engineer/producer. Certain producers are very good at producing vocals and Dan did well enough on Justin and Mikee's vox so I think he can make the new guy in 'ments better.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If it wasn't to be intentionally leaked, then it may be just a rough take. The lyrics may not even be final.


----------



## Angus Clark

How does a band unintentionally release a track on their own souncloud page?


----------



## 0 Xero 0

Well, the video for 'Memoirs' was "unintentionally" leaked after Greg and Neema got fired. In this case, unintentionally means Swani leaked it on purpose without the rest of the band's consent. Maybe he did this too, haha.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Angus Clark said:


> How does a band unintentionally release a track on their own souncloud page?



Maybe it was uploaded so the rest of the band could hear, but accidentally made public instead of private? I don't know, but it was stated that the leak wasn't intentional.


----------



## Hallic

0 Xero 0 said:


> Well, the video for 'Memoirs' was "unintentionally" leaked after Greg and Neema got fired. In this case, unintentionally means Swani leaked it on purpose without the rest of the band's consent. Maybe he did this too, haha.



Haha my thoughts exactly when i figured it might no be intentionally released.

Swanney!


----------



## hypotc

The new preprod has grown on me. The part from 1:20 is LOVELY. Love the vocals on that part!


----------



## RobZero

at first i was sceptical,but after a few listen it really has grown on me. i really like the cleans, they're different from before but still fit the song. more dreamy, but i will miss the vocal harmonies...well, it's 2 vs 1 

i don't know about the screams, it's like he's singing in a style that's not his own, sounds like he's struggling to me.


----------



## leandroab

Trolluments


----------



## TheBigGroove

this is just one of those things for me where I know I don't particularly like one element of a band (the vocals in this case - old and new) but I can't really imagine what you would replace that element with. I can't say it doesn't fit the music, I just don't really care for it, doesn't get me off. I've always favored Browne's stuff without vocals anyway - the 8dio tracks were pretty sick...


----------



## Triple7

The new vocals sound forced to me. I know it's a raw demo version, so I guess that could change.


----------



## Hallic

Expecting news today.

also this should sound familiar:  
Rippin Liek Crazy I by aurepereira on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
(uneven structure guitarist soundcloud channel)

also for the ones that mist it:
some brown riffage in euroblast 8 vid:


----------



## Mwoit

Monuments said:


> News Time! We are stoked to announce our recent signing with the mighty Century Media Records. Additionally, we'd like you all to welcome our new vocalist and frontman, Matt Rose! To read more info, follow the link below!



Nice.

EDIT:



CM said:


> Century Media Records is proud to announce the signing of the London quintet MONUMENTS with the band being equally excited to join the family: &#8220;We're looking forward to working with Century Media and getting our music to every corner of the world. Expect to have your ears and minds destroyed before the end of 2012. Get ready planet Earth, we're coming to fuck you!&#8221;
> 
> MONUMENTS are also pleased to announce that singer Matt Rose has joined as the new front man after they went through a long, grinding, and global search. &#8220;We have found the perfect guy right here in our own back yard, we couldn&#8217;t be happier with the work Matt has done so far,&#8221; says John Browne (guitar).
> For the past seven months, Rose has been working with the band to make this a monster of an album. Rose will enter Fortress Studios for final vocal production and recording with Dan Weller (SikTh) later this month.
> 
> MONUMENTS will continue their work at the forefront of UK Tech Metal. The music combines aggressive angular grooves interwoven with spacious melodic ambience that is punchy yet progressive. The broad vocal spectrum adds a new innovative dimension to their complex musical landscape, merging tight, chaotic grooves, screams and cinematic choruses with hooks that will taunt you for hours. MONUMENTS have already forged their complex soundscapes into the minds of thousands with their 3 track limited edition EP, &#8220;We Are The Foundation&#8217;, reaching out to more than 90 countries across the globe via digital channels.



Century Media link.


----------



## Sebski

Kinda buzzing for the album, but just wondering, does anyone know where I can download the older demos? Like this song for example:


And then there's other tracks like This Is Serenity, and Circles.


----------



## Mwoit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXu-p1KJphk


----------



## dymo

Sebski said:


> Kinda buzzing for the album, but just wondering, does anyone know where I can download the older demos?



you may have seen this already but if not,check the first page.


----------



## Sebski

dymo said:


> you may have seen this already but if not,check the first page.



Ah yeah someone sent me the link to that actually. But I'm just wondering are the demos copyrighted at all or anything? Coz I can get fined for illegally download on my uni network so I don't really wanna take any risks.


----------



## Hallic

seems like they are done recording, .. and even mastering


----------



## Sikthness

update Monuments: 'Gnosis' studio update video | got-djent.com


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Stoked for this release, Browne is the riffmaster.


----------



## Sebski

When's the album actually coming out then?

And the version of Hope with vocals isn't in that big demos folder  does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## Sikthness

Sebski said:


> When's the album actually coming out then?
> 
> And the version of Hope with vocals isn't in that big demos folder  does anyone know where I can get it?



August. Supposedly.


----------



## Mark Lewis

0 Xero 0 said:


> Dan did well enough on Justin and Mikee's vox so I think he can make the new guy in 'ments better.


 
Justin produced his own vocals for DOADD and Colin Richardson on Trees.


----------



## slumber_party

God I hope the new guy can fill in properly. Or just say fuck it and have Fellsilent come back, that would be great too.


----------



## Hallic

full song will be released when vid hits 10.000 views


----------



## gordonbombay

What song?


----------



## hypotc

NEW TRACK UP:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeBR7fZs2HM


----------



## Mwoit

Check it.


----------



## bhakan

DAT GROOVE!

I like the new vocals. Screams aren't quite as good as Neema IMO, but cleans sound awesome, and the screams aren't really that different from before.


----------



## drmosh

*UNF*


----------



## jjfiegel

Not sure how I feel about the screams but the cleans sound great. I'll give it a few more listens later tonight. Pretty psyched this album is coming out fairly soon.


----------



## Triple7

Doxa definitely sounds sick. That leaked audition a while back had me worried, but I dig the new vocalist. Definitely looking forward to the release.


That being said, I'm still not sure why they replaced Neema and Greg. I thought it was because they wanted a new direction with the vox, but it doesn't sound like they changed style all that much. Either way New tunes sound good.


----------



## goherpsNderp

omigah. i am losing my shit here at work. this sounds so fucking awesome. im going to find every excuse i can to come back to my desk and play it again. JEEEEEEZ...

new vocalist sounds great. he has just enough similarity to the fellsilent duo while also sounding a little unique. singing is good, and the screams aren't bad. the vocals don't get in the way of the music, which i think is really important with the kind of riffs browne writes.

this album can't release soon enough.


----------



## AndreasD

Sounds really good. Actually, sounds a bit too good production wise. One thing I loved about Monuments was the raw, underground feel. Anyway, I'm sure it'll be epic. Also, 1:01-1:17


----------



## zuzek

Too good production wise? Dat compression.

Lovely tasty groove which is spoiled by one question revolving throughout my braincells: "Why pick this guy?" Perfectly decent sounding screams if also perfectly unremarkable and, to me, just too run of the mill. After a few listens I find the screams actually do get in the way of the flow pretty badly. Cleans are massive win though so props for that.

I don't like Neema's timbre/tone at all but that bloke fitted Monuments sound and flow like a PowerGlove. Sincerely hope there will be an instrumental release because I fear Monuments will otherwise be an exercise of missing Greg & Neema for me. Can't have 'em all I guess.


----------



## WhiteWalls

I like the song and the new singer but I hate this kind of production. The ridiculous compression on the drums almost gave me a headache


----------



## Ninetyfour

I dig the new vocalist a lot, I thought it'd be difficult to live up to what Greg and Neema had left Monuments with, it was kinda hard to visualise what vocals Browne was looking for but he hit the nail on the head with this guy.

On another note, Travis Richter's slamming this pretty hard on Facebook, a bit uncalled for I think.


----------



## Equivoke

This guy's cleans are definitely a step up from Neema and Greg's (although Greg was pretty good at them) and his screaming is fine, I still miss Neema's vocal placement though, dude isn't really matched by anyone I've heard.


----------



## Dayviewer

Love it! Doxa allways was a cool track but the new vocalist put a whole new spin on it, can't wait for this album!


----------



## Rook

Holy shit, how much Limiter do you want hahahahahaha

Sounds great though


----------



## AndreasD

zuzek said:


> Too good production wise? Dat compression.



Sorry let me rephrase. Too clear production wise.


----------



## Sikthness

Sounds pretty good. Album artwork is better than the song, i love it.


----------



## maximummetal288

Ninetyfour said:


> On another note, Travis Richter's slamming this pretty hard on Facebook, a bit uncalled for I think.



I just read his post about the song. I love Browne's response: "There is zero editing on the guitars and bass". If Travis knew anything about Monuments he'd know that Browne and co. are some of the TIGHTEST players out there. 

This + Periphery's new record + The Contortionist on 7/15 = one hell of a summer!


----------



## zuzek

AndreasD said:


> Sorry let me rephrase. Too clear production wise.



Fair enough, no need for sorry haha. I would agree with you, the rawness of prior recordings has seeped away a little bit. Still good though.


----------



## TDR

Have been waiting for this album for so long... Still have the EP I bought from Basick at the start of last year... that was a blank white cd with a number written on it in red permanent marker O_O

Pretty fuckin' glad that they're actually making more progress now and Doxa sounds siiick.


----------



## eastguitar

I have also waited for this album long time and I have been Doxa an excellent impression and feeling. What will bring the track Memoirs?? (my favorite song) or Admit Defeat??

This album is incredible ... Monuments is incredible!


----------



## Hallic

The cleans are ok, and the grunts really do have its character. Not sure if its my thing or not. ofcourse his style of vocals have a way less intense load then the orginal vocals. I'm really interested to hear how the other tracks turn out.

but what i havn't read sofar is that nobody has any remarks on the opening vocal passage? I'm the only who got the feeling its just floating there and not grooving coherently with instruments?

I got a feeling this track doesn't really fit with this vocalist


----------



## Valennic

That tone....it feels like its quacking. I don't understand it o_o


----------



## SamSam

^ 

I getcha.


----------



## gordonbombay

The production is hideous on this. So bummed about that. Very sterile, over compressed and grating on the ears. Sad Face.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I loveeees it. F u guys


----------



## Purelojik

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I loveeees it. F u guys



fuck yea i agree. i cant make anything as good, probably never will. but i love the riffs. 

also how the hell does he get the staccato bits so damn clean~!?


----------



## otisct20

I love it. Doxa never gets old for me, I even have a copy of the old instrumental version on my phone.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah and I love the tone too, its always been like that since the Fellsilent stuff.


----------



## downburst82

Clean vocals sound great! I do like his singing voice alot...but the screaming parts just do nothing for me :/ and there are a few nagging things with the production, still pretty awesome overall...but not quite as good as I think it could have been. Still CANT WAIT FOR THE ALBUM!


----------



## RobZero

WhiteWalls said:


> I like the song and the new singer but I hate this kind of production. The ridiculous compression on the drums almost gave me a headache



this.

after hearing the audition i was really worried about screams, but they sound good on doxa. I was surprised by the cleans, really, i wasn't expecting something like this. Can't wait to see them at euroblast!

Slops to the production, it's clean but really overly compressed, with the result of losing a lot of punch...


----------



## Alpenglow

Loved the song, but all of you ^^ up there are right, very overcompressed and sterile feeling.


----------



## SamSam

I really think this album should have out well before Periphery II. The djent bands are all stuck on the same sound and that album has blown them all away in term of production quality. The song is decent but the production really doesn't help make it more listenable.


----------



## slackerpo

loving the new shit, i think this i gonna be even better than the new periphery


----------



## NSXTypeZero

gordonbombay said:


> The production is hideous on this. So bummed about that. Very sterile, over compressed and grating on the ears. Sad Face.



yeah, I thought this was some sort of a pre-pro version... then I saw it was CenturyMedia who uploaded it  

It is really a great song though.... but NGA GOD DAMN after hearing how PII came out, my expectations for the production quality of HEAVY prog metal just went through the roof. Thanks a lot, Periphery!


----------



## drmosh

Love the songs and songwriting, love the playing, love the singing. Can't stand the guitar tone and production 
Will definitely be buying


----------



## toiletstand

these songs have been done for ages though. and Browne did the best with what he had. i love the new vocalist though his screams sound like Greg from DEP


----------



## 7Mic7

I dunno how you can dislike the prod on Doxa, It sound so GODAMN MASSIVE. 

I like , I like a lot.


----------



## Sikthness

I don't think the prod is awful, but its not great. But after listenin to the new Periphery and Glass Cloud for the last few days, this definitely does not sound massive by comparison by any means. I do like the song, and good/creative songwriting>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>production so still lookin forward to this.


----------



## drmosh

7Mic7 said:


> I dunno how you can dislike the prod on Doxa, It sound so GODAMN MASSIVE.
> 
> I like , I like a lot.



maybe it's just the guitar tone, and it varies a bit throughout the song too. Just not my style, I prefer a more "organic" mix (and I hate that word)


----------



## vampiregenocide

I like it. It's kinda raw, but in a good way.


----------



## Hallic

show some monumental love:
Hails and Horns &#8211; VOTE FOR THE COVER BAND OF HAILS AND HORNS ISSUE # 27 (READER&#8217;S POLL)


> Hey everyone, You can vote everyday for this and we'd LOVE to be on the front of Hails and Horns Magazine! No registering needed just 3 clicks and pow right in the kisser.
> 
> Thanks! &#9829;


----------



## slumber_party

Purelojik said:


> fuck yea i agree. i cant make anything as good, probably never will. but i love the riffs.
> 
> also how the hell does he get the staccato bits so damn clean~!?



I'm super curious as to the staccato parts as well. How the fuck do they do that!?


----------



## cfrank

slumber_party said:


> I'm super curious as to the staccato parts as well. How the fuck do they do that!?


----------



## goherpsNderp

everyone should be thankful this album is even potentially coming out. from what it seems, they've been in album limbo for quite some time. bands have given up and/or dissolved quicker and more easily than monuments so yeah... im not going to complain about the mix at all.


----------



## bhakan

Amazon.com: Gnosis: Monuments: MP3 Downloads
Samples are up!


----------



## drmosh

As much as I love the music, that playthrough video is just full of awful tones IMO.
And I realise it's not the studio audio!

The guitar sounds honky and weak, the bass isn't thumping or taking up any of the frequencies where i'd expect it to be, the snare is approaching st.anger and the bass drum sounds like someone kicking a cardboard box


----------



## zuzek

Oh dear me. Oh _dear_ me. Those vocals. 

They're just samples but..

_Oh dear me._


----------



## jjfiegel

Wait, Spencer did guest vocals? I did not know that.

So, I see myself hating the sings that I heard Neema and Greg do (mainly just the EP) and loving everything else. That's how I felt listening to this samples.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Idk what the holdup is on the production. Im pretty sure we all love suffocation after all


----------



## Purelojik

jesus spencer sounds beastly on that last track, even on the new periphery Cd his growls have improved tremendously. i kinda wish they'd redo the vocals for the first Cd lol but hey i loved that the way ti was too, bought it and the instrumental


----------



## hypotc

Spencer Sotelo! Can't wait to hear the whole song with him! It will probably be the highlight of the album. Don't know if that's a bad, or a good thing!


----------



## Oxidation_Shed

Saw them t'other day in London. Now instrumentally they were tight as all hell, but I'm not liking the new vocals - particularly the lyrics. I understand that, obviously, you want to make a statement with your new vocalist; but they changed lyric patterns on existing songs to the point where it sounded too rushed. Neema could do the super fast, barky vocals, the new guy can't: it just sounded awkward.

The material also felt forgettable apart for the odd section here and there, but I'll reserve judgement until I hear the album.

But the lyrics? My God! To quote one line that feels as if it should be a chant "this is the day, this is the day we all die". 
REALLY?!
That sounds like the kind of thing I would have written when I was 13. "What shall I write this metal song about? I know, misanthropia, that's super-brutal." STOP RIGHT THERE! This is not what I expect from an inventive, modern, prog band.
There was other talk of humanity being a virus spreading across the Earth and all those type of analogies that people have been making since The Matrix came out. Dear God, I think if I hear "we have to change" in relation to our modern lifestyles I think I might throw up.

At least BOO did that theme with some lyrical flair and originality.


----------



## gordonbombay

Some of the vocals are painfully bad. Some of the cleans sound off pitch and I found most of the riffs to be bland and boring. I used to love this band, but I think the time that passed since I found them a couple of years ago and where the scene is at now has neutered any chance of impact they could have had.


----------



## zuzek

gordonbombay said:


> Some of the vocals are painfully bad. Some of the cleans sound off pitch and I found most of the riffs to be bland and boring. I used to love this band, but I think the time that passed since I found them a couple of years ago and where the scene is at now has neutered any chance of impact they could have had.



Aye, I find myself going back to when the demo for Admit Defeat came out and thinking it sounded very fresh. It made me grab my guitar more.

Perhaps hearing the same material with a new singer made me realize what was special and unique about it to me in the first place. Now it sounds like just some djent, and I bloody hate that word.


----------



## ScottyB724

Anyone else find it ironic that they ditched Greg/Neema citing they wanted to go in a different direction vocally, yet ended up with one guy who just poorly emulates the originals' style ?


----------



## Rook

New Admit Defeat 4bpm slower than original, and I think you can really tell. Feel sluggish and empty.

Son, I am so disappoint.


----------



## zuzek

Just noticed by chance any comments on Facebook from fans that are not overly positive (while perfectly gentlemanly about it) are being removed. I'm a little curious, is this normal practice for bands/labels, or is it really as stupidly pathetic as it sounds?


----------



## Xarn

ScottyB724 said:


> Anyone else find it ironic that they ditched Greg/Neema citing they wanted to go in a different direction vocally, yet ended up with one guy who just poorly emulates the originals' style ?



Well I think they aimed for someone who could imitate the style since the songs been played live and a few them were released with the previous vocalists demoing the songs. I guess it would just sound out of place if the vocalist had done something completely different for example. I think of Periphery when they first got Spencer, the criticism was much like what you have right now, but look at him now? Hes singning on songs no one heard before with vocals and he got time to really find his style and alot more people are loving it now than when they released their debut. 

Personally I think Monuments found a more professional sounding vocalist, you know? I liked the old recordings, and I loved Fellsilent, but live I just thought those vox sounded pretty bad :/ Might've been the mix.


----------



## ScottyB724

Yeah I totally get where you're coming from, and to be honest it took me a long time to get into bands with this particular vocal style like FS/Monuments/SiKth. I kept listening because I liked the music, and eventually grew to like the vocals for the most part, so of course I will give this guy a chance when the full album is out.


----------



## drmosh

I think giving him a chance is a given (lols), of course I will listen to it a lot.


----------



## MF_Kitten

The guitar tone isn't entirely my thing, but it does work, and i like these vocals better than the old ones.

Also, beware: the Amazon clips are compressed to FUCK, and sounds nowhere NEAR the final product. so much detail and presence and stuff lost!


----------



## Mwoit

MF_Kitten said:


> The guitar tone isn't entirely my thing, but it does work, and i like these vocals better than the old ones.
> 
> Also, beware: the Amazon clips are compressed to FUCK, and sounds nowhere NEAR the final product. so much detail and presence and stuff lost!



This should be the case. Well, I definitely hope it is!


----------



## The McThief

I'm actually fairly excited for Gnosis. I didn't really like the previous vocalist, and this new vocalist isn't any better, but I don't really listen to Monuments for the vocals....at all.


----------



## splinter8451

The Memoirs chorus sounds like the same one from before, but with even poopier singing 

I agree that I am most excited for Denial with Spencer.

I am going to buy the album for sure just because I have been waiting a few years for it and I'm sure it will be at least fairly good.


----------



## downburst82

Memoirs sounds terrible  some of the others are ok(just ok )..im kinda getting a little depressed listening to these clips though, and not just the vocals. The mix is killing me!! Everything sounded way better on the ep imo (I really dont want to be "that guy")....still excited for the album...but ya...not a step forward for this band  

*sigh*


----------



## arcadia fades

I still don't get what the whole hype around this band is about? people expect too much sometimes.


----------



## Breadmonkey

Liking the sound of this with two exceptions: slower tempo in Admit defeat and the changes to the chorus in Memoirs are serious buzz killingtons. Honestly, couldn't give a fuck though, will be buying this and supporting this band cos they're fucking great. 

When I saw them supporting Periphery in London I couldn't get over how ridiculously intense their live show was; fuckin blew me away. Curious what it's like with the new guy, will they go a more Dan-tompkins-era-tesseract with the live show or still try and smash the place like they did with Greg and Neema.

Slightly off-topic: Anyone know if Greg and Neema are up to anything musically?


----------



## BlindingLight7

I find it ironic that everyone is dissing this album even though 2 years ago everybody went ape over this stuff, I guess the djent craze is over. 

It's not too bad when you realize these songs have been heard zillions of times already and it's been sitting on a hard drive for 2 years.


----------



## anomynous

Except that the vocals are way different.


IE They sucks ass now.


----------



## JaeSwift

Xarn said:


> Well I think they aimed for someone who could imitate the style since the songs been played live and a few them were released with the previous vocalists demoing the songs. I guess it would just sound out of place if the vocalist had done something completely different for example. I think of Periphery when they first got Spencer, the criticism was much like what you have right now, but look at him now? Hes singning on songs no one heard before with vocals and he got time to really find his style and alot more people are loving it now than when they released their debut.
> 
> Personally I think Monuments found a more professional sounding vocalist, you know? I liked the old recordings, and I loved Fellsilent, but live I just thought those vox sounded pretty bad :/ Might've been the mix.



The new song they recently released in full had very, very similar vocal styles, just a lot less inventive and not as good.

I really think that ditching Greg and Neema was a bad move, the band sounds a lot more bland compared to their EP.


----------



## vampiregenocide

JaeSwift said:


> The new song they recently released in full had very, very similar vocal styles, just a lot less inventive and not as good.
> 
> I really think that ditching Greg and Neema was a bad move, the band sounds a lot more bland compared to their EP.



While I liked Neema and Greg's vocals, and both of them were lovely the times I met them, we simply do not know what happened between the parties involved that resulted in the split, and so to say it was a bad move without the full picture is unfair on the band.


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## eastguitar




----------



## drmosh

sounds great live!


----------



## JaeSwift

vampiregenocide said:


> While I liked Neema and Greg's vocals, and both of them were lovely the times I met them, we simply do not know what happened between the parties involved that resulted in the split, and so to say it was a bad move without the full picture is unfair on the band.



Fair enough, I agree there, but from the ''press release'' on Facebook it seemed more like it was the band parting with Greg and Neema rather than the other way around.

Regardless, it sucks, let's get over it and hope the vocals improve so we get more Monuments goodness, cuz it's pretty clear they have talent in abundance


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## Equivoke

Breadmonkey said:


> Slightly off-topic: Anyone know if Greg and Neema are up to anything musically?



No idea about Greg, the last thing Neema put up was this collab with a dude called Magrex. (Not metal)

Caught Me Wrong by Neema Askari on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's pretty cool, but I want him to do his shit over heavily syncopated bubowbow bububowbowws


----------



## jjfiegel

Part 5 Neemo vox ideas by Neema Askari on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Speaking of Neema, I just found this. Sounds really cool.


----------



## GTailly

Why. WHY?


----------



## eastguitar

This is Monuments... or no??


----------



## Prydogga

It is, 97% Static.


----------



## DLG

the lyrics are pretty facepalm-worthy from what I can make out.


----------



## Dayviewer

The guy should definatly work on his live chops, i do like him from the samples on the album though.
But still, so missing this:


----------



## Prydogga

I think for his first time live with the band he did a stand up job, but overalll I'm not a big fan of the new vocal direction, and I do so miss the stage presence of those two champs 

Spencer sounds like a breath of fresh air on Denial, I'm quite looking forward to that song.


----------



## zuzek

Prydogga said:


> Spencer sounds like a breath of fresh air on Denial, I'm quite looking forward to that song.



Oddly enough I agree. Denial struck me as the best sounding sample out of all available ones on Amazon. Still I ought to reserve judgement as Periphery II samples did very little for me and I want to make babies with the full album.

I happened to have the EP spinning for a good two hours at work. There's just so much frantic energy and adrenaline bouncing off the material that really isn't there on Doxa. Still kind of baffled as to what an impact the change in vocals has made.


----------



## Hallic

Anthony said:


> I'll be a *honest *and go as far to say that the vocals _were_ *part of* Monuments._ They_ were *part of * the foundation apparently...



fixéd

At UK's euroblast(aka uk tech fest) i was really focussed on the instruments rather than the vocalist itself. however i did pay some attention to him at certain times. As it stand currently he's hardly anywhere near the level greg and neema achieved. However i do think he has potential to grow some more.

If would like him to get a bit more choppy/snappy at some of the bits to get a more coherent flow with the instruments, because sometimes it's just not there. Al in al the vocals were not terrible bad, i would rather say the bar is extremely high set by greg and neema.


----------



## JosephAOI

I think he's pretty good on Doxa. Could be better, but still pretty good for what it's worth.

I've made a point for quite a while not to listen to Greg and Neema's version of Monument songs though so I won't be hoping they'll come back or something.


----------



## bhakan

New song


----------



## Mwoit

Not sure how I feel about this new song, it's not quite gripping me. The vocals don't move me much and the mix is still just odd.

EDIT: Also, good lord the spoken word part, he sounds so English.


----------



## in-pursuit

saw this just before on the facebook page, got out of bed half an hour early before work to give it a solid listen. Im really enjoying everything about this release so far, but I do think the clean vocal sections would really benefit from some harmonies. really liking the artwork too.


----------



## bhakan

I'm undecided as to how much I like it. I liked the vocals on Doxa (not as much as Neema and Greg, though), but I think Doxa seems more of a riff centered song, so the vocals were just playing support to Browne's amazing riffs. I don't dislike the vocals here, but they really don't grab me.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm digging it. It takes me a few listens to get into each of Monument's songs but I'm liking this one off the bat.

Stoked for the album to come out and this:







Oh hell fucking yes.


----------



## TheBigGroove

they should release the new album as an instrumental too...if only

At first I didn't like the mix on the track posted above or the new Doxa...but then again, John's stops sound ridonkulous

I still think the Doxa demo > the new version

just one man's opinion


----------



## Alpenglow

JosephAOI said:


> Oh hell fucking yes.



I could not agree more. I've wanted a colored graphic on a white hoodie from a prog band for as long as I can remember. I am definitely buying this. 

As far as the vocals, I'm a bit split. He seems talented and the vocals are good on Doxa imo. They aren't catching me as much in Degenerate though. I'm hoping he starts out good and grows to his full potential much like Spencer did with Periphery (though I enjoyed Spencer's vocals a lot in the s/t, but it would be a lie to say his vocals haven't improved greatly). The stage presence seems a bit lacking compared to Greg and Neema (though there wasn't much room at the tech metal fest). It is definitely true they set the bar _very _high. Good luck to their new guy, he seems talented.


----------



## Sikthness

JosephAOI said:


> I'm digging it. It takes me a few listens to get into each of Monument's songs but I'm liking this one off the bat.
> 
> Stoked for the album to come out and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell fucking yes.



this hoodie is awesome.


----------



## JosephAOI

Sikthness said:


> this hoodie is awesome.


My girlfriend said she was gonna get it for my birthday. Fuck yes


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The mix isnt terrible but i really hope its not that compressed and youtube is just raping it badly.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

I like Degenerate, it's one of their best one's I've heard so far IMO, i like the way it grooves, the spoken bit is my favourite part, I say bravo and hope them all the best.


----------



## Watty

Music = good. Album art that looks like a B+ art assignment = meh.


----------



## Brill

Currently listening to their old stuff... I can say the screaming is better in the new stuff, but the cleans their old amazing punch... Still good to finally get a release!


----------



## jjfiegel

I think this song reaffirms that I'll like the songs i did not hear with Neema / Greg more. Now I'm getting excited, but shit this sounds compressed to hell. I hope the CD sounds better.


----------



## ROAR

Those Tech festival videos are goofy, the lighting guy must be from some night club.
Monuments & disco balls.....

Where can I get that hoodie?!




JosephAOI said:


> My girlfriend said she was gonna get it for my birthday. Fuck yes



you don't have a girlfriend


----------



## AndreasD

Had to wait about half an hour for the first minute to load. Shitty village wifi The new track sounds great to me. Really looking forward to the new album.


----------



## JosephAOI

ROAR said:


> you don't have a girlfriend


Awwww


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Well, I've decided, when it hits after 12am, I'm preordering, I'm supporting these guys so I can hear them grow as musicians, I don't care how it sounds, I just need a good groove to keep me inspired.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i think the mix of the new track a lot better than the last. there's no way there can be that big of a difference between 2 tracks on the final album though. it's gotta be down to which version of which file they used when putting it on youtube, etc. i expect them to all sound close in quality and mix on the final album. either way i can't complain. love the material and want to support them so that we get to hear another!

OT: i reeeeeeaaaaally wish someone would make 8-string GP6 transcribed versions of tabs for these songs. it would make it a lot easier to learn those melody-to-chords parts near the end of Uncollective if it was in GP instead of a notepad file. (grinds my gears when i want an 8 string GP file and they did it in 7 string mode with certain parts actually changed/moved to make up for lack of 8th string)


----------



## anomynous

Am I the only one that likes this guy over Greg & Neema?


----------



## GTailly

^ Probably not but it still seems so.


----------



## Prydogga

Watty said:


> Music = good. Album art that looks like a B+ art assignment = meh.



Nope. The opposite. Music = Not quite as good with the new guy, album art that's got great colour and an interesting subject matter = awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I love both. Album art is one of the best covers I've seen in ages, and I have adjusted to the new vocalist.  He's great.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I really liked the released tracks from the upcoming album. The new singer have brought something I didn't expect to the Monuments sound and lifted it to another level. At least to my ears in the tracks I've heard! 

I really curious as to how "Admit Defeat" will sound with the new frontman. It is still my favorite song by Monuments.

only 13 days to the european release...


----------



## bhakan

Music video teaser
Doesn't really show much, but hopefully the full video will be out soon.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

^ Thanks for that bro, well I've pre-ordered this thing now and I'm not backing out, Matts vocals are something that I have grown to like, his harsher vocals are powerful, I bet he's one to watch, he'll grow and become something better in time, he needs to adjust, just like Spencer Sotelo (remember when people were quick to judge about him eh?).

Anyways, even if some of the songs are ones we have heard before, does it really matter?

The album is almost here!


----------



## Prydogga

Part of me really wishes that the finished album with Greg + Neema did end up leaking.


----------



## DLG

bhakan said:


> Music video teaser
> Doesn't really show much, but hopefully the full video will be out soon.



is it time for a moratorium on the clean/delay intro thing? I think so.


----------



## ByDesign

Pretty sure that sample is taken from the middle of the song ^


----------



## AndreasD

Preordering now. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Sikthness

that video reminds me of a Vildhjarta intro so much. I used to love those clean/delay intros and outros but now I fast forward through every single one of them.


----------



## Sikthness

Heard the whole cd in a car ride w/ buddy. I liked it a lot more than I thought I would. I don't remember hearing Memoirs though, was this song cut from the cd or something? Anyway, new vocalist definitely grew on me quite a bit.


----------



## anomynous

Memoirs is gone because of copyright issues or something.


----------



## Somnium

This band is so much better with the new vocalist! Can't wait to hear Empty Vessels in it's entirety.


----------



## hypotc

What copyright issues?


----------



## anomynous

hypotc said:


> What copyright issues?


I don't know.






Supposedly Neema has rights to that song or something.


----------



## prh

from the preview on amazon before it got pulled they used some of the old lyrics/melodies. i suppose if neema/greg wrote it they wouldn't be too happy about that haha

which is a shame cos that song ruled


----------



## anomynous

Album is pretty good. It's way better than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## Sikthness

Somnium said:


> This band is so much better with the new vocalist! Can't wait to hear Empty Vessels in it's entirety.



Empty Vessels is in fact pretty awesome, you will be happy. And Memoirs was a catchy song, and the preview sounded great. Maybe it will be leaked or somethin, cuz this is pretty lame. Neema and Greg can kiss my ass, what kinda name is Neema anyway? I want my Memoirs.


----------



## goherpsNderp

So wait, was a song removed from the album?


----------



## JonteJH

goherpsNderp said:


> So wait, was a song removed from the album?



Yep, Memoirs.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Neema started some shit about 8 words that where re-used in the new version Memoirs, therefor it was removed. It really sounds like Neema is a huge cunt after talking to John about it.


----------



## Sikthness

BlindingLight7 said:


> Neema started some shit about 8 words that where re-used in the new version Memoirs, therefor it was removed. It really sounds like Neema is a huge cunt after talking to John about it.



if that is really the case, i hope they just re record the part in question and release it. Now i dont know how much of the song he wrote though. I just feel like if I were in that position, would I really give a shit? I think id be like "cool man, new version sounds good". Thats just me though.


----------



## goherpsNderp

seriously. i would be like "glad you kept it close to the original 'vision' as possible...".

it would suck though if adding it back delayed the album, but would suck even worse if we end up just losing that track completely. i'd accept a post-LP-release single free on their site. or even bandcamp it for "pay whatever".


----------



## BlindingLight7

goherpsNderp said:


> seriously. i would be like "glad you kept it close to the original 'vision' as possible...".
> 
> it would suck though if adding it back delayed the album, but would suck even worse if we end up just losing that track completely. i'd accept a post-LP-release single free on their site. or even bandcamp it for "pay whatever".


We're not getting the track.


----------



## goherpsNderp

because of ONE LINE neema had on it that could be removed/replaced and released later? in an effort to make it not a complete waste of time producing the song in the first place?


----------



## Sikthness

goherpsNderp said:


> because of ONE LINE neema had on it that could be removed/replaced and released later? in an effort to make it not a complete waste of time producing the song in the first place?



yeah im with you. It would make more sense to release it as a single or somethin. Id pick it up. The album is much better than I thought itd be, and Memoirs would really complete the package.


----------



## splinter8451

You'd think they would have thought "Hey this is just like Neema's version we better change it" BEFORE they finalized the song. 

I mean, from the Amazon samples that chorus sounded identical to the old version which I thought was a little weird anyways.


----------



## Sikthness

Anthony said:


> I would flip a shit if the band I was supposedly kicked out of used my own music.



I didnt realize he was kicked out. still, I wouldnt care but unfortunately I didnt write the lyrics. Put a writing credit in the booklet and give the dude .2% of sales or somethin for his contribution and be done w/ it.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Anthony said:


> I'm not saying he was kicked out for sure, but when the split happened Neema didn't seem happy about it at all. "Blackmail" was the word used. If you Google it there are some links about the ordeal. Not much concrete information though.



Stop commenting on shit you know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Sikthness

splinter8451 said:


> You'd think they would have thought "Hey this is just like Neema's version we better change it" BEFORE they finalized the song.
> 
> I mean, from the Amazon samples that chorus sounded identical to the old version which I thought was a little weird anyways.



Youd think they would have thought of that. But who the hell knows what really happened.


----------



## ROAR

Who cares what happened, no ones business but theirs.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Just got my shirt! Glad to have a non-black band shirt for once. It was getting pretty sad.

Hopefully I'll be able to buy or at least import the white hoodie. My Gojira hoodie is on it's deathbed. Stretched out and worn thin. :\


----------



## MF_Kitten

i never really dug the old vocals very much. I think the new guy sounds great, although he isn't as remarkable (in the literal sense of the word). He delivers a solid performance, with a good voice.


----------



## JonteJH

AOTY


----------



## Mwoit

And here we go, album stream if you don't have it yet.

Album stream here, click click.


----------



## jjfiegel

Blue Sky Thinking is really awesome.

I hate the new Uncollective. 

This album is much better than I anticipated and I've warmed up to the new vocalist.


----------



## ROAR

This shit too Monuments - Gnosis Album Stream by Century Media Records on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## crg123

I've really warmed up to the new vocalist too, the original youtube videos I heard sounded like absolutely terrible to me. I think because of soundcloud's (tiny bit) higher quality and time have made me like them. Its so much better than I thought it was going to be. 

I'm really happy they pulled through. Great release IMO!


----------



## goherpsNderp

Wow sounds great for a flash stream. Can't wait to melt my car speakers with the real thing.

But which release date do I believe? Amazon MP3 says late Sept. The stream says next week?

EDIT: nvm, finally found a working link. NA got a delay, but no big deal. it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I think my copy is going to be here by tomorrow! 

I'm gonna blast that shit so loud that my neighbors wish that they hadn't been born!


----------



## otisct20

The album is so good. I've been listening to it for about a week non stop!


----------



## Sikthness

^definitely agree. I think the new vocalist is great. At first I wasnt sure about him. Then after hearin Doxa and Degenerate I warmed up a bit. Now I cant go more than a few hours w/ out hearing those huge choruses in my head. In fact I think he is great. Kinda raw at times but I think it works. Im a huge Spencer Sotelo fan as well, but think his vocals on Denial are a vocal weak point on the album, which I absolutely did NOT expect and say a lot about this dude.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i too have started liking this guy more and more. makes me wonder what he would have brought to the table had they released some of those unused songs, like tiamat, etc.

either way, he's way more than i expected. just came out of nowhere and is doing interesting stuff with the material without stepping on any of it. i can only imagine how a new album would be later on with him being a part of the writing process.


----------



## Sikthness

goherpsNderp said:


> i too have started liking this guy more and more. makes me wonder what he would have brought to the table had they released some of those unused songs, like tiamat, etc.
> 
> either way, he's way more than i expected. just came out of nowhere and is doing interesting stuff with the material without stepping on any of it. i can only imagine how a new album would be later on with him being a part of the writing process.



Most definitely. He is gonna be another Spencer Sotelo. Fans will be divided, but he is gonna grow exponentially, Im sure of it.


----------



## Equivoke

The situation is a bit different in that his style is pretty different to Neema/Greg's, whereas Casey, Chris and Spencer were doing pretty much the same thing until Spencer's performance on II. 

I think Matt is a good vocalist though, just not as big a fan of his placement or "flow" on a lot of the busier sections. He's a better singer than G or N though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Fucking love this album!


----------



## ManBeast

This singer has some serious chops, really digging the stream.


----------



## Gitte

97% Static is my favorite right now!! so good!!


----------



## zuzek

After over 20 spins I have to say it seems I am the only remaining person to still be unhappy with Monsieur Rose. Some of the clean patterns he does are fantastically ingenious but he absolutely _butchers_ The Uncollective, so I'll swap that out with the old version like the cheeky bastard I am. I trust he will flow better with future material cause he sounds like he can be a phenomenal vocalist and just needs space and time to grow.

Despite me not digging the vox, it still manages to be the best album I've heard this year, comfortably. So I tip my hat to you good sirs, cause this is monumental (!) music.


----------



## RickSchneider

I really love the new Uncollective, so much so that it's my current favourite song on the album, the clean sections in it are brilliant and his screams in the first half of the song really help the groove i find. I say this however not really liking the old version that much. Tis a shame we couldn't hear a newer version of Memoirs, but hey - as we're saying the release is still quite amazing without it.

Happy listening to all


----------



## TheBloodstained

Finally!







Album playing as I write this!
Was super curious about how the new "Admit Defeat" would sound, and I can't really decide if I like it or not. It was my favorite track from the "We Are The Foundation" EP, so I had high hopes for that one song.
Other than that the album sounds brutal as hell! 
This album will get a lot of play time in my house for sure!


----------



## AndreasD

Just listened to the stream. The whole album sounds great to me, especially the Uncollective. Looking forward to receiving the cd.


----------



## Mexi

album is great, though I can't help but feel that I would have been more impressed had this album come out sooner, before the relentless wave of "djent" bands that imitate this kind of precision sound. what I appreciate the most about this is the lack of any real filler, clocking in at a little over 40 min gives this album a good length with really good pacing.


----------



## JosephAOI

Was really worried about The Uncollective. I like it but I wish he had thrown some higher notes in the chorus. I feel like his vocal lines kinda drag on in that chorus.


----------



## MobiusR

Uncollective could have been better if the lyrics was different. I don't dig them as much as the original. Pretty much everything is flawless in my opinion though. I can see this new vocalist improving a whole ton! Great album and one of my favorites thats for sure.


----------



## Housty00

I really like the tracks that sound as though they were written with him ie. Blue Sky Thinking. He seems to blend better in those, as with the tracks I'm familiar with from the Greg and Neema days, my brain is still expecting to hear their vocals. I still think he's fabulous, and I can't wait the hear material that he contributes to the writing of.


----------



## DLG

dude's cleans are super wimpy though. he makes spencer sound like Dio in comparison. 

I wish there were some new modern metal bands coming out that had both clean and screamed vocals but had really fucking strong, powerful manly clean vocals. 

Textures is the only band I can think of that fits that description off the top of my head, and Soilwork and Scar Symmetry I guess, though their music has been really boring for a long time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dlg, check out corelia. Super awesome vocals. Shits on periphery's boyband vocals so hard


----------



## DLG

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dlg, check out corelia. Super awesome vocals. Shits on periphery's boyband vocals so hard



I think I remember hearing a little bit. had a bit of a Protest the hero vibe? I'll check it out again. Definitely love Rody, one of the few new singers who has the range, power and charisma of my old favorites.


----------



## prh

i LOVE this album

EXCEPT

the chord after the sus4 at 1:28 in Blue Sky Thinking shoulda gone major instead of minor. i wish i had the stems so i could just pitch correct it for myself, would have made a 9/10 album a 10/10 album for me


----------



## bhakan

I like the album but I don't know if I'll be able to get over how the songs sounded before. They sound good now, and the new vocalist is great, but I miss the hectic, Sikth type dual vocalist stuff. If they had gotten two new vocalists, I think I would absolutely love the new album. The new vocalist is an amazing vocalist, but he can't fill up the same space as two vocalists.


----------



## Sikthness

DLG said:


> dude's cleans are super wimpy though. he makes spencer sound like Dio in comparison.
> 
> I wish there were some new modern metal bands coming out that had both clean and screamed vocals but had really fucking strong, powerful manly clean vocals.
> 
> Textures is the only band I can think of that fits that description off the top of my head, and Soilwork and Scar Symmetry I guess, though their music has been really boring for a long time.



Check out Mercenary if you havent. Darkane as well but I'm sure you know about them.


----------



## JosephAOI

Like I said earlier, every song by Monuments needs about 5-10 listens for me to really get into it. That being said, I'm in fucking love with this album. Doxa, Admit Defeat, Degenerate, and Denial are probably my favorites.


----------



## bhakan

Anyone else notice the part from Memoirs at the end of Regenerate?


----------



## TDR

Got my monu-bundle today, hoody & tee are pretty fuckin' sweet


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Man, I'm loving the album so far, great melodies and grooves, just a shame Memoirs wasn't on there, it was my favourite song, and I really wanted to hear Matt's take on it too....


----------



## Ralyks

Blue Sky Thinking... just...


----------



## Lianoroto

The last half of the album is just pure sex!


----------



## as_i_am




----------



## JonteJH

DLG said:


> dude's cleans are super wimpy though. he makes spencer sound like Dio in comparison.
> .



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## wannabguitarist

I can't seem to find this album anywhere on the internet to preview


----------



## Runner

Music video for 97% Static is up!


----------



## AndreasD

Cool vid


----------



## BlackMesa

Got the album today. I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## as_i_am

Intervals just announced the tracklist for their new ep:

1. Alchemy
2. Mata Hari
3. Tapestry [feat Olly Steele]
4. Momento
5. Epiphany [feat David Maxim]


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Runner said:


> Music video for 97% Static is up!





97% Lens Flare....

Doe.


----------



## F0rte




----------



## otisct20

Browne is fucking amazing.


----------



## AndreasD

DAT DOWNPICKING!


----------



## Rick

as_i_am said:


> Intervals just announced the tracklist for their new ep:
> 
> 1. Alchemy
> 2. Mata Hari
> 3. Tapestry [feat Olly Steele]
> 4. Momento
> 5. Epiphany [feat David Maxim]



And this has what to do with a thread about Monuments? 

I haven't listened to all of it yet but so far, it's really fucking good. I'm so used to hearing Greg and Neema on the EP tracks and it's cool to see what Matt did to change things up to make the vocals his own.


----------



## anomynous

Look at track 3.


----------



## Equivoke

Rick said:


> And this has what to do with a thread about Monuments?



Olly is a Monuments guitarist


----------



## Rick

Equivoke said:


> Olly is a Monuments guitarist



Yes, but that post was about Intervals releasing an EP.


----------



## goherpsNderp

what is that track for? release it as-is and i'll buy it at a high price!


----------



## JosephAOI

So who else got annoyed with the whole "Not including all of the lyrics" thing in the album booklet? I understand why the did it but I want official lyrics


----------



## Dayviewer

Yeah I was REALLY let down when I found out the booklet didn't have all of them 
All the artwork makes up for it a little though haha


----------



## Runner

'Denial' playthrough by Bowne himself:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thank godhe ditched that shitty roteresque bm clone


----------



## anomynous

Monuments is releasing Memoirs on 10/20 as a benefit track for appendix cancer research


----------



## Ralyks

anomynous said:


> Monuments is releasing Memoirs on 10/20 as a benefit track for appendix cancer research



Noticed that, and will probably add it to Gnosis on my iPod (think it was suppose to be after "Blue Sky Thinking" originally).


----------



## anomynous

Yep, it was #6.


----------



## Equivoke

Askari posted about the Memoirs situation on his facebook

"Memoirs...Official statement. (Send all keyboard warriors this way) A few months ago MONUMENTS went ahead with the preview of Gnosis, with the addition of memoirs with some of the original lyrics that Joe Garrett and I wrote. They did this without our signed consent. Disappointed with their level of professionalism, we rightfully asked for it to be removed from the album. Monuments went on to offer us all of the money from the release of that song. For those who don't know us and don't know what we stand for, our lyrics say it all 'If the reason we're here is to perpetuate and build, what we haven't got yet and what we hope to fulfill, then money is irrelevant, a degenerate on our path to realisation'. The offer was turned down. They went on to offer to put all the money in a charity of our choice and with the position of my dear friend, it was a no brainer! (we're still yet to receive any contracts for this latest offer) Whats written here is the whole non-opinionated truth...I do have my own opinion on the matter and if you'd like to know please message me. Thank you xxx"


----------



## anomynous

It's the 20th and no sign of the song.



A band announcing the digital release of something and missing the date? Unheard of I say, unheard of.


----------



## as_i_am

Song is up MONUMENTS


----------



## JosephAOI

Matt's vocals in Memoirs remind me A LOT of Nathan from The Human Abstract. That's a very good thing. Really digging it.


----------



## zuzek

Everyone should be buying the track just for the cause alone...

..but those vocal patterns are _terribly_ unimaginative. Less static screaming man, not more :/.


----------



## DLG

Caught their set at Euroblast and I have to say that the singer is wretched. His screaming is really uninteresting and sounds more like he's shouting a rap song than actually screaming in a metal band and his clean vocals were unbearably off pitch. probably the worst vocals I heard all night. and some of the lyrics I could make out were shockingly bad.

Not really sure how they couldn't find someone better.


----------



## anomynous

DLG said:


> Caught their set at Euroblast and I have to say that the singer is wretched. His screaming is really uninteresting and *sounds more like he's shouting a rap song* than actually screaming in a metal band and his clean vocals were unbearably off pitch. probably the worst vocals I heard all night. and some of the lyrics I could make out were shockingly bad.
> 
> Not really sure how they couldn't find someone better.



But Greg & Neema aren't in the band any more.


----------



## anomynous

But seriously, Greg & Neema were way more "rap" sounding than Matt.



With that said, it's perfectly fine if you don't like Matt. I'm not saying he's the best vocalist ever. But he seems to actually want to be there, which is a good thing. From what I can tell, his stage presence is killer.


----------



## Breadmonkey

He is their choice. He is a great vocalist that had to slot in to a band already under pressure. The lyrics have meaning and proper emotion and not just sentiment behind them. Afford him opportunity to grow with the band as a member rather than a replacement (Spencer Sotelo anyone? In whom I always had faith). Greg and Neema are gone (I loved them having seen them live at the Monuments, Tesseract, Periphery gig in London). 

We live in an age of instant gratification which increases the pressure on both bands and even moreso, new members. This work was a long time in the making. Monuments as a collective have had and continue to have a powerful message and an eloquent delivery. 

It may not be to everyone's liking (naturally) but in terms of 'p-p-p-pokerface and 'let's get fucked up' bands I thank them for their honesty and integrity and their willingness to discuss more than just the interpersonal with which many seem to be obsessed. Thinking in the big picture (Blue Sky Thinking) is a topic which deserves more emphasis. Never once have they entertained the bullshit of the needy fans (a trend I hope will foster and grow in the age of too much information). 

As a drummer I could not respect this band more for their rhythmic chops, insane delivery, powerful message and general soundness (being down-to-earth). Many disparaged them as having missed the wave. I, for one, Could not be more positive about where they are going. Akin to Periphery they fell foul of interpersonal and business issues and yet overcame them. I cannot wait for what may come once they are a fully cohesive unit.


----------



## zuzek

Breadmonkey said:


> Decreased vulnerability to wall-of-text argument, still love you.



Not to trample on the fair points you make in your third and fourth paragraph (fully agree!), but you are doing a dang fine job of objectifying subjectivity. Whether lyrics or not are great is entirely up to a person's taste. Whether or not Rose is a great singer is entirely up to a person's taste. Though admittedly with the last point I find it _baffling_ how people say he's a great vocalist _already_. I fully support Monuments and love their music, but with vid's of EuroBlast (see below), you can _hardly_ state he's a fantastic vocalist with straight up conviction. I was disappointed when I read DLG's comment as I hoped his live performance would be better than the album, but he doesn't even come close to reproducing it?! Come on man, there's so many singers out there that have more technical ability to reproduce, even on off days, or even transcend their studio performance. 



It's got nothing to do with Greg and Neema, you me and everyone knows they won't come back so there's no point lamenting about it. People need to move on and get over it. Rose is with Monuments now, I just happen to feel he's a damn bad match.

It has absolutely zilch to do with instant gratification in my opinion. Whether a musician, cook, writer or hula-hoop dancer can and will grow in skill is irrelevant as it is subject to expectation and hope. I could see Rose become a good singer, but I could equally see it not happen. Both are possible expectations and I can't really say that the simple absence of hope in the equation makes me want instant gratification. 

Now I realise you're not saying this, but I've never really understood the notion that someone has to be self-entitled or an unwanted troll when they are vocal about not liking part of a band. I'm a big fan of Monuments and love their instrumental side, but can't stand the vocals because I think they're way sub-par compared to the rest of the music. Whether or not the band made that choice of vocalist is irrelevant, as long as they're happy with it it shouldn't matter to them. I don't see how that makes me not a fan and/or my opinion second rate?

I think stuff like this has more to do with the age of political correctness and propensity to take everything on a personal level, than instant gratification. Blue Sky Thinking's lyrics are a great massage. The ability to state your opinion in a fair manner even though part of it isn't positive, and have other people be man enough to be tolerant of it, is another.


----------



## DLG

anomynous said:


> But seriously, Greg & Neema were way more "rap" sounding than Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, it's perfectly fine if you don't like Matt. I'm not saying he's the best vocalist ever. But he seems to actually want to be there, which is a good thing. From what I can tell, his stage presence is killer.



well I'm coming from an objective standpoint where I'm not really a fan of the band, just reporting what I saw live. I remember hearing some old stuff and even though I do agree that neema was more "rappy" his patterns sounded pretty complex and well thought out compared to what I heard live this weekend. 

Compared to how Monuments sounded live as a band, the vocal performance stuck out like a sore thumb to me. Even though he seems like a good energetic frontman, the vocal performance left a lot to be desired in the sense that much lesser bands at the festival had a much better vocalist than monuments. 

I'm sure he'll get better, that's just what I saw this weekend.


----------



## Rook

I saw monuments live the other day and I have to say I agree. The sound was fine, the playing was tight as anything, everybody had lots of presence - great.

The vocal performance was seriously sub-par, distractingly so. The guy definitely looks the part while he's doing it but all those really open, melodic parts you hear on the album just got slaughtered. His screams kinda lacked body but it wasn't a big deal.

I'm not being harsh though, I fully understand situations change and so on, but the guy way way off the mark - and I love the vocals on the album. Really disappointed


----------



## DLG




----------



## Rook

That was my experience, wonder if he just has no monitoring or something.


----------



## anomynous

wat the fuck


----------



## Rick

DLG said:


> Caught their set at Euroblast and I have to say that the singer is wretched. His screaming is really uninteresting and sounds more like he's shouting a rap song than actually screaming in a metal band and his clean vocals were unbearably off pitch. probably the worst vocals I heard all night. and some of the lyrics I could make out were shockingly bad.
> 
> Not really sure how they couldn't find someone better.



Because they like him?


----------



## JaeSwift

While I like his screaming, his clean singing is *abysmal*. 

Shame too, because Gnosis is probably my favourite album of 2012.


----------



## anomynous

And people complained about Elliot in Tesseract............but not this?


----------



## ROAR

......uhhh 
Wow. Really glad I wasn't at that show


----------



## matt397

sounds just like the album version to me


----------



## jjfiegel

I dunno if it's the way he's singing or what, but he sounds kind of flat.

EDIT: Huh, he hit most of the "here we are inside" part. He couldn't continue, but he still hit it for a bit.


----------



## Xarn

When people say trainwreck I'm thinking Burton of Fear Factory bad. This is far from it. But I guess people never liked this new vocalist, much like with Elliot, it's easy to find errors. Far from the worst I've heard, vocalist should get some in-ear monitors and maybe a little more reverb on the cleans. Guess thats the hardest part for these bands, so many musicians sit and point out every single error lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow that was shitty. If he cant pull it off live they should have done it in the studio


----------



## baptizedinblood

Not exactly the best live performance...but not the worst either. Could definitely use some in-ears and reverb. He sounds exhausted pretty quickly too. Give it time guys, I don't think Monuments would let him do vox if they didn't see potential in him.


----------



## isispelican

well this is awesome! (mike on drums)


----------



## Rook

I saw Elliot live with Tesseract before they announced him (never saw him again lol) and whether you like him or not he was dead on. When I saw Monuments the cleans were just awful. Give him all the reverb you want it was seriously sour.

Ah well.


----------



## goose69

Monuments - Doxa (LIVE - Dürer Kert, Budapest - 2012-11-11) - YouTube


He sounds sick here , I know Matt Rose and he had no monitors for the whole of the euroblast show sucks as ive seen Monuments twice and both times he has been spot on live


----------



## goose69

and here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qj-eLG2K3A


----------



## RickSchneider

goose69 said:


> Monuments - Doxa (LIVE - Dürer Kert, Budapest - 2012-11-11) - YouTube
> 
> 
> He sounds sick here , I know Matt Rose and he had no monitors for the whole of the euroblast show sucks as ive seen Monuments twice and both times he has been spot on live



Damn that sounds pretty damn good all things considered. Might be that he is improving performing, or maybe he just has good nights and bad ones?

Either way, as an Aussie I can't help but feel these vids are my only live interaction with them for awhile yet!


----------



## Rick

RickSchneider said:


> Damn that sounds pretty damn good all things considered. Might be that he is improving performing, or maybe he just has good nights and bad ones?
> 
> Either way, as an Aussie I can't help but feel these vids are my only live interaction with them for awhile yet!



Same here, only I'm in the US.


----------



## RickSchneider

Rick said:


> Same here, only I'm in the US.



Seems we have a bit in common Rick.  Rest easy knowing it'll probably be much sooner that they grace US shores than they do Australian. 

On another note, i was watching a video with an interview with Browne and he was speaking about how much weed/drinking was going on during tour, and it leads me to ponder this question: What do you guys take from hearing that sort of stuff?
Personally I don't have much against people who do it, but I can't help but think it just sounds a bit loserish to announce in such a public medium. It doesn't make me dislike their music at all, but it makes me lose a little respect for their personal characters. With that said they still do seem intellectually apt and overall nice guys, but stuff like this sort of erks me


----------



## Hallic

Good times


----------



## in-pursuit

goose69 said:


> Monuments - Doxa (LIVE - Dürer Kert, Budapest - 2012-11-11) - YouTube
> 
> 
> He sounds sick here , I know Matt Rose and he had no monitors for the whole of the euroblast show sucks as ive seen Monuments twice and both times he has been spot on live



I have been putting off replying to any of the posts in the last page or so of this thread because I honestly didn't want to see a bad performance as far as the vocals were concerned, especially after hearing the EP so much when I first heard it. I have to preface the following comment with a disclaimer - aside from the EP tracks that were recorded with new lyrics I had never heard any of the songs from Gnosis in any of their earlier incarnations, and my very first taste of the album was when Doxa was released in the lead up to the album. The clean vocal section towards the middle/end of that track was essentially what I saw as the bar being set by Matt.

Prior to hearing that live vid I had in all seriousness made comparisons to Jeff Buckley, and you know the note Im talking about. You don't put something like that down on tape and simply choose not to pull it out of the bag live, that's like recording a solo on a 24 fret guitar and saying you can't play it live cause you've only got your fender on tour with you. And anyone can hear he's not 100% on it for a few other clean parts, but honestly I couldn't care less about those minor details as far as live metal goes. not being able to get it up an extra 2 tones is another matter altogether for me, but like I said I'm hoping it was a bad night...


----------



## isispelican

^ i think that he has great potential, he just needs practise and tour experience. Spencer couldnt pull off the high notes 2 years ago but now he nails them as if they were childs play


----------



## bhakan

Hallic said:


> Good times



^This. I really wanted to like the album. I don't dislike anything about the new singer, just that I wish they had gotten 2 singers. Add in the hectic doubling on the harsh vocals, and some harmonies on the cleans, and the album would have been amazing for me, but as it is, it is just kind of "meh" (imho).


----------



## Rook

goose69 said:


> Monuments - Doxa (LIVE - Dürer Kert, Budapest - 2012-11-11) - YouTube
> 
> 
> He sounds sick here , I know Matt Rose and he had no monitors for the whole of the euroblast show sucks as ive seen Monuments twice and both times he has been spot on live



I wouldn't quite say that's perfect, and I don't think I'm being too harsh :/

I dunno, I wanted so bad for it to be good, I'll hopefully see em again soon (gunna miss em saturday, groan) maybe he'll step it up.


----------



## MobiusR

Hey guys! 

John Browne will be mixing and mastering my friends band Shattered Spectrum! Check them out in this thread!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...burning-masses-ex-aechoes-impurity-mriya.html


----------



## Joose

I just finally listened to these dudes like 2 weeks ago. Bought the album, been obsessed with it.

Checked out the older stuff... can't stand the vocals. This new guy kicks ass.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

My drummer introduced me to these guys. From the first beat of the opening riff in Admit Defeat I was hooked. Amazing band.


----------



## Joose

I'm still listenin to Gnosis like crazy. "Blue Sky Thinking" has to be my favorite.


----------



## mphsc

Too "boomy" for me. The guitar gets lost at points. Good non-the-less.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

mphsc said:


> Too "boomy" for me. The guitar gets lost at points. Good non-the-less.


 
Agree that the kick is overbearing at times, but it makes the music sound super propulsive and big.

Also the guitars must have at least 6 gates combined.


----------



## Joose

I wouldn't have the tones any other way. The mix is half the reason I love this album lol.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## chewpac

Joose said:


> I'm still listenin to Gnosis like crazy. "Blue Sky Thinking" has to be my favorite.



that's my current favorite! kick ass record.

it sounds weird through some speakers, though. through most it's good, but in my car it's unlistenable. too bad, too, cause i'd love to cruise around with that record turned up.


----------



## goherpsNderp

mphsc said:


> Too "boomy" for me. The guitar gets lost at points. Good non-the-less.



the saddest thing is that some of his best riffing is done in parts of the songs where the mix cuts the guitar out the MOST.

hoping the next album (if there is one) mixes the guitar a lot better.


----------



## isispelican

new song


----------



## TheFerryMan

isispelican said:


> new song





Uh...that sounds like a rap song, not that i'm complaining.

anyway. I'm all for Gnosis, it was a welcome suprise.


----------



## Dayviewer

apart from the crappy quality I can hear enough groove to satisfy me haha, can't wait for some better videos of this one


----------



## anomynous

TheFerryMan said:


> Uh...that sounds like a rap song, not that i'm complaining.



Oh, so it sounds like Monuments.


----------



## Equivoke

Guitar is a bit more audible in this video


----------



## JosephAOI

I like that it sounds like Olly is rubbing off on Browne. The melodies that dude comes up with are fucking gorgeous.


----------



## ConanRTTG

Equivoke said:


> Guitar is a bit more audible in this video




Vocals sound like Slipknot. Do not want


----------



## Sebski

New song sounds siiiick. The geezer's definitely singing and screaming way better than when I saw those first videos of them live. Are we supposed to be getting some more recorded material soon then?


----------



## as_i_am

That sounds nice


----------



## Triple7

Sebski said:


> New song sounds siiiick. The geezer's definitely singing and screaming way better than when I saw those first videos of them live. Are we supposed to be getting some more recorded material soon then?



It says on their facebook, that we won't be hearing this song recorded anytime soon. So unfortunately not.


----------



## Hallic

Helix | Less Than 3


----------



## Runner

Regenerate music video is up!


----------



## Rick

Goddamnit, come to the fucking US already!!!!


----------



## matt397

Monuments and Periphery co-headline tour with special guest Tesseract for a North American tour and I would die. I'd hear about it and then I'd die. Too much awesome. 
Seriously, They need to come to North America.


----------



## Joose

Matt Rose is such a kick ass vocalist...


----------



## ScottyB724

eeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rook

Joose said:


> Matt Rose is such a kick ass vocalist...



He was really disappointing live last I saw em, hoping he'll be better Monday...


----------



## Rick

matt397 said:


> Monuments and Periphery co-headline tour with special guest Tesseract for a North American tour and I would die. I'd hear about it and then I'd die. Too much awesome.
> Seriously, They need to come to North America.



I would jizz for days. My girlfriend would probably leave me.


----------



## Rook

I'm pleased to say the vocalist (don't know his name :/) was infintely better yesterday. I really enjoyed their set, they've always been tight and the vocalist sounding more like you'd expect was a big bonus.

My view may be skewed by the fact that I was so suprised he didn't sound poop like before though, so pinch of salt and that.


----------



## Chuck

I could never listen to their newest LP, vocals seemed pretty weak IMO


----------



## Rook

You won't like em live then


----------



## Equivoke




----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

/\ 

I liked the instrumentation but the clean vocals about one and a half minute in kinda killed it for me. I enjoy his vocals overall on the album though.


----------



## Dayviewer

New song sounds good, really really hope Matt will be able to improves his live chops though that would make this band absolutely killer live.

edit: the intro is kinda like Thunderstruck on steroids


----------



## Chuck

Haha, its all good. Band is still kickass


----------



## DLG

dude's clean singing is an atrocity


----------



## Kroaton

I actually think his clean singing on the album is awesome.The screaming though reminds me of the Cookie Monster.


----------



## DLG

sounds decent enough polished up in the studio for the album, but goddamn, that live singing on the new track is borderline unbearable.


----------



## zuzek

DLG said:


> sounds decent enough polished up in the studio for the album, but goddamn, that live singing on the new track is borderline unbearable.



That has passed the territory of 'borderline' and entered the region of 'conclusively and undeniable so'. Seeing such video's pop up again and again destroyed my hopes that it was just a monitor problem. Bloody effing shame of a band if you ask me.


----------



## anomynous

Is Chris Barretto doing Denial with them live?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

zuzek said:


> That has passed the territory of 'borderline' and entered the region of 'conclusively and undeniable so'.


My feelings exactly. You could even add uncomfortably so.


----------



## matt397

Too bad about the live vocals, hope it improves over time. Im a huge fan of Gnosis, it's a solid album front to back and Brownes style is unmatched, so much groove.


----------



## Rook

anomynous said:


> Is Chris Barretto doing Denial with them live?



Is that the one with the sax?


----------



## kastenfrog

ough... dammit matt. improve! plz!  i really like his voice. both, clean and dirty and there are vidoes where he actually quite nails it. but never a 100% and well this video was like 25%. he just doesn't seem to be constant at all. well, it's easy for me to talk since i'm not a vocalist but still... dammit... didn't they rehearse? i think spencer is the best example of improving vocals. he went from sounding pretty weak and not hitting the notes to being an absolute killer vocalist who nails it pretty much all the time.
i really love monuments but matt needs to fix that.


----------



## anomynous

Rook said:


> Is that the one with the sax?


Itz the one with Spencer


----------



## Rook

Oh!


----------



## Chuck

Also his vox on the record are WAY too high in the mix

EDIT: I still think they too high, but I couldn't deny myself such sweet riffery


----------



## Equivoke

Baretto did Sax with Monuments tonight, but no vocals


----------



## anomynous

Well that would solve that. I heard he was doing something with them, wasn't sure what.


----------



## RoRo56

Chris Barretto Saxophone solo - YouTube

Here's a short clip of Chris Barretto playing sax during Monuments set at the Dublin gig on Wednesday.


----------



## spawnofthesith

^That is fucking awesome.

Vocalist's cleans though...


----------



## isispelican

Here is the new song with better audio. 

There is some crazy riffage in this, cant wait for the next album!


----------



## gordonbombay

Good god his clean vocals in that video are horrid. Nothing is on pitch. Embarrassing.


----------



## Dayviewer

I actually start to think that the band was and is very aware of this when they picked him up, with seeing potential and hopes of the guy improving over time. 
They didn't have a vocalist for a damn long time, I even remember they did a few shout outs for everyone if they knew anyone during interviews.


----------



## JosephAOI

I feel like everyone's being pretty harsh on Matt. I think he's a great vocalist, it's just the tone of his voice that throws people off cause it makes it seem like he's kind of off pitch but I don't think he is. I can tell he'll get even better over time too.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Perhaps they should just put Chris Barretto(afrotastic periphery guy) in there so he cam vox and sax. That would be quite sexy. and that fro.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

BlindingLight7 said:


> Perhaps they should just put Chris Barretto(afrotastic periphery guy) in there so he cam vox and sax. That would be quite sexy. and that fro.


I foresee a tour next year:

Monuments with Chris on vocals
The HAARP Machine with Chris on vocals and...
EVER FORTHRIGHT!

I'd go see it.


----------



## zuzek

JosephAOI said:


> I think he's a great vocalist, _it's just the tone of his voice that throws people off cause it makes it seem like he's kind of off pitch but I don't think he is_. I can tell he'll get even better over time too.



Not to jump down your throat, because I usually love your posts, but wut? He sounds off-key because he is singing flat in almost all of the videos posted in this thread. The character of his voice (I assume you mean his nasality?) doesn't have any bearing on that, it might only exaggerate the problem further.

That said I hope you're right with the last sentence, and his screams sound much better in the new video already. At least he doesn't run out of breath mid-way through half the words.


----------



## JosephAOI

zuzek said:


> Not to jump down your throat, because I usually love your posts, but wut? He sounds off-key because he is singing flat in almost all of the videos posted in this thread. The character of his voice (I assume you mean his nasality?) doesn't have any bearing on that, it might only exaggerate the problem further.
> 
> That said I hope you're right with the last sentence, and his screams sound much better in the new video already. At least he doesn't run out of breath mid-way through half the words.



He sounds pretty spot on in the video posted above to my ears 

And remember when Periphery first got Spencer and everyone thought he was absolute shit live? Yeah, those people are kinda not saying that anymore  I feel like that's how it'll be with Matt. I have a lot of faith in his ability 

And you love my posts? 

EDIT: In the video above you can also hear some harmonies in the background that when you place them together, you can really tell what Matt's going for and it sounds a lot better.


----------



## anomynous

Spencer showed improvement almost immediately.


Matt's been in the band for a year, and there's still crap like that vid. Not saying he's a bad singer, because there's a few videos where he nails the cleans. He just needs some consistency.


----------



## metal_sam14




----------



## DLG

holy crap 5:40







feel bad for the rest of the band, they are tight as hell. 

it's like making a tasty cake and putting a turd on top.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Monuments - Regenerate feat. The HAARP Machine @ Le Batofar [Paris] 04/03/2013 - YouTube

"Regenerate" with Chris Baretto playing alto sax.

Pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## MF_Kitten

JosephAOI said:


> I feel like everyone's being pretty harsh on Matt. I think he's a great vocalist, it's just the tone of his voice that throws people off cause it makes it seem like he's kind of off pitch but I don't think he is. I can tell he'll get even better over time too.



actually, i think it's just that he's struggling to pull it off live, because of it being such an uncontrolled environment. Metal singers have had this problem for ages. Those who can pul it off perfectly, however, generally use in-ear monitors. So there's that.

edit: it should be said, however, that it's not that bad, he just misses a few notes, and isn't quite "on" some of them. He generally does a good job, he's just having a hard time determining the pitch of the music.


----------



## WhiteWalls

I saw them yesterday and he was using in-ears, also he's clearly on-pitch in the part just before it, so the problem is simply that he can't hit (and mantain) those notes.

Yesterday's performance was a bit better than the one in the video, but not by much sadly. The other 4 were spot on though


----------



## gordonbombay

DLG said:


> holy crap 5:40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel bad for the rest of the band, they are tight as hell.
> 
> it's like making a tasty cake and putting a turd on top.



Dude can't sing. They might as well just get a second dude again just to sing. Bring it full circle.


----------



## JosephAOI

Watching a few more live videos, I agree that his problem is consistency. He can obviously sing though cause he does on the album and live pretty well. Like I've said though, I think he'll improve with time. Consistency comes with experience.


----------



## isispelican

well..he is out
Monuments part ways with vocalist Matt Rose | got-djent.com


----------



## ConanRTTG

isispelican said:


> well..he is out
> Monuments part ways with vocalist Matt Rose | got-djent.com



Neema and Greg back plox


----------



## spawnofthesith

isispelican said:


> well..he is out
> Monuments part ways with vocalist Matt Rose | got-djent.com



I hate to come off like a dick, but this is good news in my book. They can totally find a far better vocalist


----------



## JaeSwift

spawnofthesith said:


> I hate to come off like a dick, but this is good news in my book. They can totally find a far better vocalist



My sentiments exactly. On the record I really liked his sound but live he just couldn't pull it off. I would LOVE to see Neema and Greg back, Neema the most though. 

Little afraid they burned that bridge a while ago


----------



## Rook

what is it with the uk tech scene


----------



## bhakan

I feel bad, but I'M SO PUMPED!


I loved We Are The Foundation, but I could not get into Gnosis. Matt wasn't bad on the album, but he just sounded really generic IMO. The riffs were still awesome, but as a whole it just sounded like the 8 billion other djent bands out right now. If they can get a vocalist (or vocalists) who can match Neema and Greg I would fall back in love with Monuments.


----------



## TimSE

Rook said:


> what is it with the uk tech scene



It's the only way to be _true Djent_


----------



## Kroaton

I wonder why they parted.


----------



## Rook

TimSE said:


> It's the only way to be _true Djent_



 how long til tempus fusion need a new vocalist?


----------



## matt397

If this is following true Djent fashion then the next vocalist will be the one to stay so this is good news !

I really miss Greg and Neema and I'm not sure what happened to make the decision to part ways but I'm certain we won't be seeing them as part of Monuments again. I wonder what there up to these days anyway ? 

Edit: InB4 Chris Barretto to fill in


----------



## Chuck

Damn, I really like Matt... oh well


----------



## MikeH

Supposed rumors of a break up are going around. Not sure if there's any validity behind it, but that's just what's being said amongst internet lurkers.


----------



## gordonbombay

This is great news. No band can sustain with a "singer" who can't sing. I'm sure they lost out on all kinds of perks and opportunities due to him. Hopefully they get someone who can actually sing.


----------



## jjfiegel

Man, first Contortionist and now Monuments? Who's next, TesseracT again?


----------



## Hallic

Really hope they get vocal style like the old again, something that really flows and grooves with the rhythm instead of Matt's floating interpertation


----------



## John_Strychnine

gordonbombay said:


> This is great news. No band can sustain with a "singer" who can't sing. I'm sure they lost out on all kinds of perks and opportunities due to him. Hopefully they get someone who can actually sing.



Nail on the head.

and no we haven't broken up, announcement to follow.


----------



## Timelesseer

I loved Matt's vocals on the album, but I cringed every time I watched a live video of them. Kinda took away from the incredible performances the rest of the band members were giving. Anxious to see who they get. 

And PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do a US tour soon!


----------



## ConanRTTG

John_Strychnine said:


> Nail on the head.
> 
> and no we haven't broken up, announcement to follow.





ConanRTTG said:


> Neema and Greg back plox


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

in other news... monuments announced as first day headliner for UK tech-fest


----------



## zuzek

John_Strychnine said:


> Nail on the head.
> 
> and no we haven't broken up, announcement to follow.



While this is definitely not the best situation you guys could be in, this is the best thing that could happen to Monuments in the long run. 

It's good to see you lads weren't happy either. Although I'm sad about what has happened in the past, I haven't been this excited about Monuments since first hearing Admit Defeat aeons back and frothing-at-the-mouth-PM'ing you if I could pretty please have a downloadable link. Haven't heard anything in music as reinvigorating since and I bloody well hope you get dealt better cards this time.


----------



## Chuck

Just gimme Fellsilent again...


----------



## gordonbombay

John_Strychnine said:


> Nail on the head.
> 
> and no we haven't broken up, announcement to follow.



Cheers mate! Good luck with replacements.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I crave Neema!


----------



## Hallic

here, have some love


----------



## Equivoke

Hallic said:


> here, have some love




1:53 in that video is one of my favourite Neema+Greg moment. So deliciously locked in and OTT haha.


----------



## Rook

John_Strychnine said:


> gordonbombay said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great news. No band can sustain with a "singer" who can't sing. I'm sure they lost out on all kinds of perks and opportunities due to him. Hopefully they get someone who can actually sing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on the head.
> 
> and no we haven't broken up, announcement to follow.
Click to expand...


wwwwwwoah

Quoting because woah. Its rare for a band member to acknowledge a post like that. Looking forward to the statement Browne. Colour me curious.


----------



## downburst82

jjfiegel said:


> Man, first Contortionist and now Monuments? Who's next, TesseracT again?



dont forget aliases as well..
They are dropping like flies.though it needed to happen I guess , as stated before Matt was pretty good on the album (though not amazing) but live from what I saw in videos he really struggled.

On to bigger and better things I hope!


----------



## MikeH

From FB:


> Due to differences with Matt Rose, he is no longer a part of Monuments.
> 
> We are currently writing our second album and are hugely excited. Hold tight.
> 
> 1ove.


----------



## Joose

I absolutely love Matt's vocals on the album. Live... ehhhh.


----------



## TimSE

Rook said:


> how long til tempus fusion need a new vocalist?



I nearly did once but actually have both original singers. So suck it


----------



## Krullnar

Thankfully no break up. No other band comes close to those ridiculous grooves.


----------



## Rick

Matt's statement. 



> I actually left monuments before the BOO tour started but decided to carry on for the best of the tour. I was growing increasingly frustrated at the work ethic of the band and at how little music everyone wrote. On our return from the tour we mutually agreed that it was best for everyone including me that we parted ways.
> Im not sad at all about this ending and I certainly will not miss the band and all its dramas. My only disappointment comes from the bad blood that seems to have arisen since my departure, which is completely undeserved as I worked very hard whilst I was in the band.
>  The core of mans spirit comes from new experiences and Im already very excited about starting other new musical projects and Im very much looking forward to hitting the road and playing live with the Qemists who will be supporting Hadouken on there UK tour in April and will be playing festivals in Europe this summer.
> My Thanks and appreciation goes out to anyone who came to a show bought a t-shirt or an album or bought me a whiskey whilst I was in the band. Id also like to thank my label Century Media and Avocado Booking and John Sprich at Euroblast for all there hard work.
> You can follow me on twitter  https://twitter.com/matt_spikeboy1
> Peace x
> Matt Rose


----------



## jjfiegel

oooh boy things are gonna get interesting


----------



## Dan

I kinda find the lack of work ethic hard to believe because i know how hard Browne worked on the Gnosis album. Dude put in a lot of blood,sweat and tears to get where he is today.

Also can we try to not blow this statement out of the water please?  I know last time something cropped up here some "fictionallly informed" new members of this board sprouted absolute bullshit because of a childish personal vendetta. I'm sure the band will post a full statement soon, and if not i'll certainly ask John whats going on. He checks here a lot so i'm sure he will chime in about this at some point. 

Interested to see what vocalist will take Matt's place though.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

I have to say I really don't want Greg and Neema back.  I'm not a fan of that vocal style at all. I hope they find someone similar to Matt, honestly. His vocals on the album were absolutely perfect for the music. Just a shame that those vocals are so demanding that it's hard to pull off perfectly live.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Dan said:


> I kinda find the lack of work ethic hard to believe because i know how hard Browne worked on the Gnosis album. Dude put in a lot of blood,sweat and tears to get where he is today.
> 
> Also can we try to not blow this statement out of the water please?  I know last time something cropped up here some "fictionallly informed" new members of this board sprouted absolute bullshit because of a childish personal vendetta. I'm sure the band will post a full statement soon, and if not i'll certainly ask John whats going on. He checks here a lot so i'm sure he will chime in about this at some point.
> 
> Interested to see what vocalist will take Matt's place though.



Yeah, it seems like John was doing his best to get the album off the ground for a while, and I personally don't know what I would do right after finally completing that goal after so long. I think it would have been best if he hadn't commented on why he left at all. I don't think John/MONUMENTS will release their side of the story either. (ie: see John's comments when people try and bring up (made up)shit about the greg/neema deal.)

-John said they're starting on another album
-They're going to get a replacement singer
-The singer had a lot of mixed reactions, so there's probably nothing lost in finding someone new
-MONUMENTS is in a good position now to dig in and take advantage of the momentum they've built with Gnosis and touring

ie: i'm excited for their future and i ain't even mad.


----------



## Rook

Dan said:


> I kinda find the lack of work ethic hard to believe because i know how hard Browne worked on the Gnosis album. Dude put in a lot of blood,sweat and tears to get where he is today.
> 
> Also can we try to not blow this statement out of the water please?  I know last time something cropped up here some "fictionallly informed" new members of this board sprouted absolute bullshit because of a childish personal vendetta. I'm sure the band will post a full statement soon, and if not i'll certainly ask John whats going on. He checks here a lot so i'm sure he will chime in about this at some point.
> 
> Interested to see what vocalist will take Matt's place though.



In fairness, the majority of the tracks on Gnosis have been floating around and gigged for years, literally ages. Not saying Browne or whoever doesn't work hard but there's no denying they're not chucking out music here and there, though the same can be said for bands like Tesseract who've been playing Concealjng Fate live for 5 years. Periphery for example seem to have more material than they know what to do with. 

I dunno, keeping out of the debate, I can understand somebody saying they don't write a lot of music.




TimSE said:


> I nearly did once but actually have both original singers. So suck it



You know what you must do


----------



## Equivoke

A bit of elaboration on the whole 'Matt is being a dick' thing.




Mike Malyan Facebook said:


> So we (Monuments) just regained access to our gmail and youtube accounts from Matts grasp, turns out he's deleted all the videos including the Uncollective playthrough which last i looked was at over 250,000 plays but I cant remember how much... So gutted."


----------



## spawnofthesith

Wow that is really unprofessional and immature. I feel less bad about slagging his inability to pull off his vocals live in the past


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Wow, if that's true that's a really douche-y way to end a working relationship.


----------



## Kroaton

What a fucking cunt.


----------



## metal_sam14

That (if it is true) is some high school grade childish nonsense.


----------



## DLG

being in a band was so much cooler before the internet, man. 

dude's deleting each other's youtube clips and shit.


----------



## as_i_am

New song (kinda)


----------



## jjfiegel

im confused i thot no1 was righting new music how is this a thang


----------



## matt397

This makes me very very excited for the future of this band. Sick track.


----------



## jawbreaker

It's fucking dope! I've always loved Monuments as an instrumental group, so losing Matt wasn't a huge deal. The Indulger is sick. I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## BangandBreach

Anyone have/know the lyrics for Regenerate?


----------



## Eclipse

I love Monuments.


----------



## crg123

I really got use to Matt, but I think that it's good they're in the market for a new singer. He produced some great work while he was with them but its not like the band really was 100% meshed with him. I can totally see them getting another vocalist that will work well with them. So in a way I'm pretty excited for them. Having said that Gnosis is seriously one of my top releases of the year. Denial, regenerate and degenerate are just pure awesome.


----------



## BlindingLight7

jjfiegel said:


> im confused i thot no1 was righting new music how is this a thang


what


----------



## Jonathan20022

So that's why I can't find any of the playthrough videos, what a load of shit. I hope Browne and the rest of the guys have backups, those were some really helpful videos to learn the parts.


----------



## hypotc

This cover/audition is really great!





I think he did vocals on Skyharbor's Chaos stuff too!


----------



## RoRo56

> Hint: we'll have an old friend doing some vocals for us, we can't wait to share the stage with him again =)
> -Mike



The above is from the Monuments Facebook page. I wonder does this mean Greg or Neema, or perhaps just a singer from a band they've played a show with.


----------



## Prydogga

I *reaaaaaaaaally* doubt it would be Neema, considering how the split went down.


----------



## Equivoke

I doubt it would be Neema or Greg. It would be cool if it was Kaan or Joe from fellsilent or something.


----------



## DVRP

I can't wait for them to make it to Canada sometime. Anyways here's my interpretation of The Indulger. Enjoy dudes.

The Induger - Monuments Vocal Cover (Deylan Engel) - YouTube 

Dont know how to embed


----------



## spawnofthesith

hypotc said:


> This cover/audition is really great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he did vocals on Skyharbor's Chaos stuff too!




This is very good, like his voice substantially better than the previous vocalist


----------



## JosephAOI

^Too bad that dude wasn't auditioning. He would probably make a great fit.


----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/thisismonuments/posts/10151359179171114

Vocal auditions closed. A few days ago they posted asking if anyone wants an instrumental Gnosis.



Hmmmmm


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I really hope they find someone who'll bring it live and in the studio.

Too bad Dan Tompkins isn't looking for a job...


----------



## goherpsNderp

finished? or just closed? wish we would have gotten a more specific answer but i guess that would give too much away. cryptic indeed!

either they found someone, they're splitting up, moving on without vocals, or they're working it out with the guy that left. im hoping it's any of those options except breaking up.


----------



## Dayviewer

I think with closed they just mean they are not taking new ones anymore and started looking at the ones that were send in


----------



## Housty00

Well this "Susan Boyle" character was around before they came across Mr.Rose. I believe the problem with him was committing to a band full time so Matt got the gig. I think they still might have a picture of him ( with his face blocked out of course) on Facebook.


----------



## anomynous

This one?















That looks like it could be Matt (before a haircut), but who knows.


----------



## Housty00

anomynous said:


> This one?
> 
> That looks like it could be Matt (before a haircut), but who knows.



Nah, man. Matt is a pretty fiery ginger, his hair can't be that dark. Look at the arms too, way too beefy to be him.


----------



## John_Strychnine

MONUMENTS - 'THE INDULGER' (Guitar Playthrough) - YouTube


----------



## Watty

Thanks for posting; dig this track.


----------



## wookie606

Isn't this Chris Clancy from Mutiny Within?



anomynous said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it could be Matt (before a haircut), but who knows.


----------



## keshav

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Too bad Dan Tompkins isn't looking for a job...



He has one already, thank you very much!


----------



## leandroab

John_Strychnine said:


> MONUMENTS - 'THE INDULGER' (Guitar Playthrough) - YouTube



I know this keeps getting asked all the time, but...

Tuning?


----------



## zuzek

wookie606 said:


> Isn't this Chris Clancy from Mutiny Within?



Would be cool but if they are actually 'showing' the new singer there, it isn't Chris. He's rocking a short cut nowadays and has been for a while.


----------



## as_i_am

leandroab said:


> I know this keeps getting asked all the time, but...
> 
> Tuning?




Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb and Ab, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb are their two seven string tunings.


----------



## John_Strychnine

as_i_am said:


> Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb and Ab, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb are their two seven string tunings.



Add Low F for regular 8 string

Eb for 8 string on Regenerate

and Db for 8, the chorus/ending of Denial.


----------



## Dayviewer

A wild countdown has appeared: THISWILLBEMONUMENTS
Let's hope it's a new track with a new vocalist


----------



## Kroaton

Probably a countdown to the first video of Browne up picking.


----------



## JosephAOI

Dayviewer said:


> A wild countdown has appeared: THISWILLBEMONUMENTS
> Let's hope it's a new track with a new vocalist



Crossing my fingers for Higgs with vocals


----------



## matt397

Kroaton said:


> Probably a countdown to the first video of Browne up picking.



Ok that was really good


----------



## anomynous

*MONUMENTS - to reveal new vocalist at Ghostfest 2013

UK tech-metallers MONUMENTS have called off their singer search and are almost ready to announce their new vocalist! To keep fans in suspense, this mystery band member will be revealed at MONUMENTS&#8217; performance at Ghostfest, which takes place June 29th and 30th at Leeds University in the UK.

In regards to the new line-up, John Browne (guitar) comments: &#8220;We're happy to announce that we will be performing with our new vocalist at Ghostfest in June and Techfest in July. We're very confident in his abilities in recreating &#8216;Gnosis&#8217; as well as giving a whole new twist to the future music of MONUMENTS...We know you're going to love what you hear. Please feel free to attend Ghostfest to see who it is, but please be aware tickets are very limited.&#8221;*


----------



## JosephAOI

Hey guys, there's this really cool band called "The Indulgers". You should check them out. They're playing their whole first album, "Knowledge" live soon!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=538869269502658&set=oa.586591358027948&type=1&theater


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

keshav said:


> He has one already, thank you very much!




I know, I have your album and everything. More of a "could have been cool" kinda thing. 

He's in In Color as well and Black Moth White Butterfly (I think that's the name) so I'm guessing he's pretty busy.


----------



## anomynous

Anybody have any clue who the singer might be?




Even though I guess we'll find out after that indulgers show in a few days


----------



## Dan

zuzek said:


> Would be cool but if they are actually 'showing' the new singer there, it isn't Chris. He's rocking a short cut nowadays and has been for a while.



That is Chris , him and Browne are friends but he isn't the new vocalist


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Just heard that Chris Baretto is the new vocalist. If true I'm extremely happy.


----------



## Sikthness

I hope its not true. dont think he'd be a good fit.


----------



## gordonbombay

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Just heard that Chris Baretto is the new vocalist. If true I'm extremely happy.



Terrible news. Chris is in way too many bands to give Monuments the attention they deserve. Not to mention that whole thing called the Atlantic Ocean being a huge obstacle. I'm sure that played some role in Elliot's not staying with Tesseract. Flying isn't cheap and working on music over skype isnt the same. I feel Monuments will end up like all his other projects, put out a good release and then nothing. I was hoping for someone new that we haven't heard of. At least Chris can sing.


----------



## MetalBuddah

And the bashing begins before anything is officially released....


Why do I still come to this site?


----------



## Rick

gordonbombay said:


> Terrible news. Chris is way too many bands to give Monuments the attention they deserve. Not to mention that whole thing called the Atlantic Ocean being a huge obstacle. I'm sure that played some role in Elliot's not staying with Tesseract. Flying isn't cheap and working on music over skype isnt the same. I feel Monuments will end up like all his other projects, put out a good release and then nothing. I was hoping for someone new that we haven't heard of. At least Chris can sing.



Then why did they bring him into the band?


----------



## Dan

gordonbombay said:


> Terrible news. Chris is in way too many bands to give Monuments the attention they deserve. Not to mention that whole thing called the Atlantic Ocean being a huge obstacle. I'm sure that played some role in Elliot's not staying with Tesseract. Flying isn't cheap and working on music over skype isnt the same. I feel Monuments will end up like all his other projects, put out a good release and then nothing. I was hoping for someone new that we haven't heard of. At least Chris can sing.



Sure cos Nolly didn't work out in Periphery or anything like that 

Dude has pipes, CAN sing Matt's vocal range and nailed it this evening. There's videos all over the web. I'm a huge Chris Burrito fan myself, dude is an all round excellent person, and i know that Browne and the boys wouldn't have chosen Chris if they didn't think they would be able to make it work full time.


----------



## gordonbombay

Rick said:


> Then why did they bring him into the band?



Why does any band bring him on? He can actually sing and has a commanding stage presence. Other than that who am I to say why they brought him in. My speculation is based on the track record of bands that Chris is in. Good vocalists are hard to come by, so a lot of bands are willing to sacrifice for them.


----------



## Jonathan20022

gordonbombay said:


> Terrible news. Chris is in way too many bands to give Monuments the attention they deserve. Not to mention that whole thing called the Atlantic Ocean being a huge obstacle. I'm sure that played some role in Elliot's not staying with Tesseract. Flying isn't cheap and working on music over skype isnt the same. I feel Monuments will end up like all his other projects, put out a good release and then nothing. I was hoping for someone new that we haven't heard of. At least Chris can sing.



Speaking FAR too soon on something of a rumor, just settle down and wait until they reveal the singer. It's not like we don't have a set time or anything, it'd be upsetting if Monuments came to that so for the sake of disagreeing with you, I certainly hope not.

EDIT: Not so much of a rumor anymore, Baretto is in and he did good according to people who went.


----------



## RickSchneider

Can I get some video links of the show tonight? Tried searching through youtube a little but so far I'm getting nothing!


----------



## Dan

gordonbombay said:


> Why does any band bring him on? He can actually sing and has a commanding stage presence. Other than that who am I to say why they brought him in. My speculation is based on the track record of bands that Chris is in. Good vocalists are hard to come by, so a lot of bands are willing to sacrifice for them.



Can i just ask what you think they are sacrificing having him in the band? Can you give me an actual valid factual reason why they should not have him in the group? Aside from the fact that he currently lives in the US, which has little weight in terms of argument because scores of musicians work with other bands overseas all the time.

In terms of this "track record" you speak of, i think you are listening too much to people on the internet and not taking from personal and professional experiences. . Have you ever had musical or personal dealings with anyone involved in this group?

Don't smack talk if you haven't got the facts to back it up


----------



## Rick

gordonbombay said:


> Why does any band bring him on? He can actually sing and has a commanding stage presence. Other than that who am I to say why they brought him in. My speculation is based on the track record of bands that Chris is in. Good vocalists are hard to come by, so a lot of bands are willing to sacrifice for them.



Yes but don't you think they'll work out the overseas arrangements much like Dan mentioned?


----------



## gordonbombay

Dan said:


> Sure cos Nolly didn't work out in Periphery or anything like that



Hey, I want this to work as I love both Chris and Monuments, but distance can be a bitch. Not everyone is Nolly. Chris is on tour with Ever Forthright in August in Canada. I'm not coming from a negative place. I'm coming from a place of wanting to see Monuments release more music in the near future. And having a vocalist who can pull off old and new songs live when they tour. So I hope it works, but...


----------



## anomynous

Guess that means Chris isn't in HAARP


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

gordonbombay said:


> Why does any band bring him on? He can actually sing and has a commanding stage presence. Other than that who am I to say why they brought him in. My speculation is based on the track record of bands that Chris is in. Good vocalists are hard to come by, so a lot of bands are willing to sacrifice for them.



Airfare is a small sacrifice to make for bringing in a well-known, talented vocalist such as Chris 

After all, it's not like the band made a split-second, rash decision to bring him on without thinking of the distance or working out some sort of plan to make it work out before making it official.


----------



## gordonbombay

Dan said:


> Can i just ask what you think they are sacrificing having him in the band? Can you give me an actual valid factual reason why they should not have him in the group? Aside from the fact that he currently lives in the US, which has little weight in terms of argument because scores of musicians work with other bands overseas all the time.
> 
> In terms of this "track record" you speak of, i think you are listening too much to people on the internet and not taking from personal and professional experiences. . Have you ever had musical or personal dealings with anyone involved in this group?
> 
> Don't smack talk if you haven't got the facts to back it up



If your vocalist has obligations in other bands, then what are you left to do while they are away? You can work on new music, but you aren't exactly making money doing that. We all know bands need a good deal of money to survive if you are touring and traveling etc. I'm not talking smack. Just voicing my opinion as are you. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## anomynous

If there's videos all over the web, where are they?


----------



## MetalBuddah

gordonbombay said:


> Hey, I want this to work as I love both Chris and Monuments, but distance can be a bitch. Not everyone is Nolly. Chris is on tour with Ever Forthright in August in Canada. I'm not coming from a negative place. I'm coming from a place of wanting to see Monuments release more music in the near future. And having a vocalist who can pull off old and new songs live when they tour. So I hope it works, but...



But why can't Chris be "Nolly"? Chris is an extremely talented vocalist and I am sure that he will be making some incredible music with Monuments. Monuments is doing quite a lot of shows until August anyway so it is practically perfect timing. You doubting him right off the bat is basically you being a fair-weather fan. I bet that if you don't like how Monuments turns out with Chris at the helm, you will just flake away and blame everything that happens to Monuments on Chris. 

Also, who said Chris is not capable of pulling off the Monuments material? Chris has been a part several live bands. All of which have pretty distinct vocal styles. I am sure that Chris, being a pretty good musician, will be able to adapt to the old material just fine. He also has a better range than Matt in both screams and cleans. If I remember correctly...Matt wasn't all that great of a vocalist 



gordonbombay said:


> If your vocalist has obligations in other bands, .then what are you left to do while they are away? .You can work on new music, but you aren't exactly making money doing that. .We all know bands need a good deal of money to survive if you are touring and traveling etc. .I'm not talking smack. .Just voicing my opinion as are you. .Nothing wrong with that.



Most bands take time off to write/record and rehearse and not play shows. With the internet, distance really isn't that big of an issue. Chris isn't the only vocalist juggling around more than one project....Just look at Dan Tompkins, Anup Sastry, Travis Montgomery, etc. 



anomynous said:


> Guess that means Chris isn't in HAARP



Chris was never a permanent member to begin with. Nick and Chris joined to fulfill tour requirements that HAARP had before 3/4 of the band left


----------



## anomynous

MetalBuddah said:


> Chris was never a permanent member to begin with. Nick and Chris joined to fulfill tour requirements that HAARP had before 3/4 of the band left


Everybody knows that, just some people were hoping it would be more permanent.


----------



## MetalBuddah

anomynous said:


> Everybody knows that, just some people were hoping it would be more permanent.



Then why did you make the previous statement? 




ALSO! Oh. My. God. 

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/hvideo-ak-ash3/v/1054028_10152978879105721_2082287559_n.mp4?oh=dab9d7986fe176e0ac1d2febc66ea80e&oe=51CCE394&__gda__=1372381682_2bd38c4f8d0123367f4359f70faa2325


----------



## anomynous

Because with HAARP Machine/Al being silent, it was still possible?


----------



## gordonbombay

MetalBuddah said:


> But why can't Chris be "Nolly"? Chris is an extremely talented vocalist and I am sure that he will be making some incredible music with Monuments.



I'm not doubting Chris's vocal abilities. I never said anything about him not being able to do a great job live or in the studio. I spoke to him being a great fit musically for the band.


----------



## gordonbombay

MetalBuddah said:


> ALSO! Oh. My. God.
> 
> https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/hvideo-ak-ash3/v/1054028_10152978879105721_2082287559_n.mp4?oh=dab9d7986fe176e0ac1d2febc66ea80e&oe=51CCE394&__gda__=1372381682_2bd38c4f8d0123367f4359f70faa2325



Sounds amazing. Hopefully they can make it work.


----------



## anomynous

Dat video.






HNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGG


----------



## jjfiegel

Oh wow. He sounds great. Didn't expect him to be this good of a fit.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

gordonbombay said:


> Hey, I want this to work as I love both Chris and Monuments, but distance can be a bitch. Not everyone is Nolly. Chris is on tour with Ever Forthright in August in Canada. I'm not coming from a negative place. I'm coming from a place of wanting to see Monuments release more music in the near future. And having a vocalist who can pull off old and new songs live when they tour. So I hope it works, but...


On top of other examples mentioned Dan Tompkins makes it work with Skyharbor.



anomynous said:


> Guess that means Chris isn't in HAARP



While he's probably not a permanent member there (as much as I'd love him to be, those live videos were awesome) The HAARP Machine and Monuments are both UK based, maybe Ever Forthright should just relocate across the pond.


----------



## TIBrent

I dig Monuments, but I really hope this isn't the stone that finally crushes Ever Forthright. I mean in all fairness, if I wanted to hear another band that sounded like Monuments, it wouldn't be too hard to find in this day & age, but Ever Forthright...that may be a bit more difficult, especially with all the jazz influences in their compositions.


----------



## ScottyB724

I predict a US tour with TesseracT in the near future. This makes me happy in pants.


----------



## anomynous

ScottyB724 said:


> I predict a US tour with TesseracT in the near future. This makes me happy in pants.


Tessersax live.




I wonder if Monuments will be adding sax now....


----------



## DVRP

I would love a link that worked to a video lol.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

TIBrent said:


> I dig Monuments, but I really hope this isn't the stone that finally crushes Ever Forthright. I mean in all fairness, if I wanted to hear another band that sounded like Monuments, it wouldn't be too hard to find in this day & age, but Ever Forthright...that may be a bit more difficult, especially with all the jazz influences in their compositions.



I really hope he can juggle both. More Baretto = more happiness.

but if I had to choose one of them that would go on I'd go with EF.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Barretto is good. But he has been in too many bands.

Scratch that...he has been in too many EXTREMELY GIFTED or TALENTED bands.

Personally, I do NOT think he deserves that. He is not a god or something of a vocalist...

-.-'


----------



## DVRP

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Barretto is good. But he has been in too many bands.
> 
> Scratch that...he has been in too many EXTREMELY GIFTED or TALENTED bands.
> 
> Personally, I do NOT think he deserves that. He is not a god or something of a vocalist...
> 
> -.-'



He's got his musical dick in everything, so what


----------



## MetalBuddah

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Barretto is good. But he has been in too many bands.
> 
> Scratch that...he has been in too many EXTREMELY GIFTED or TALENTED bands.
> 
> Personally, I do NOT think he deserves that. He is not a god or something of a vocalist...
> 
> -.-'



Jason Richardson has done the exact same thing but you don't see anybody bitching about him jumping from band to band 

Who really gives a flying .... what/how many projects he has been in? To be fair, he's really only "been" in Periphery and Friend For a Foe. He was just a fill-in for HAARP. And he is currently a full member of Ever Forthright and now Monuments.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

I'm hoping that he is their new vocalist, and I'm also hoping (sorry y'all) for a distinct lack of sax in the new Monuments material, haha. At any rate, I get the feeling that he'd be a really good fit with Monuments, seems like an arrangement that could potentially do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## Dan

anomynous said:


> I wonder if Monuments will be adding sax now....





Anectine_Matt said:


> I'm hoping that he is their new vocalist, and I'm also hoping (sorry y'all) for a distinct lack of sax in the new Monuments material, haha.




Browne and i were chatting about this the other day, i don't think there is going to be much in the way of sax in the new material 

If i get my way though and i twist Chris' arm enough i might be able to get him to play Careless Whisper....


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Funny story - he introduced himself as dan tompkins!  

But seriously, it was a joy to hear the actual melody being sung at a Monuments show. They are a better band with him. I really liked the vocal line he wrote for The Indulger so I am looking forward to hearing what they can write together. 

I am a big Ever Forthright fan as well, so I hope he can manage the two projects, I don't see why not.


----------



## MarkPopkie

AHHHH .... balls ass cock titty-sucking ............ goddamnit afkljdhfgajkfgh~!!!! i'm going to punch an infant in its bulbous little head if I don't get to see a video... i missed all of the posts last night and now they've all been shut down... I must see/hear proof of this new lineup.


----------



## Rick

Don't forget, Mike Semesky is the new vocalist for Raunchy, I'm sure Chris with Monuments will be just fine.


----------



## DLG

Raunchy aren't really that active live. they do a couple weeks of shows a year at best.


----------



## RoRo56

MarkPopkie said:


> AHHHH .... balls ass cock titty-sucking ............ goddamnit afkljdhfgajkfgh~!!!! i'm going to punch an infant in its bulbous little head if I don't get to see a video... i missed all of the posts last night and now they've all been shut down... I must see/hear proof of this new lineup.



I can't link you from my phone but if you search for a guy called Jay Petrucci Bryant on Facebook, you'll find two clips that he put up.


----------



## anomynous

I can't see anything on his page, but.... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201086897167530


----------



## Runner




----------



## Hallic

I hope he will write his own lyrics&interpertation for gnoisis


----------



## anomynous

I'm going to go ahead and say I hope not, because we don't need a rerecording already.


----------



## kastenfrog

well basically chris baretto was announced as their new vocalist a month ago lol. 
just found this.

https://twitter.com/matt_spikeboy1/status/339721557284880384


----------



## anomynous

lol


----------



## Rick

kastenfrog said:


> well basically chris baretto was announced as their new vocalist a month ago lol.
> just found this.
> 
> https://twitter.com/matt_spikeboy1/status/339721557284880384



Damn. 

I thought he sounded pretty good.


----------



## gordonbombay

The New Monuments Vocalist Is&#8230; Chris Barretto?! - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## MetalBuddah

kastenfrog said:


> well basically chris baretto was announced as their new vocalist a month ago lol.
> just found this.
> 
> https://twitter.com/matt_spikeboy1/status/339721557284880384




  

How come this didn't practically explode onto the interwebnetz??


----------



## tbb529

MetalBuddah said:


> How come this didn't practically explode onto the interwebnetz??



cuz nobody cares about Matt Rose


----------



## MetalBuddah

tbb529 said:


> cuz nobody cares about Matt Rose



Maybe if he was a good vocalist they would


----------



## Joose

DLG said:


> Raunchy aren't really that active live. they do a couple weeks of shows a year at best.



They're trying to pull off a US tour soon though, at least.


----------



## Kroaton

So the countdown has stopped and the "massive reveal" was the freshly facelifted website.

Anticlimactic.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Kroaton said:


> So the countdown has stopped and the "massive reveal" was the freshly facelifted website.
> 
> Anticlimactic.



Actually it was the announcement of our new vocalist.

Maybe if you wait a bit there might be some more things on there for you to complain about


----------



## Kroaton

Well it's a day late then, seeing how everyone in this thread has been talking about it (and Browne letting it slip after a few shows).

And I wasn't complaining, just stating a fact.No need to be condescending.

Love what you guys do, else I wouldn't be here, would I?


----------



## zuzek

Good to see the main weakness of Monuments patched up, can't wait to see what you do. It's a tad derpy to have a timer counting down to announcing your new vocalist the day after you've already done a show with him, but meh. Was betting on The Indulger with vox or something similar so too bad, but I can wait a bit longer if need be ;D.


----------



## Rick

Now it's time for a US tour. Just sayin'.


----------



## anomynous

Rick said:


> Now it's time for a US tour. Just sayin'.



This.












THIS


----------



## Ralyks

anomynous said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS



I agree with this statement. Exactly how it was typed.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Kroaton said:


> Well it's a day late then, seeing how everyone in this thread has been talking about it (and Browne letting it slip after a few shows).
> 
> And I wasn't complaining, just stating a fact.No need to be condescending.
> 
> Love what you guys do, else I wouldn't be here, would I?



and there's no need to be negative. 
More stuff is coming. Making perfection takes time.


----------



## JaeSwift

Chris Baretto is the new singer. Check Monuments' FB pic; lol @ the DP pic of Sideshow Bob as well


----------



## Runner

Browne clinic vid is up!


----------



## JosephAOI

JaeSwift said:


> Chris Baretto is the new singer. Check Monuments' FB pic;









Are you sure?


----------



## anomynous

These and the Russia dates with Tesseract are the last dates in support of Gnosis. 







and with that, all hopes of a US tour are gone.


----------



## MetalBuddah




----------



## Rev2010

So I bought Gnosis last night, had gotten turned on to these guys from suggestions for 8-string bands on here. I'd given the album a listen on Spotify at work on my small crappy speakers and liked it enough to buy it. Started listening to it today on the way to work and I have to ask, does the kick drum pumping bother anyone else? The kick is so over the top that it sounds like it's side-chained. Ever kick hit it sounds like the rest of the instruments "duck". I got halfway through track 3 and had to stop it became too annoying to deal with. 

Not trying to be a negative douchebag, I do like the album, I mean I did buy it, and think it's solid work... sadly for me the mix just ruins the whole thing.  I guess I didn't notice it at work with the small speakers and much lower volume. Am I alone here? And sorry if this upsets anyone that might really like that sound, it's my only critique.


Rev.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Rev, I totally agree with you. I love the album to pieces and listened to it avidly for a month or two. However, I just started listening to it again and now I just cannot get over how badly the kick drum is mixed. It pumps WAY too much and now makes me almost uncomfortable listening to it. Which is shame because I love the album


----------



## goherpsNderp

Rev2010 said:


> So I bought Gnosis last night, had gotten turned on to these guys from suggestions for 8-string bands on here. I'd given the album a listen on Spotify at work on my small crappy speakers and liked it enough to buy it. Started listening to it today on the way to work and I have to ask, does the kick drum pumping bother anyone else? The kick is so over the top that it sounds like it's side-chained. Ever kick hit it sounds like the rest of the instruments "duck". I got halfway through track 3 and had to stop it became too annoying to deal with.
> 
> Not trying to be a negative douchebag, I do like the album, I mean I did buy it, and think it's solid work... sadly for me the mix just ruins the whole thing.  I guess I didn't notice it at work with the small speakers and much lower volume. Am I alone here? And sorry if this upsets anyone that might really like that sound, it's my only critique.



i know what you mean, and i don't know what the proper terminology is. all i know is that with a lot of music i listen to, the 'bass drops' don't audibly make any sound, but i notice that all the rest of the music takes a sharp and brief nosedive in volume. a lot of kick drums also do this depending on the band/album. Gnosis is unfortunately one of them. the only thing i can assume is going on is that, just like the bass drop sounds, they were added in under the assumption that most of the listeners are going to have quality speakers they're pushing the music through, and will be able to use the low frquencies? whereas my toyota yaris default speakers aren't capable of recognizing sounds that low, so instead just produces no sound at all when those occur.

does that make sense?


----------



## Rev2010

goherpsNderp said:


> the only thing i can assume is going on is that, just like the bass drop sounds, they were added in under the assumption that most of the listeners are going to have quality speakers they're pushing the music through, and will be able to use the low frquencies?



Not that at all. I have high quality studio monitors at home and high quality earphones that are plenty capable or reproducing the low end. This issue here is in the mixing/mastering realm. I'm taking a wild guess here, but if there isn't any side-chaining going on, which is usually a dance music thing, then I'd guess the kick was too loud and prominent in the mixing stage and caused the pumping once pushed hard into the brickwall limiter. If that's what occurred the pumping could've been minimized with a slower release time but it would lose punchiness. I dunno, it is unfortunate though.


Rev.


----------



## goherpsNderp

so is that the terminology i should use? im really slow when it comes to the technical stuff, despite taking a few audio classes in college. 

what is side chaining?


----------



## Rev2010

goherpsNderp said:


> so is that the terminology i should use? im really slow when it comes to the technical stuff, despite taking a few audio classes in college.
> 
> what is side chaining?



Well, you can simply calling it pumping since we don't know exactly what the cause was - could've been a few different things (over pushing the brickwall limiter for example). Side-chaining is when the volume of one part controls the volumes of other parts through sidechain compression. It's most commonly done in electronic/dance music like house, techno, IDM, etc. For example you take the output of a kick drum part and sidechain it into the compressor for the bass guitar. Every time the kick hits it lowers the volume of the bass guitar to make room for the kick to stand out more or create a rhythmic effect between the two. You can also chain the output to other parts so even the guitars lower so the kick can really smack through. Here's an article I quickly Googled that can likely explain it better than I:

What is side chain compression | SOUNDZONE.INFO


Rev.


----------



## TDR

Yeah, Gnosis gave me headaches on my first listen. Most of my listening is done in the car during travel for work so I just had to cut the old bass down to make it tolerable so that I could actually enjoy the album.

Hopefully any future releases are not so brain crushing on the mix side. In saying that though, I have the Monuments EP from about a year or two before the release of Gnosis (EP... aka a burnt CD with handwritten number on it inside a b/w paper sleeve that got shipped to me from the UK O_O lol) and the mixes on that sound a whole lot less invasive than the full length release so I don't know what happened during that time?


----------



## in-pursuit

I ....ing love the mix on Gnosis, kick drum included. it's like a sledgehammer to my ears hahaha! I can see why some people don't like though, to each their own etc.


----------



## as_i_am




----------



## DVRP

Chris is sounding immense! 

Here's my audition I sent to the band :3


----------



## Eclipse

Runner said:


> Browne clinic vid is up!










I wanted to see him play his RG2228a!


----------



## hypotc

I'm in love with The Indulger. Can't wait to hear it with vocals!


----------



## Kroaton

hypotc said:


> I'm in love with The Indulger. Can't wait to hear it with vocals!



They played it live with vocals. @34:54


----------



## Joose

Chris sounds great.


----------



## John_Strychnine




----------



## anomynous

I assume rerecorded version with Chris?


----------



## John_Strychnine

anomynous said:


> I assume rerecorded version with Chris?



Actually not that.


----------



## anomynous

Interesting then.


----------



## Runner

Instrumental version?


----------



## DVRP

Music video Duh


----------



## Dayviewer

^ Yeah Duh but for what version?


----------



## DVRP

Dayviewer said:


> ^ Yeah Duh but for what version?



My guess is the BBC thing they did perhaps. Might be live! Since he can actually pull it off in a performance

I know this probably isn't it, would be cool doe


----------



## John_Strychnine

MONUMENTS - Empty Vessels Make The Most Noise (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube

BBC stuff coming soon!


----------



## DVRP

John_Strychnine said:


> MONUMENTS - Empty Vessels Make The Most Noise (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> BBC stuff coming soon!



Love it man, is that live audio from the whole damn band! Because it sounds TIGHT.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

John_Strychnine said:


> MONUMENTS - Empty Vessels Make The Most Noise (OFFICIAL LIVE VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> BBC stuff coming soon!



Just enough afro


----------



## isispelican

there are some insane riffs in this!


----------



## Kroaton

That's Higgs Boson, right?


----------



## goose69

i still love this version 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNoQCSe4e30


----------



## isispelican

stoned fun!


----------



## anomynous

"Tonight, we're doing something special...
Denial ft. Dan Tompkins"


----------



## anomynous

aaaaaaaaaaand here's video:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=595060227203288


----------



## bhakan

This needs to be the permanent lineup (obviously it won't be ). Monuments needs two vocalist IMO.


----------



## DVRP

Oh god that was sick. Anyone else thinking Dan should guest on the new album?


----------



## as_i_am

Love the stage diving!


----------



## turenkodenis

Saw this performance in Moscow.
Monuments broke the audience into pieces. 
But the culmination of course Den.

Fantastic show!!!!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574628006114


this video pretty much states they're rerecording Blue Sky Thinking with Chris


----------



## DVRP

So did anyone else catch the BBC broadcast too? I mean where's all the Eb Barretto? 

In all seriousness though, Chris sounded beyond good on the tracks. I hope they re record his vocals over Gnosis. I'd buy it


----------



## JEngelking

anomynous said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574628006114
> 
> 
> this video pretty much states they're rerecording Blue Sky Thinking with Chris



Most good.  Blue Sky Thinking's definitely one of my personal favorites on Gnosis.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, Monuments in session, Monuments in session for Daniel P Carter

Apparently its only up for 4 weeks, but after listening to this I would love them to re-record Gnosis with Chris!


----------



## Rev2010

IAMLORDVADER said:


> but after listening to this I would love them to re-record Gnosis with Chris!



I'd love for them to re-record the album and ease back on the damn kick drum and give some bass back to the guitars. Literally, Gnosis is bassier with my bass boost turned off then any other albums I listen to with the bass boost on. As I result I can never go more than 3 songs before I switch to something else, and I really do like their material... I mean I _did_ buy the album.


Rev.


----------



## anomynous

I hope they release the Male Vaida recordings as a live ep like Baroness did


----------



## Genome

Rev2010 said:


> I'd love for them to re-record the album and ease back on the damn kick drum and give some bass back to the guitars. Literally, Gnosis is bassier with my bass boost turned off then any other albums I listen to with the bass boost on. As I result I can never go more than 3 songs before I switch to something else, and I really do like their material... I mean I _did_ buy the album.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Agreed... the kick drum is ridiculous!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

IAMLORDVADER said:


> BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, Monuments in session, Monuments in session for Daniel P Carter
> 
> Apparently its only up for 4 weeks, but after listening to this I would love them to re-record Gnosis with Chris!



....ing amazing. Chris is spot on, and just generally sounds like a huge improvement.


----------



## Kroaton

Chris is a perfect fit though it's gonna take a while to get used to hearing The Indulger with vocals.


----------



## JosephAOI

Not gonna lie here, Chris is one of my favorite vocalists, I love the shit he does in every project he's in, including Monuments, but I feel like Matt was a better fit for the band. His screams had much more intensity to them. Just comparing screams from this version of 97% Static with the album version, I think Matt's performance is the far better. They're both on the same level of singing in the studio, obviously Chris is a much more skilled live performer.

Also, lol at:

The Oppressor
The Indulger
The Creator

Monuments wins for first band to have 3 different released names of the same song


----------



## DVRP

JosephAOI said:


> Not gonna lie here, Chris is one of my favorite vocalists, I love the shit he does in every project he's in, including Monuments, but I feel like Matt was a better fit for the band. His screams had much more intensity to them. Just comparing screams from this version of 97% Static with the album version, I think Matt's performance is the far better. They're both on the same level of singing in the studio, obviously Chris is a much more skilled live performer.
> 
> Also, lol at:
> 
> The Oppressor
> The Indulger
> The Creator
> 
> Monuments wins for first band to have 3 different released names of the same song




I would have to disagree about the screams. Matt was relying on (at least to my ears) the production on the vocals to make them have the intensity they did. imo all the saturation should come from the source ie his voice.


----------



## anomynous

JosephAOI said:


> Not gonna lie here, Chris is one of my favorite vocalists, I love the shit he does in every project he's in, including Monuments, but I feel like Matt was a better fit for the band. His screams had much more intensity to them. Just comparing screams from this version of 97% Static with the album version, I think Matt's performance is the far better. They're both on the same level of singing in the studio, obviously Chris is a much more skilled live performer.
> 
> Also, lol at:
> 
> The Oppressor
> The Indulger
> The Creator
> 
> Monuments wins for first band to have 3 different released names of the same song



I wouldn't be surprised if Higgs Boson is somehow this song too


----------



## isispelican

pretty cool


----------



## Kroaton

Does anybody know where I could find a high quality copy of the Euroblast Jingle that Browne wrote?

Shy of ripping it off of youtube I haven't found a way to get a hold of it, and it's a lot of fun to go for a jog while being hopped up on Monuments.


----------



## JosephAOI

I searched everywhere man, youtube rip is the best option, unfortunately.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Browne's got a new pedal out, Looks like it has a some cool features 












Pandemonium John Browne Signature Overdrive & Boost / Reaper Pedals


----------



## DVRP

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Browne's got a new pedal out, Looks like it has a some cool features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandemonium John Browne Signature Overdrive & Boost / Reaper Pedals



SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## raze8000

seeing them in two weeks. Monuments are headlining my college fest. 

i am so pumped to meet john !!!   
and as one of the organisers, i get to hang around them all weekend


----------



## John_Strychnine

Here's a demo of the pedal!


----------



## Alice AKW

John_Strychnine said:


> Here's a demo of the pedal!




John, dude, what the hell are those chords in the chorus? They sound killer but I've never figured them out xD

Pedal sounds amazing, gave that bass a fair bit of growl too, which I like.


----------



## Dalcan

John_Strychnine said:


> Here's a demo of the pedal!




Sounds so good!!


----------



## Kroaton

Could anyone on here send me a copy of "The Indulger" from the audition pack?

The vocalist in my band wants to lay some pipe over it, and I see the boys have taken the .rar off of their site.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## DLG

those guitars sound pretty great. like actual guitars!


----------



## Rev2010

DLG said:


> like actual guitars!



 Heh, I hear you there. I'll admit I purchased Gnosis and stopped listening to it simply because of the recording. I like the material, but I couldn't get over the kick drum/side chain compression and the guitar sound. I still listen to one or two songs before having to give up. But it's funny you mentioned the guitar sound because every time I listen songs off Gnosis I keep hearing the guitars as Geese being choked. Honk honk honk honk... honk honk...

No disrepect intended toward the band, they're clearly quite talented individuals.  It's merely the recording I take issue with.


Rev.


----------



## Kroaton

Browne just posted quite a bit of new material up on the band's youtube channel.


----------



## Zalbu

That tone makes my ding-dong hard, hope they won't change it up too much.


----------



## Watty

A) It better have "The Indulger" on it.
B) It better be out SOON.


----------



## anomynous

So I guess John's doing all guitar and bass again?


----------



## Kroaton

I don't think it's John in the bass clips, as the belly configuration is different.


----------



## gordonbombay

I might be alone in this, but only one or two of the riffs in that video gave me that ultra hyped energy feeling that the first album did so well. It seems like a more restrained sound. The last riff on the teaser was super hype. Hoping for that energy. The drum video seemed like it had that feel. Still hyped for the album as a whole. Excited to see what Chris brings vocally.


----------



## Triple7

Kroaton said:


> I don't think it's John in the bass clips, as the belly configuration is different.



It's definitely John in the bass clips. Check the bracelet. 

These riffs sound ridiculous. I can't wait to here this album.


----------



## DVRP

Chris sounds amazing on the BBC recordings, I can only imagine how he's going to sound on this new stuff in the studio. I'm beyond stoked for this release. I really hope it gets them touring in NA. We need a Vancouver show


----------



## spawnofthesith

DVRP said:


> Chris sounds amazing on the BBC recordings, I can only imagine how he's going to sound on this new stuff in the studio. I'm beyond stoked for this release. I really hope it gets them touring in NA. We need a Vancouver show



Pretty much. Chris >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> that other dude. To be completely honest I never liked their previous vocalist  I listen to Gnosis far less often than I'd like to because of him


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA

anomynous said:


> So I guess John's doing all guitar and bass again?



Browne was asked this on fb and he said that he is laying down all the percussive bass parts and swanny is going in next week to do the bassy bass parts. Makes sense since Browne's guitar technique is not easily replicated so the tech bass parts would be tighter in the mix with him doing them. I just hope they lower the compression in the kick drum a hair.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm actually quite nervous about Chris' vocals on this album. He's always been more of a dude I associate with more melodic stuff because of his time in Periphery, "Sentient Glow", and Friend For A Foe.

Monuments is a band I've always thought needed a vocalist like Matt was or like Neema and Greg were. Someone with more raspy, almost hardcore-style screams and ambient sounding cleans, if anyone actually gets what I'm talking about.

Fingers crossed though because Gnosis is one of my all time favorite albums and Monuments in general have been a HUGE inspiration to me musically.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Live from Euroblast,

Ironically this is probably the trickest song off of gnosis to play and move, so apologies about the staticness, but tightness is important! 

Safe


----------



## Zalbu

Oh shit, I forgot that Chris joined Monuments. Hype level is reaching critical mass!



JosephAOI said:


> I'm actually quite nervous about Chris' vocals on this album. He's always been more of a dude I associate with more melodic stuff because of his time in Periphery, "Sentient Glow", and Friend For A Foe.
> 
> Monuments is a band I've always thought needed a vocalist like Matt was or like Neema and Greg were. Someone with more raspy, almost hardcore-style screams and ambient sounding cleans, if anyone actually gets what I'm talking about.
> 
> Fingers crossed though because Gnosis is one of my all time favorite albums and Monuments in general have been a HUGE inspiration to me musically.


I think it's all going to be cool since he can write vocal parts that fits his voice better. He's slaying the harsh vocals in the vid Browne posted up there, but the cleans almost sound a bit strained and too low. Could of course sound like that since it's the last song they played.


----------



## Zalbu

Big. Dick. Grooves.


----------



## turenkodenis

great LACS!!!
great song!!!
great right hand technique!!!


----------



## Zalbu

Seriously, I can barely tell what his right hand is doing at 1:51.


----------



## Tommy

Bad ass song. Not too sure what I think about that LACS though.


----------



## anomynous

So the song has had another name change......barely, but still. The Opressor -> The Indulger -> The Creator -> I The Creator




I just want the new album


----------



## Taylord

I've watched that video too many times already haha. So good. Really excited for the new album.


----------



## Joose

Zalbu said:


> Big. Dick. Grooves.




Love it.


----------



## John_Strychnine

anomynous said:


> So the song has had another name change......barely, but still. The Opressor -> The Indulger -> The Creator -> I The Creator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the new album



f..kin singers!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Jesus. Fraking. Christ.

Is anyone else seeing/hearing what I am at :25? Did he just ....ing down pick triplets that fast? Seriously impressive shit, I absolutely love this song can't wait to hear it with Chris over the track.


----------



## DVRP

Jonathan20022 said:


> Jesus. Fraking. Christ.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing/hearing what I am at :25? Did he just ....ing down pick triplets that fast? Seriously impressive shit, I absolutely love this song can't wait to hear it with Chris over the track.


----------



## isispelican

Browne said there are more tracks, if they upoad Higgs Boson Im not sure that i'll be able to handle it!


----------



## Samark

That is one of the best performances I have ever seen. Wow.


----------



## wannabguitarist

DVRP said:


>




I'm getting a little bit of a Michael Jackson vibe during the intro. Awesome


----------



## Dayviewer

Found this gem again


----------



## Taylord

Here is a short video of Browne jamming at NAMM. 

NAMM 2014: John Browne of Monuments checking out Randall Amplifiers - YouTube


----------



## Cyn__Theia

I was just recently introduced to Monuments within the last 3 weeks via John Browne's EMGtv "I, the Creator" playthrough and had to immediately look into their previous material. I didn't really care too much for the vocalist that left the band and this thread is my first time hearing Chris over the track, but I am really digging his style.

I've watched the above performance video nearly at least once a day since I discovered it. I don't just listen to it and watch it for the sake of enjoying music; I listen to it and watch it for the sake of enjoying existence. Song. Rips.


----------



## isispelican

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_lPLNcb4dE&list=UUuokdzT3JWGwFT9LdRLYwhw


----------



## chewpac

i mean, i kinda wanna hear a good version of blue sky thinking with chris. by far my favorite track from gnosis, and based on snippets i've seen, i think it would be sick.


----------



## anomynous

Wasn't Blue Sky the song they rerecorded? They uploaded a video of them doing that.


EDIT: Yup https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151574628006114


----------



## Joose

Blue Sky Thinking was my favorite off Gnosis, for sure. Loved the vocals too, but I'm sure Chris' will be even better.


----------



## Dana

edit ; i may be confused here


----------



## anomynous

The original is better?






Considering that's the only thing out......


----------



## Dana

yup.


----------



## Zalbu

Why? Because Chris is one of the best vocalists in the dj0nt scene and because they want his vocals on the old tracks, probably.


----------



## Alice AKW

How has no one posted this here yet?


----------



## Zalbu

Kane_Wolf said:


> How has no one posted this here yet?






isispelican said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_lPLNcb4dE&list=UUuokdzT3JWGwFT9LdRLYwhw



^


----------



## AryaBara

Dat downstroke.


----------



## Hallic

thought this one wasnt posted yet.

Also, there are people requesting for instrumental version of the cd(s). And getting a lot of flame for it. In all seriously i can get why people would want an instrumental version of the cd(s). The instruments are more technical on a rhythmic level than most other metal bands, so just for the sake of being a bit less distracted by the vocals or even for academic purposes, a instrumental cd would be quite welcome. Im writing this with no intend to disrespect the vocals, i think those are a nice fit. (though i still hope he might apply a bit more staccato here and there)


----------



## John_Strychnine

Browne on Music Glue 

Trying to get some revenue together to work on my new teaching website that I'm trying to build. I've written this song to sell for the price of £1 to try and raise some funds to make the website work! if you like what you hear please help a brother out!

The track is all on 6 string tuned to DADGAD! You can listen in mono on the link at the top!

Thanks
Browne


----------



## RoRo56

There are 3 tracks in the shop there, MP3, WAV and a 3rd one. The 3rd one is more expensive, what's the difference?


----------



## Sebski

Big fan of your writing style Browne. Bit tight on the dollar on the right now but I've just bought the track. Quality riffs and lush chords. It's kinda like what Architects wish they could write. Best of luck mate.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Did a play through of the song!


----------



## BangandBreach

John_Strychnine said:


> Did a play through of the song!




That sounds awesome.


----------



## John_Strychnine




----------



## anomynous

New album now plz


----------



## mphsc

Hallic said:


> Also, there are people requesting for instrumental version of the cd(s). And getting a lot of flame for it. In all seriously i can get why people would want an instrumental version of the cd(s). The instruments are more technical on a rhythmic level than most other metal bands, so just for the sake of being a bit less distracted by the vocals or even for academic purposes, a instrumental cd would be quite welcome.



Love to hear an instrumental version of John's work. The vocals on the last album ruined it for me, all of it.


----------



## Joose

I'm so ready for new album. It's one of the few that I'm just REALLY excited for.


----------



## isispelican

RIFFFFFSSS!


----------



## anomynous

Hello everyone, we're delighted to announce our second album, titled 'The Amanuensis' will be released on June 23rd in UK/Europe/Aus/NZ and July 8th in North America via Century Media Records. 
Thanks to everyone involved in the process of making this album, anyone who's bought a shirt, whoever came to a show and also everyone hassling us like mad for the next release, you drive us, thank you. 

All the information on the album can be read below, a new track will obviously be on it's way in the not too distant future! Big shout outs to Romesh Dodangoda and Eyal Levi for their work on the music, Fall McKenzie and Kris Davidson for making us look total big dick with the artwork. Special thanks to Will & Innogen Killick-Steele for making this album possible. 

- Browne, Olly, Mike, Swan & Chris. 

&#8220;The Amanuensis&#8221;, MONUMENTS&#8217; sophomore album and follow up to 2012&#8217;s critically acclaimed &#8220;Gnosis&#8221; is scheduled for a release on the following dates:

UK / Europe / Australia / NZ: June 23rd, 2014

USA / Canada: July 8th, 2014

&#8220;The Amanuensis&#8221;, at least the title, was inspired by author David Mitchell&#8217;s novel, &#8220;Cloud Atlas&#8221;. The complex story lines are the perfect analog for MONUMENTS. Musically, the group weave in and out of themes, motifs, and professor-like note calculations with graceful ease. But lyrically &#8220;The Amanuensis&#8221; comes from a very different place. &#8220;The album is about the Samsara cycle,&#8221; reveals Browne (guitar). &#8220;The cyclical existence of life that we are all bound to.&#8221;

The story of &#8220;The Amanuensis&#8221; is divided in 11 chapters whose titles read as follows:

1. I, The Creator
2. Origin Of Escape
3. Atlas
4. Horcrux
5. Garden Of Sankhara
6. The Alchemist
7. Quasimodo
8. Saga City
9. Jinn
10. I, The Destroyer
11. Samsara


----------



## Dayviewer

Can't wait for this!


----------



## gorthul

Really looking forward to this. One of my most anticipated albums this year.
And again, the artwork is killer!


----------



## JosephAOI

So ridiculously stoked for this!! When are pre-orders gonna be up, Browne?


----------



## Mwoit

Cool.

Any idea who is mixing and mastering it? I hope there are no mega-boom Gnosis kicks going on here.


----------



## crg123

So pumped. Love the album art too.


----------



## as_i_am

First song released:


----------



## Hallic

Dat production. ^^
its like there are 2 chrises


----------



## DLG

definitely singing is way better this time around. 

reminds me of early Mnemic quite a bit in style


----------



## bhakan

This is sick. I really haven't been into Monuments since Neema and Greg left, but Barretto sounds awesome on this. I'm excited for this album.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Oh, man. The vocals on this official track sound so much better than the track we were teased with a couple months back. 

I can't wait for this release.


----------



## anomynous

Matt Rose who?


----------



## crg123

yessssssss..... Goodddd..... GOOOODDDD...


----------



## goherpsNderp

vocals are good but as usual, he's way too loud. it can't be coincidence that he seems to always be mixed in to drown out the music...


----------



## isispelican

Vox sound great! The whole mix has a more natural feel to it which is nice, the guitars sound kind of weak on this song though. Cant wait to hear the rest!


----------



## Jonathan20022

goherpsNderp said:


> vocals are good but as usual, he's way too loud. it can't be coincidence that he seems to always be mixed in to drown out the music...



It's most noticeable in the second "This is the end" Chorus, the volume is audibly louder than the screamed section prior.

Don't know how I feel about it yet, but that's what happens when you acclimate to a track and then something big like vocals is added to it. It's definitely good, I'm sure I'll like it more with time.


----------



## goherpsNderp

yeah im not too concerned with how the tracks themselves are going to turn out artistically, but as a guitar player and Browne fan, it's never not disappointing when vocals diminish my ability to hear the guitars in a mix. (and i'd extend that same rule to overly-loud drums as well with some bands)


----------



## Joose

I could almost swear Clint Lowery played on this track haha. Massive compliment though, I fvcking love this shit!


----------



## Matyrker

Soooo good. Love these boys.


----------



## Mexi

turn down chris 15-20% and turn up browne by an equal amount and mix would be perfect imo

awesome song either way. can't wait!


----------



## gordonbombay

This band is now the Djent Sevendust with hints of Michael Jackson. And I love it.


----------



## Zalbu

Sounds ridiculous, as always. It feels like the guitar tone lacks attack and definition though, but that might be because of YouTube quality.


----------



## TheFerryMan

gordonbombay said:


> This band is now the Djent Sevendust with hints of Michael Jackson. And I love it.



i thought i was the only one who thought that!


----------



## Joose

TheFerryMan said:


> i thought i was the only one who thought that!



Nope. There's definitely a Sevendust sound going on through a lot of the song. That's why I said I could almost swear Clint Lowery played on it. 

It's so awesome!


----------



## hypotc

Not a big fan of the mix, guess I've been spoiled by The Joy of Motion. 

Anyways, I think the song is great, can't wait to hear the rest!


----------



## Chuck

Yeah I didn't notice a 7D thing going on until I heard this with Chris on top, but it's pretty obvious now. The production sounds quite nice, though the mix is quite cluttered, even if everything is audible.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I dig the music, but I haven't been able to judge the production since I've been rocking only my laptop speakers the last few days


----------



## Joose

^And it's all dumbed down by YouTube. Sounded pretty good in my car, but on my Bose earbuds... the YouTube quality killer was really annoying.


----------



## RoRo56

https://twitter.com/thisismonuments/status/465961089503461377

"USA/CANADA - July-August 2014: our first tour confirmed!

See you soon people!"


----------



## Joose

Apparently "Atlas" was played on a BBC radio show earlier. I'd sure like to hear that one!


----------



## Dayviewer

BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, HIM's Ville Valo
51:12 and on, you're welcome 
Love the harmonies in this one


----------



## Joose

Dayviewer said:


> BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, HIM's Ville Valo
> 51:12 and on, you're welcome
> Love the harmonies in this one





Your moves, Periphery and TesseracT.


----------



## Dayviewer

Yea I heard a lot of ''your move'' and ''shot fired'' comments on this, but in my opinion I don't think you can really compare them much, they all went their own way and just doing a bloody good job with it.
In my opinion we shouldn't make a competition from it, just enjoy the hell out of it


----------



## Joose

Dayviewer said:


> Yea I heard a lot of ''your move'' and ''shot fired'' comments on this, but in my opinion I don't think you can really compare them much, they all went their own way and just doing a bloody good job with it.
> In my opinion we shouldn't make a competition from it, just enjoy the hell out of it



Well I'd hope nobody actually thinks it's a competition. 

I only said that because they're the only 3 "djenty" bands that stand out to me and they're all just so great.


----------



## Dayviewer

Ah good good! 

Yea to me they are the stand outs as well, would love to see a tour with them all together some time


----------



## gorthul

Dayviewer said:


> Ah good good!
> 
> Yea to me they are the stand outs as well, would love to see a tour with them all together some time



Some kind of "Djent-Big 4" Tour would be really cool. Featuring Periphery, Tesseract, Monuments and Vildhjarta. Would love to see that happen,ha.


----------



## Joose

That BBC 1 recording of "Atlas" is on YouTube, for now.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

gorthul said:


> Some kind of "Djent-Big 4" Tour would be really cool. Featuring Periphery, Tesseract, Monuments and *Animals as Leaders*. Would love to see that happen,ha.



Fixed that for ya...

I'd go to see that show.


----------



## Alice AKW

^Didn't something similar to that happen a long while back? The Leage Of Extraordinary Djentlemen tour?


----------



## Rick

Monuments isn't "djent," everyone knows you can't "djent" with EMGs...


----------



## Joose

Rick said:


> Monuments isn't "djent," everyone knows you can't "djent" with EMGs...


----------



## Dayviewer

Kane_Wolf said:


> ^Didn't something similar to that happen a long while back? The Leage Of Extraordinary Djentlemen tour?


Yea now you say so, that was it actually, in the UK part of the tour to be correct 
The other dates in Europe had Safety Fire instead of Tesseract.


----------



## Dayviewer

New songs played live:


----------



## Joose

^Love 'em! Especially the 2nd one. Chris is a great live vocalist.


----------



## isispelican

Great songs! BDG!


----------



## anomynous

North American tour getting announced at 5 pm CST today


----------



## anomynous




----------



## Dayviewer

Origin of Escape is the new single, just got it off of iTunes, awesome tune 
It's the song they open the gig with in the second video I posted a few posts up.


----------



## John_Strychnine




----------



## isispelican

soooo much groove! LOVE IT!


----------



## CloudAC

I am so ....ing ready for this album I can not contain myself.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Yeah... that's very nice...



Preordered!


----------



## meaddowgli

Hey guys, apologies for being a noob-esque poster.

Does anybody remember when Monuments was still a twinkle in our eyes around the time FELLSILENT was releasing their album? They had a MySpace with like three or four instrumental tracks while they were trying to form a full band.

Basically, I was wondering if anybody happened to still have any of these tracks? It's been probably four years since I've heard them and there's one chorus that goes around in my head over and over and I'd really like to have those tracks again.

Sorry for popping up anyway and respect. If nothing else, Gnosis is a masterclass.


----------



## Zalbu

Browne, have you considered making a tab book for the new album? I'd be all over that.


----------



## chewpac

these two tracks are so good! can't wait for the full record. well done.


----------



## JosephAOI

These two songs have been on repeat so hard the past few days. So stoked for the album to come out.

Where are pre-orders at though?!


----------



## anomynous

This week supposedly. Europe & the rest of the world already has theirs.




Still not sure why there's a two week release date difference.


----------



## John_Strychnine

anomynous said:


> This week supposedly. Europe & the rest of the world already has theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure why there's a two week release date difference.



Was gonna be the same day but CM pushed it back for our European tour dates with Protest the Hero. USA was impossible to do this for.

Also those 4 instrumental tracks, if anyone has them then PLEASE send them me too, Can't find those tracks anywhere. Was planning on rerecording them one day.


----------



## Dayviewer

Yeees!


----------



## JosephAOI

Kinda disappointed with the mix on this track, honestly. It's hard to hear the guitars in the chorus (Which was my favorite riff when Browne released the guitar tracking video) because the vocals are so loud. I love the vocals but I also feel like they could have had a bit more... planning, I suppose is the word I'm thinking?

Who knows, maybe I'm just being picky. It'll probably grow on me cause Monuments is one of my favorite bands and Chris Barretto is one of my favorite singers. Maybe I'm just struggling to like the balance between them that's been struck haha


----------



## hypotc

JosephAOI said:


> Kinda disappointed with the mix on this track, honestly. It's hard to hear the guitars in the chorus (Which was my favorite riff when Browne released the guitar tracking video) because the vocals are so loud. I love the vocals but I also feel like they could have had a bit more... planning, I suppose is the word I'm thinking?
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'm just being picky. It'll probably grow on me cause Monuments is one of my favorite bands and Chris Barretto is one of my favorite singers. Maybe I'm just struggling to like the balance between them that's been struck haha




Same here, I guess I've just been spoiled by The Joy of Motion. Too much muddyness for my taste. Never the less, can't wait to check out the full album once it drops.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Love the new track. I've always been a Monuments fan, but it blows my mind how much more I like this band with Chris on vocals


----------



## anomynous

Search for "monuments"

Looks like US preorders are starting to go up


----------



## Krullnar

I'm not sure that new song holds up to anything on Gnosis.


----------



## Dayviewer

^ it's definitely different.
More of a 'contained/controlled' sound, Gnosis was more chaotic, in terms of production and instrumentation.
I think from then on it's all preference, I definitely like it!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Anyone think there is a chance of a vocal rerecording of Gnosis with Chris a la Rareform? I would listen to that all the ....ing time.... would fix my only objextions to that album


----------



## RickSchneider

I was a bit iffy on the mix for I, The Creator, but thought it was ok. I must say after listening to the recent singles - I'm really not fond of the mix at all.. Damn


----------



## JosephAOI

Same. The music is ridiculously good, easily AOTY material (Calling it btw). But the mix bothers me a bit. I'm trying to determine exactly what it is. I think it's that vocals are too loud and also guitars are maybe a bit too bassy/gain-y? Makes it hard to hear what the guitars are doing some of the time.


----------



## crg123

I heard this when they played it on the radio but I figured I'd share anyway since its an official release. I love Chris in this band.


----------



## matt397

JosephAOI said:


> Same. The music is ridiculously good, easily AOTY material (Calling it btw). But the mix bothers me a bit. I'm trying to determine exactly what it is. I think it's that vocals are too loud and also guitars are maybe a bit too bassy/gain-y? Makes it hard to hear what the guitars are doing some of the time.


Id have to agree on all points except I think it's the overuse of compression that makes the mix seem a bit off but that is honestly my one and only complaint about everying so far. I've actually had to stop my self from listening to the singles so much cause I dont want to be bored of them by the time the album drops.


----------



## chewpac

everything i've heard so far i've really liked. i'm stoked for the full record. 

the mix is far superior to gnosis, but i'll agree that it's a bit weird in spots. but i can't even listen to gnosis in my car because of the bass/kick drum, and the vocals are buried. on my phones, it not as bad, but damn.

i also wanna here a chris version of blue sky thinking. bad.


----------



## isispelican

judging from the songs released this far this is definitely going to be among my favorite albums of the year, everything is so groovy and catchy it's almost too much!


----------



## Zalbu

It sounds like the guitars have way too much gain on the new songs. The guitar tone on Gnosis is way more pronounced and snappy. The tone sounds neat in the EMG TV videos, but those are instrumental tracks so who knows how the vocals would fit.


----------



## japs5607

Amazon just delivered


----------



## MobiusR

Honestly its way better than gnosis and chris's vocals are just incredible. 

It's like MJ meets groove I swear.


----------



## Zalbu

Just bought it on iTunes, this is the first time in a long time that I've bought an album for the full price (I use Spotify) but Browne and the boys deserves it more than anybody! Really looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## RoRo56

Just bought the album on itunes, as usual it's acting the bollox and half the tracks won't download. Anyway, gonna go for a drive and jam it in the car.


----------



## Tommy Deaks

I find it unbelievable that John gets that tone out of a Pod XT. Incredible! Just spinning the album now... Grooves hard as fcuk.


----------



## Zalbu

I thought he used his Laney Ironhart? Or did he track with a real amp and reamped it with a POD XT? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtXKlURnKuE


----------



## isispelican

from Browne's facebook :
Keep getting asked this so....
The amanuensis is:
Drums are all live with no triggers.
Bass is di and Pod XT
Guitars are all pod xt boosted by ge7 and pandemonium pedal.
There is ZERO editing on guitar and bass and very minimal editing on drums.
Vocal stuff ask Eyal Levi


----------



## Big_taco

Whole album on Spotify. Going great with my noon o'clock morning coffee. Potential met on this one for sure, whole album is sounding pretty darn stellar.


----------



## RoRo56

I, the Destroyer is absolutely crushing


----------



## anomynous

Matt Rose who?


----------



## Matyrker

How is the new album treating everyone not in the US?


----------



## Eclipse

Awesome band, amazing album.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Zalbu said:


> I thought he used his Laney Ironhart? Or did he track with a real amp and reamped it with a POD XT?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtXKlURnKuE



Yeh lied right there, unfortunately people would have disliked the guitar tone before they heard it if I advertised it was a really old pod, but that pandemonium pedal brought it to life!


----------



## Tommy Deaks

John_Strychnine said:


> Yeh lied right there, unfortunately people would have disliked the guitar tone before they heard it if I advertised it was a really old pod, but that pandemonium pedal brought it to life!



 Just shows that people hear what they want to hear.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

tristanroyster said:


> Awesome band, amazing album.



This!

I, The Creator, Origin of Escape and Saga City are early favourites.


----------



## Dalcan

Just listened to the whole album. AMAZING.

Atlas is my standing favorite at the moment.


----------



## JustMac

Is I, the Creator their best song? I'm going to see them with mate in 3 weeks and I really don't like the 3 songs I've heard. But maybe they're one of those bands where you don't like them instantly. So Monuments fans, what's their definitive track?


----------



## jjfiegel

Blue Sky Thinking might be their best song. It's my favorite. 

I think Quasimodo is my favorite from the new album.


----------



## gorthul

Will pickup the new album on friday when I see them live. Really stoked to see them for the first time. 

My favorite song is Admit Defeat.
Just keep listening to them, their music isn't something you digest just after one single listen.


----------



## Zalbu

John_Strychnine said:


> Yeh lied right there, unfortunately people would have disliked the guitar tone before they heard it if I advertised it was a really old pod, but that pandemonium pedal brought it to life!


You sneaky bastard 

The tone sounds way better on the actual album than on YouTube anyways, so great work!


----------



## John_Strychnine

John Browne plays "Horcrux" for EMGtv - YouTube


----------



## JosephAOI

Tabbed the intro to Quasimodo if anyone wants it! It's in Drop G#, which I know isn't the correct tuning but it's what I play in so it works for me! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6wlc6jq2naomk2o/Quasimodo Intro.gp5


----------



## isispelican

been playing the album non stop, just cant get enough!!


----------



## chewpac

isispelican said:


> been playing the album non stop, just cant get enough!!



same here. Beast of a record.


----------



## Matyrker

Just hit the US. Proud to say I purchased it twice (as I preordered it as well.) ....ing loving too.


----------



## Rick

John_Strychnine said:


> John Browne plays "Horcrux" for EMGtv - YouTube



Goddamnit.


----------



## Dayviewer

With the whole lyrical concept seeming pretty important I was actually pretty dissapointed when I didn't find a booklet with my deluxe digipack  Anyone know where to find the lyrics?


----------



## isispelican

great energy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5e1ZP2SsLw


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Got to hang out with the dudes the past 2 days in New York, and had an awesome interview with Chris Barretto about lyrical themes, live performance, tour schedule, and playing sax on everyone's albums. I'll be posting the interview next week, but I have to say - these guys are PERFORMERS!


----------



## goherpsNderp

didn't realize it was already out. previewing it on Google Play right now!


----------



## Dimensionator

So, I covered Horcrux, if anyone's interested. A tab is in the video description.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEjChK8-xPU


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My first monuments album is this new one, and I've got to say, I like some of the older riffs better. 

Atlas kills tho. The intro to horcrux makes me really like the clean sound of active pups. Reminds me of single coil quack of a strat.


----------



## TDR

Digging the new album, gotta love the Gojira Esoteric feeling riff in Jinn at about 1:00 into the song. 

Must less head hurty than Gnosis too


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

I really wanted to like this album, but it just kind of fell flat for me. The production is very dull and closed sounding, and the feel practically never changes throughout the whole album. The first spin was almost like listening to the same song eleven times over, and even after a dozen more I can't say any of the tracks excite me. I loved Gnosis for its edginess, and this album simply doesn't compare in my opinion.

That said, the concept is very daring, and Chris's performance is top-notch. I'm glad others are enjoying the album more than I have.


----------



## crg123

Man this album is awesome. I dislike the beginning of saga city though. I live and went to school in boston and you'd always find a group of berklee kids doing stuff like that in the street or on the T haha.


----------



## lucasreis

I just listened to I, The Creator like 10 times on Youtube and I need this album asap. 

Great song... and Chris' vocals are perfect.


----------



## Erockomania

Such a killer album.


----------



## goherpsNderp

so i'm slowly adjusting to the mix and the loud vocals, but there's a LOT of (i don't know what else to call it) high pitched static in the mix that starts to bother my ears. it's that noise that occurs when the highs are turned up and there's a ton of cymbals going on.

the guitars are doing it too and after a while i have to turn the volume down, which suddenly makes it difficult to here the small nuances in the rhythm guitar work. it really makes me wonder if they *had* to do that in order to counter the loud vocals in the mix. i would have rather they just turned chris down a tad.

either way, i am liking the new material A LOT. some of the tracks get kind of samey toward the back half of the album, but overall it's really good stuff- especially the second track that i guess he used the "euroblast jingle" for. i will admit that i was worried that after the first album John might struggle to come up with newer interesting riffs, considering some of them on the first album were a bit boring and uninspired. the new stuff has a lot of energy and flows much better than expected. although i will admit that i am starting to hear a formula going on.

i give it a solid 8.5 because of the mix issues. (you have to completely blow my mind to get a 9.5 on my scale, so consider an 8.5 really awesome)


----------



## isispelican

Chris playing the vocal lines on sax, hilarious!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHeG6-pg-j8


----------



## downburst82

Anyone else on the board catch them in Vancouver? Definitely enjoyed their performance the most.

Also the new album is AWESOME!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I posted my Tech Fest interview and live review with Monuments on my blog a few days ago:

Tech Fest: Monuments Interview and Live Review - Daedric Influence

It includes important questions like "Do you even uppick bro?" And "Will we see more Metal Family Guy?"


----------



## Matyrker

I had a lesson from Browne the other day. Just amazing.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Matyrker

Sofos said:


>



So stoked for this. Going to be mental


----------



## Xiphos68

Look who I meet and whose guitar I got to play... 

I was not able to get to see them live but I wanted to stop by and say 'Hi!' Plus buy some merch.

John was an incredibly nice guy and I hope you enjoy the Coffee John! 
Thanks again and God Bless! 

His Mayones felt absolutely incredible and I would love to have one of those instruments! Solid Epic Quality instrument.


----------



## Watty

Seattle Date. Hello.


----------



## anomynous

Instagram

Hmmmmmm


----------



## isispelican

stil 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7cLXSFIqXE


----------



## Cyn__Theia




----------



## gorthul

TheMetatron said:


>




I really really like Chris as a singer, but this video showcases once again that their newest album would also work perfectly fine as an instrumental album.


----------



## Cyn__Theia

gorthul said:


> I really really like Chris as a singer, but this video showcases once again that their newest album would also work perfectly fine as an instrumental album.





I completely agree. Chris is great, but I've probably digested the material more through his playthrough videos as instrumentals as opposed to the actual tracks.


----------



## ForThisGift

The final mix on the album is very busy, and while I enjoy it, I totally get what people mean. I think Chris adds a very necessary layer (or 2 or 3) on the songs though and did a great job with lyrical themes of the album as well. 

He also kills it live and add a good amount to their performances. The other lads are usually busy killing it, after all..


----------



## jfrey

hey guys czech out my cover of Atlas!


----------



## goherpsNderp

they KILLED IT last night in Houston.

such a great show. i had no idea this was their first time touring the US.


----------



## ScottyB724

It's cool that their first time touring here is a couple different tours with different bands. I'll probably end up seeing them twice! haha


----------



## Lukifer

Saw them in Broken Arrow, Ok Friday night. Funny because it was a church and the sound guy was like uhhhh i dont know what Im doing. All in all was awesome though.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

I got a chance to interview Chris Barretto back when they played Gramercy Theater in NYC. Let me just say, Chris will tell you everything you want to hear. From the story that goes on in "The Amanuensis," to life on the road, and even some awesome Ever Forthright stuff, Chris covers all the details. Check it out, and I hope you all enjoy it!

PS - I kind of fanboy-out in this interview. What can I say, dude was just awesome to talk to!


----------



## isispelican

great interview!


----------



## Hallic

Still the groovyest Monuments


----------



## Thorerges

jfrey said:


> hey guys czech out my cover of Atlas!




Dude this is pretty sick. Nice Ran too.


----------



## Dayviewer

Hallic said:


> Still the groovyest Monuments


Hell yeh son, that version of Empty Vessels, still 
Was lucky enough to see this line-up back in '10, one of the sickest shows


----------



## bhakan

Hallic said:


> Still the groovyest Monuments


Chris has done a fantastic job and the new album is great, but I will always love this lineup most. I would kill for recorded versions of doxa, empty vessels etc with Neema and Greg.


----------



## Wildebeest

I miss Greg and Neema so much. I just listened to that set again^ and it's incredible how percussive Neema's voice is. I'm looking for recommendations, who else sounds like that? Aside from Sikth I can't think of anyone.


----------



## anomynous

FellSilent for various reasons.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I finally gave this album a spin and absolutely love it, much like everything before. Horcrux and Origin of Escape are probably my favorites myself.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Saw them last night. The drummer dicked up his hand so they had a substitute, who only had like 3 days to learn everything, resulting in a short set. But what they did play, they killed.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Thorerges

Seeing these guys soon. I have never heard of this band before but I heard they can destroy you live.


----------



## Joose

I've had The Amanuensis since it came out, but it took till yesterday for me to listen to it a 2nd time, which turned into a 3rd and 4th as well. Not sure why I wasn't all that into it upon first listen. I enjoy it just as much as Gnosis.

Top tracks for me at the moment are I, The Destroyer/Jinn/Quasimodo/Saga City/Horcrux.

The vocals are just ace.


----------



## Taylord

Supposed to see them on the 14th. They missed our date last tour due to a breakdown. Rudinger is the awesome, but I'm still bummed not to see the whole lineup. 
That new play through is awesome too!


----------



## Joose

Where the hell does one find the lyrics for this album? If they come with the iTunes purchase, then they are not available on a phone. Nor are they on the internet. I have an ear for subtle things in the music, but I don't even remotely have a good ear for lyrics.


----------



## jjfiegel

For those who have been to a show, how much are they selling the new CD for?


----------



## isispelican

Joose said:


> Where the hell does one find the lyrics for this album? If they come with the iTunes purchase, then they are not available on a phone. Nor are they on the internet. I have an ear for subtle things in the music, but I don't even remotely have a good ear for lyrics.



The have actually not been released which is quite a shame/dumb because the concept is awesome. I read that Chris plans on releasing a book with the whole story first and then the lyrics. They really should have included them with the cd though.


----------



## Joose

isispelican said:


> The have actually not been released which is quite a shame/dumb because the concept is awesome. I read that Chris plans on releasing a book with the whole story first and then the lyrics. They really should have included them with the cd though.



Well that's... interesting. And lame. Release a book, sure, it definitely sounds like a cool story (bro?), but yeah the lyrics should've been with the album.


----------



## JustMac

Joose said:


> Where the hell does one find the lyrics for this album? If they come with the iTunes purchase, then they are not available on a phone. Nor are they on the internet. I have an ear for subtle things in the music, but I don't even remotely have a good ear for lyrics.


Always wonder this about other metal fans. I usually pick up cleans/choruses but without reading them, most lyrics are just additional ...sounds to me.


----------



## JLesher6505

Seeing them December 7th with AAL  so stoked!


----------



## isispelican

streaming live now!
Live streaming concert


----------



## mikah912

isispelican said:


> streaming live now!
> Live streaming concert



MAN, that Chicago crowd is beyond lame.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

mikah912 said:


> MAN, that Chicago crowd is beyond lame.


I agree. They aren't doing jack shit.

And where's Olly? Is he not here on this tour because he couldn't get in the USA?  (He mentioned something on Facebook.)

Live streaming concert


----------



## anomynous

He's been in a bunch of the videos from this tour.


EDIT: Just saw his facebook. I wonder if his ID/passport was stolen?


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Stupid European timezone. Did anyone record it?


----------



## isispelican




----------



## JEngelking

Was at the show in Chicago last night, can confirm that the crowd was lacking in energy, at least for Monuments. I was also wondering where Olly was. Regardless of the short set, however, Monuments was awesome, along with both of the other bands.  Very happy I went. 

On a side note, Alex Rudinger's drumming is awesome, and it was cool to get to see him perform live.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## Thorerges

Went to the Monuments show tonight. I have never seen or heard of this band before, so keep that in mind. I was surprised that two of the band members actually had proper afros, you don't usually see that in a metal band. 

Frontman was legit, always getting the crowd involved and seemed like a super cool dude. Mad props to him, boundless energy. In fact, the whole band has a shit ton of energy and to see alex rudinger was a huge plus. 

However, not sure why there was only one guitar player? The guitars were literally inaudible.


----------



## aesthyrian

Yeah, does anyone know why Olly has been absent this tour?

3/5th's of Monuments is better than no Monuments, I guess.


----------



## Curt

Isn't their vocalist the old Periphery vocalist? I always thought he was pretty good. i'd love if they had a stop near me.


----------



## anomynous

aesthyrian said:


> Yeah, does anyone know why Olly has been absent this tour?
> 
> 3/5th's of Monuments is better than no Monuments, I guess.



Because he didn't have a visa for the US or something


----------



## aesthyrian

That's odd, he managed to make it over for their headlining tour with Polyphia back in September? And that tour was much smaller than this AAL, DTP tour.



Curt said:


> Isn't their vocalist the old Periphery vocalist? I always thought he was pretty good. i'd love if they had a stop near me.



Yes, as well as many, many other bands.

Shadows at Noon(Played guitar and sang backups in), Periphery, Haunted Shores, Friend for a Foe, Ever Forthright, The HAARP Machine(tour fill-in), and now Monuments. I may have missed a few haha


----------



## Thorerges

Curt said:


> Isn't their vocalist the old Periphery vocalist? I always thought he was pretty good. i'd love if they had a stop near me.



He's pretty good, does a lot of that boy band singing which I'll never like but he has a lot of energy.


----------



## Thrawn

I was at the show last night and asked Swanny, the bass player, about Olly and it turns out that he lost his passport so is currently stranded in Canada.


----------



## Thorerges

Speaking of bass players that dude had huge dreads.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Saw Monuments last night, they put on an awesome show!

Alex mentioned while he was setting up that he was filling in, and only had a limited number of songs learned, but he killed it! I've heard about Brown's right-hand downstrokes, but good god!  Chris was awesome as well, really worked the crowd, did a lot of interaction during the longer instrumental sections, was in great voice. Super professional as well: a couple times his mic went out (bad cable connection) and rather than freaking out, he kept doing his thing (even though no one could hear him!), grabbed the cable connect to hold it together, and never missed a note! I was seriously impressed at his cool.

Not sure what the difference was, but one thing I noticed live vs. recording... the tunes just _grooved_ more. I really felt an almost R&B vibe underneath the crazy-technical-prog... might have had as much to do with Chris' delivery, or maybe Alex's playing, or could have been just the songs getting to breathe out on the road. Not sure what, but I'll definitely be listening to both Gnosis and The Amanuensis with a different ear, now.

Nabbed a few (crappy iPhone) pics when I wasn't ruining my upper trapezius muscles


----------



## outlawzeng

Yes, there is definitely an R&B vibe to it. They are pretty heavily influenced by Michael Jackson, as you could tell by some of Chris' stage moves. I saw them last night in ATL and got a chance to talk to John, and he described the combination of the downpicking and chucking techniques as like, James Hetfield(for the crazy downpicking) and Michael Jackson (for the two hand muted strumming stuff). 

It's a pretty cool way to look at it, as like summoning different essences of artists to create riffs.


----------



## Timelesseer

I was standing about 5ft to your left at that show Merlin! You pretty much covered it all with your post, Monuments killed it! I expected to focus on Browne most of the show but I found myself paying the most attention to Chris. His command of the crowd was awesome, even for being a slightly smaller show. Gardens and Atlas both kicked massive amounts of ass in a live setting. Can't wait to see them again!


----------



## sakeido

Did Chris bring out the sax for one song? I can't remember the name of the actual song off the top of my head but when they were in Canada they played it... and it was killer! I was hoping they'd do an extended sax solo section but just the intro and outro bits we got were awesome.

Twice I've seen these guys now and they were great both times.. absolutely awesome band.


----------



## outlawzeng

Yeah he did use it twice. Once for a solo in between singing, and again on the intro to...I think I, The Creator. I thought that was pretty awesome too. Maybe we'll hear some sax on the next album.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

They actually said they were planning on putting some Sax on the most recent album, they just didn't have time, so yeah, chances are we can expect to hear it on the next one.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Zeno said:


> They actually said they were planning on putting some Sax on the most recent album, they just didn't have time, so yeah, chances are we can expect to hear it on the next one.



As a former sax player I wholly endorse this idea. I loved the sax on Altered State and was floored when I found out Baretto played it.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Chris is proving that sax can fit into metal fantastically! When I saw them live, his playing was flawless.

The whole band was spot on, but with only a half-hour set, I was totally craving more.


----------



## j0eyaces

I was at the Worcester show. Great set for everyone even though it was ice cold no heat in there... Holy Bass.. I don't know what Adams setup is but he smashed some patch and the bass was so full loud punchy it was unreal pounds your chest and I was behind the soundboard... Def sucked that Olly was out but shit happens they will be back.


----------



## Simic

Absolutely love this song. Glad they made a playthrough .


----------



## isispelican

Olly and Mike win the game :


----------



## Hallic

https://soundcloud.com/bearnoizestudio/sets/8dawn-derailed


----------



## Asrial

Simic said:


> Absolutely love this song. Glad they made a playthrough .




Didn't know Browne was a Mesa player; thought he went with Laney, as that was what he used for the Amanuensis-album.


----------



## Alice AKW

He didn't use a Laney on The Amanuensis though, it was all POD


----------



## Wildebeest

I've probably listened to that version of Memoirs at least 500 times in my lifetime. So many cool parts and layers to that song.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I don't know if it was just me, but the bassist's tone in that Mesa Boogie demo had absolutely no balls to it, whatsoever.


----------



## Hallic




----------



## John_Strychnine

Wasn't sure where to post this, so just posting in here. New song i posted Yesterday. Check it out, all on 6 string. Haven't written on 6 for a while so been getting more into it.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9VeW9g6-g


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Good stuff, John!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Genome

I don't know if you guys saw but Mike's leaving the band!


----------



## isispelican

Sad to see him leave, one of the grooviest in the scene!


----------



## aesthyrian

Sad to see Mike leave, his style was very natural and fitting for the material that Browne writes. I'm just glad I got my chance to see him perform with Monuments when they did their little headlining tour with Polyphia in the states. 

Excited to see who his replacement is. Anup?!


----------



## Genome

I heard on the grapevine who the replacement is, but I won't say.


----------



## Kobalt

Anup is an absolute monster, everybody knows this.

But HOLY .... am I sad to see Mike go, he was BY FAR, my favorite drummer of the last few years. I'm seriously bummed out.

Sad to see Anup leave Skyharbor too, it's like this band won't be the same now with him and Dan gone.


----------



## aesthyrian

Oh, so it is Anup? Yay! 

Seems like he should fit in personality-wise as well. I really hope this helps him achieve the level of success and recognition that he deserves. The guy is a monster drummer and he does it while wearing a hoodie! 

After Aaron went all control-freak with intervals, and then Skyharbor dumped Anup seemingly immediately afterward, who could have blamed the guy for just saying he's had enough and just quitting touring and playing in bands. I'm really glad that's not the case!

It's also probably fair to post Mike's farewell video, which explains a bit. https://www.facebook.com/thisismonuments/videos/vb.304610696113/10152908075736114/?type=2&theater
It's always sad when a musician has to limit what they love so much because of health issues/pain. Kinda surprised we don't hear more about this sort of stuff especially given the level of musicianship required these days.
https://www.facebook.com/thisismonuments/videos/vb.304610696113/10152908075736114/?type=2&theater


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Man, his drum lines are a big part of what keeps me going back to a Monuments binge. I'm in a waiting room at the dentist so I can't watch his message atm..


----------



## Hallic

If its anup, that would def be good fit!


----------



## MrYakob

Hallic said:


> If its anup, that would def be good fit!



It is, they announced it officially on the Facebook page!


----------



## Sebski

What happened to the play through of The Last Goodbye? I'm pretty sure it was on YouTube yesterday and now it's just vanished? Some incredible riffs from that.


----------



## Deception

Sebski said:


> What happened to the play through of The Last Goodbye? I'm pretty sure it was on YouTube yesterday and now it's just vanished? Some incredible riffs from that.



It says this on the video:



> *"Flux Conduct - 'The La..." This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by kuldar leement. *
> 
> Sorry about that."



No idea what that's about


----------



## Curt

Learning to play Horcrux right now. Holy hell I love this song. I'm excited for anything John releases.


----------



## Masoo2

Here's the copyright claim

https://www.facebook.com/1761373357...137335735576/1323345051014793/?type=1&theater

It's for this piece


----------



## Matyrker

I feel kinda cool that I knew about Anup joining for awhile before it was announced


----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/thisismonu...04610696113/10152947436136114/?type=1&theater


First album getting a vinyl release. Hoping for secret re-record w/ Chris, since we saw that clip of him in the studio w/ Blue Sky thinking before the Amanuensis released.


----------



## Hallic

OMG, WITH INSTRUMENTAL 

still Please also neema en greg vox please!


----------



## Masoo2

anomynous said:


> https://www.facebook.com/thisismonu...04610696113/10152947436136114/?type=1&theater
> 
> 
> First album getting a vinyl release. Hoping for secret re-record w/ Chris, since we saw that clip of him in the studio w/ Blue Sky thinking before the Amanuensis released.



Kinda hoping for a new mix too, but that isn't as needed as Chris on vocals.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Masoo2 said:


> Kinda hoping for a new mix too, but that isn't as needed as Chris on vocals.



Won't be a new mix or chris' vocals. It's been remastered to be quieter for vinyl with a less in your face kick.


----------



## anomynous

Good enough for me.


----------



## phonix

Man that's sad news, he is a killer drummer. Hope he recovers and can continue doing what he loves so much, and is so good at!


----------



## isispelican

from their facebook:

SOUNDWAVE / MONUMENTS CROWDFUNDING

Friends/Fans - True Believers!

We've been dreading this day but also knew it would come eventually so ... read on ...

We played Soundwave Festival 2015 where we had an AMAZING time but we still have not been paid in full for that performance! We've tried our best to keep contact with AJ Maddah/Soundwave Festival but now that &#8234;#&#8206;SW16&#8236; has gone down the tubes and he is not responding to any of our mails- there is no reason to think he will ever pay us. We've been juggling bills since the beginning of the year - waiting for them to pay up but we are now at a point where we have no other choice than to ask for your help.

We aren't the biggest or best band in the world - but we are a very dedicated band that has given 200% of our time and dedication to get our music out there - so for us this is a HUGE amount of money that we do not have and couldn't have come at a worse time ... for a small band like us this is like losing a million dollars ...

We are currently working on album #3, will be touring North America in March/April 2016 and will do the European festival circuit so ALL donations will go to helping us pay back our friends and family who loaned us money to get to OZ in the first place but will also help us catch up on other bills so we can concentrate on doing what we do best and delivering the best Monuments album to date.

We've set up a GoFund me page here: https://www.gofundme.com/monuments-SOS and appreciate any help that comes our way.

If you can't help out then please share this post!

Thanks for reading/supporting!

THANK YOU!
Monuments


----------



## RevelGTR

Monuments was awesome last night! They were incredibly tight, and my friend and I bumped into Browne for 2 seconds on our way back to the car which was pretty neat. Chris wasn't there, anyone know what happened? Luckily everything sounded killer instrumental, so it didn't take away from the show at all.


----------



## MrYakob

WSchaferJR said:


> Monuments was awesome last night! They were incredibly tight, and my friend and I bumped into Browne for 2 seconds on our way back to the car which was pretty neat. Chris wasn't there, anyone know what happened? Luckily everything sounded killer instrumental, so it didn't take away from the show at all.



They made a post about Chris before the tour started, but they weren't specific about why he couldn't make the tour. Maybe someone else knows something more?


----------



## aesthyrian

No Chris? Considering he and Anup are the two members that live in the U.S. that's very odd, and worries me. Hope everything's alright, and I hope Chris isn't leaving the band anytime soon.

I'm seeing them on the 6th, should be interesting with no vocals.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

Linky



> Monuments have announced that they will tour without vocalist Chris Barretto while he deals with "very serious personal issues."



Suck!!! I hope everything is OK. Their lineup is perfect now.


----------



## Ralyks

That sucks. Wonder if thats also affecting why theres been zero Ever Forthright news since whenever they dropped Riot Pt. 1


----------



## CGrant109

aesthyrian said:


> No Chris? Considering he and Anup are the two members that live in the U.S. that's very odd, and worries me. Hope everything's alright, and I hope Chris isn't leaving the band anytime soon.
> 
> I'm seeing them on the 6th, should be interesting with no vocals.



I'll be there too. Cannot wait to catch an instrumental Monuments set!


----------



## mikah912

Ralyks said:


> That sucks. Wonder if thats also affecting why theres been zero Ever Forthright news since whenever they dropped Riot Pt. 1



Nick Llerandi has dropped a few clips of new Ever Forthright material on his Instagram in the past few months. None with vocals, tho, IIRC.


----------



## MrYakob

Has there even been any confirmation that Chris is involved with the new EF? I've seen teasers from Nick but haven't heard anything about Chris. It wouldn't surprise me if he wants to focus on Monu full time


----------



## Arkeion

They cancelled the Memphis date. Hope they reschedule it on this tour.


----------



## Leberbs

What happened to Chris and Periphery? Chris and The Haarp Machine?
This dude sounded really good with both of them. Serious personal issues again?


----------



## aesthyrian

Chris and Periphery split due to working differences, and his live performances which were lacking at the time. They had their debut album done, but needed vocals recorded and Chris was taking longer than they wanted or needed(he was also recording with Casey Sabol who is notorious for well, not releasing anything in years haha), they found Spencer and he did his vocals in a matter of weeks unless I am mistaken. 

As far as Haarp, well he was just a fill in after the entire band left cause the leader is insane. I doubt Chris would want to work with a lunatic if he can avoid it, so it was just the one tour.

I think he left Friend For a Foe due to inactivity and lack of exposure/promotion. Have no clue whats up with Ever Forthright.


----------



## Zalbu

Would be a shame to see Monuments go down the same way Ever Forthright did, but you can't blame them since it's not really a lucrative business. Being a full time touring musician while barely breaking even really takes its toll.


----------



## anomynous

Monuments is way bigger than Ever Forthright ever was/is


----------



## Zalbu

Yup, and they're still barely getting any money. Just take a look at some of Brownes social media posts. Hell, you could argue that it's more unstable to be in a band like Monuments since you know that being in a band like Ever Forthright isn't going to be lucrative and you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## aesthyrian

The lack of money might have to do with the whole soundwave fiasco https://www.gofundme.com/monuments-SOS


----------



## Zalbu

aesthyrian said:


> The lack of money might have to do with the whole soundwave fiasco https://www.gofundme.com/monuments-SOS


That's only one part of it, Browne has written posts about how royally screwed he's been because of piracy and that he makes way more money working in a music store. Trust me, nobody goes into metal to make money.


----------



## aesthyrian

Not just metal, it's any art that's not exposed at a mainstream level. I mean, if he wants to work at a music store he can, but clearly that is not fulfilling, and money is not more fulfilling than writing, and sharing his music all over the world, I would assume.

They all say they make no money, and to an extent I believe it, I don't make much money either so let's all just deal with it and realize experience and memories can't be bought later on in life, but money can always be obtained. In this regard, Browne is much richer than myself or others.

I'll be sure to leave a healthy tip for them at the show, and prob not buy a shirt instead so that they can make 100% profit and still have the merch to sell. That's really all I can do, beside listening to the music with endless devotion, following the band at every step, and going to every show that comes through my area.

But hey, they can always get day jobs and just dream about touring. I'm just sick of hearing it, from every band, like it's exclusive to this generation only. Social media doesn't help either when certain musicians complain about money and then post pictures of their porsches, nice houses/apartments in high rent areas, and endless guitars and gears(shelves of pedals and effects, oh my!), and always wear such nice clothes. It's easy to be broke when you live "rich" but actually aren't. I'm not saying Browne represents this, but there are others that do and they leave a bad taste in your mouth when you continually hear it, even from legit sources such as Browne.

At least they are UK based, so most of them have publicly funded healthcare. Try that in the U.S. you will be paying monthly for a plan just to be legally covered but it will provide no care at all. It's always worse being poor and broke without even having access to health care. Maybe Chris is unfortunately having to deal with just that situation. Especially as a vocalist, your health is important while touring and performing.


----------



## John_Strychnine

You pay monthly for healthcare in the UK too, it's called national insurance and that changes depending on your income level. There is no such thing as free. 

All the gear I currently own, I only bought one item, the rest is through endorsements. Everything I bought in the past (when I was able to have a secure full time job) I've sold to pay my rent over the years. I don't even have a license to drive aged 30 as I've never been able to afford it. 

All these bands ask is that you buy their cd, the illegal downloading of albums effects everything from tour support to album budgets. It goes way deeper than what you see on te surface through social media. 



aesthyrian said:


> Not just metal, it's any art that's not exposed at a mainstream level. I mean, if he wants to work at a music store he can, but clearly that is not fulfilling, and money is not more fulfilling than writing, and sharing his music all over the world, I would assume.
> 
> They all say they make no money, and to an extent I believe it, I don't make much money either so let's all just deal with it and realize experience and memories can't be bought later on in life, but money can always be obtained. In this regard, Browne is much richer than myself or others.
> 
> I'll be sure to leave a healthy tip for them at the show, and prob not buy a shirt instead so that they can make 100% profit and still have the merch to sell. That's really all I can do, beside listening to the music with endless devotion, following the band at every step, and going to every show that comes through my area.
> 
> But hey, they can always get day jobs and just dream about touring. I'm just sick of hearing it, from every band, like it's exclusive to this generation only. Social media doesn't help either when certain musicians complain about money and then post pictures of their porsches, nice houses/apartments in high rent areas, and endless guitars and gears(shelves of pedals and effects, oh my!), and always wear such nice clothes. It's easy to be broke when you live "rich" but actually aren't. I'm not saying Browne represents this, but there are others that do and they leave a bad taste in your mouth when you continually hear it, even from legit sources such as Browne.
> 
> At least they are UK based, so most of them have publicly funded healthcare. Try that in the U.S. you will be paying monthly for a plan just to be legally covered but it will provide no care at all. It's always worse being poor and broke without even having access to health care. Maybe Chris is unfortunately having to deal with just that situation. Especially as a vocalist, your health is important while touring and performing.


----------



## Leberbs

aesthyrian said:


> *They all say they make no money, and to an extent I believe it*.



I think what most bands mean when they say this is that they don't make enough money to sustain themselves. Sure, they probably make a ton of money for one person. Everything is just stupid expensive when you compare the income to the costs of touring/living.

They're splitting this money between the band, others bands on the bill, and the crew. 5 members in the band plus 3(?) other people to run a show.
Bus and trailer rental isn't cheap.
Diesel for the bus isn't cheap. 
Everyone has to eat. PB&J gets old real quick.

Thankfully they have some endorsements.

Yes, bands make money. Just that everything is so damn expensive they can't make a decent living. That's just my thoughts on the "making no money" subject.


----------



## isispelican

new song sounds fat!


----------



## aesthyrian

Damn this tour is just bad luck..

Unfortunate news for The Contortionist show tonight. Refunds available, all tickets honored for the reschedule date. 

"We feel terrible to have to announce that we are forced to reschedule our show in Chicago tonight. Unfortunately, multiple members have come down with a bad case of food poisoning. It's obviously something that is out of our control, but something that we still want to apologize for, because we know people have spent time and money to share tonight with us. We'll be rescheduling tonight's show for MAY 2, at Subterranean in Chicago. Support acts for this date will be announced at a later date. All tickets will be honored and the show is on sale now. We hope to see you there!" - Michael Lessard/The Contortionist

Well, my night is free now I guess. Sucks too, cause I really wanted to see Entheos and Monuments, more so than The Contortionist which come through the area every other month it seems.

I find it odd that they canceled the whole show, and didn't let the other bands perform? I'm sure this has to do with promoters, bookers, etc, but it would be nice to see the rest of the bill, and get home early, instead of seeing nothing at all. I was going to leave some money for Monuments in their tip jar, and now I can't, or it is at least much harder. This does not help the other bands on the bill. :/

To be blunt, it pisses me off, hurts the other bands who did not make the decision, but did make the choice and effort to travel overseas, and even without a vocalist, continue on. Seems like a selfish decision to cancel it and not let the other working bands, well, work.

This from Monuments' facebook:

"Dominic Marchica How come you guys can't play SubT without the contortionist ?

MONUMENTS We tried."

Entheos has a similar posting. The other bands want to play, hell they may even need to play to make enough $$ to carry on. Bums me out.



John_Strychnine said:


> You pay monthly for healthcare in the UK too, it's called national insurance and that changes depending on your income level. There is no such thing as free.
> 
> All the gear I currently own, I only bought one item, the rest is through endorsements. Everything I bought in the past (when I was able to have a secure full time job) I've sold to pay my rent over the years. I don't even have a license to drive aged 30 as I've never been able to afford it.
> 
> All these bands ask is that you buy their cd, the illegal downloading of albums effects everything from tour support to album budgets. It goes way deeper than what you see on te surface through social media.



Hey, thanks for giving insight, even if my tone might have not been the best or most respectful. Apologies for that.

Question about the CD buying. Tonight, I had planned to drop some cash in the tip jar for you dudes(more than a CD would cost). Now, I do not own your album, so would me buying the CD be of more help than simply attending the show and giving you what I feel is the real value of my ticket? Honest question, I'm sure many like myself cannot afford to support every band they love 100%, so I want to make sure I support you as much as possible and I always just assumed that by directly giving you cash(even if it's just silly USD), with the expectation of nothing in return would be a greater help than buying a CD?

I mean, my simple logic is that if I buy your CD, I am giving money to the label, who then hopefully gets some of that to you guys. So I always assumed to just give you the money directly, because then you would profit more? But I can see how that can be short-sighted, as it's not just about $, but the opportunity to make more $ on bigger tours, which requires that damn first week album sales jargon we have all heard. That first week sales thing hurts sales in the long run I feel, as I know I have re-thought about buying an album because it was months after the release and I wasn't sure if it would even benefit the band at that point. 

One of you dudes seriously needs to write a book/blog on this. I just want to support these bands as much as I can, with what little I have, and it's getting way to complicated to find out how to do it best. If buying a CD is really the most important, then I will make that change, but unfortunately it will result in me seeing less shows, and buying less merch at said shows. Will the CD sales offset this?


----------



## Arkeion

Can anyone confirm what tuning this is in? I'm sitting at work and I can't jam around, but is this Browne's usual tuning? It sounds a little different to my ears, but I could be flat out wrong.



After playing with an online tuner over the vid, it actually sounds like Ab, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb. Might've just answered my own question.


----------



## Arkeion

Wrong. Just got confirmation from the man himself. Previous video is Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb.


----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/thisismonu...04610696113/10153372237641114/?type=3&theater




> Friends,
> 
> We must regrettably inform you that Baltimore will be the last show for us on tour with the contortionist, Entheos and sleepmakeswaves. We've tried everything in our power to continue to the end of the tour, but financially, we just can't make it happen.





Super disappointed, even if we already weren't getting the full thing.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Arkeion said:


> Wrong. Just got confirmation from the man himself. Previous video is Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb.



Some songs are in that Ab variation too though.


----------



## coreysMonster

A day before the show in Houston, pretty pissed to find out just now that they cancelled the show days before I bought tickets, yet were still listed on the ticket websites - which, of course, won't issue a refund if an "opening band" drops out.

Really, really uncool. I'm out 40 bucks, unless I can find somebody from Houston that wants to buy them off me in the next 24 hours.

EDIT: After further research it seems that the venue is responsible; all the other shows have been updated, and Monuments taken off the list, except for the one in Houston. Just my luck!


----------



## hardandblack

Chris is now father, thats the reason.
he has a son with a European.


----------



## hardandblack

bozothedeathmachine said:


> Linky
> 
> 
> 
> Suck!!! I hope everything is OK. Their lineup is perfect now.





Chris is now father, thats the reason.
he has a son with a European.


----------



## hardandblack

Chris is now father, thats the reason.
he has a son with a European.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea, we got it.


----------



## Arkeion

did yall know chris was a father and had a son with a european?


----------



## Random3

I thought Chris was a European and had a son with a father.


----------



## anomynous

> #lasttour #newalbum2017







Hope Chris is there/back


----------



## Spicypickles

Probably not. He is a father he has a son with a European.


----------



## CGrant109

"Is this that band whose singer is a father and has a son with a European??"


----------



## RoRo56

Not sure of the specifics, but Anup won't be playing with Monuments on the upcoming European dates. Daniel Lang from Dublin band Red Enemy is filling in for him. One of Dublin's music stores MusicMaker (that deal with Sabian endorsers) posted about it earlier on their instagram. 

Shame about Anup but Lango is a fantastic drummer and an even nicer guy. It'll be interesting to see if it's temporary or long term replacement.


----------



## anomynous

Anup left the band.


----------



## sezna

He seems to do that with lots of bands


----------



## JEngelking

Sad that Anup is leaving, hope that he's able to find a band that he's able to grow with. I haven't seen anything dispelling the rumors going around following their Facebook post with "#lasttour" on it. It also said "#newalbum2017" on it, so I find some hope in that. 

I know they've been having financial difficulties lately which is unfortunate, but I understand how big of a roadblock that is. At the very least, if it's something I'd hope they'd release music as a studio project and then lay back on the touring, but I'd hate to see them not be a band anymore.


----------



## MistaSnowman

JEngelking said:


> but I'd hate to see them not be a band anymore.


 
I hope they do find another drummer because after listening to 'The Amanuensis' yesterday (yes, I am very late to the party), I am hoping that the 2017 album will be just as addictive to listen to.


----------



## chewpac

MistaSnowman said:


> I hope they do find another drummer because after listening to 'The Amanuensis' yesterday (yes, I am very late to the party), I am hoping that the 2017 album will be just as addictive to listen to.



the amanuensis has been in regular rotation for me since it came out. it was my album of the year 2014. I make an effort to get other people into them via this record. I can't wait for something new from these guys. 

I hope the lineup changes and financial ups and downs don't impede progress too much, because they are one of the more artistic and unique groups on the scene. I will miss mike's drum work a lot, and whoever gets a permanent seat behind the kit will need to be a creative monster.


----------



## Random3

Yeah I love that album. I think the best thing is Chris' vocals so if he leaves then I will be seriously bummed unless they somehow get someone better.

I don't really like Gnosis anywhere near as much.


----------



## CGrant109

Giving Amanuensis a spin again today. By far one of my favorite albums since its' release. I don't think there's any recent bands I've listened to as much as Monuments.


----------



## isispelican

Daniel Lang killed it on drums!


----------



## isispelican

let the hype commence!


----------



## gunch

I feel John  Kind of wierd they're going for a peavey and not a recto


----------



## Albake21

isispelican said:


> let the hype commence!



Just watched this a little bit ago. Damn I'm so excited! Can't wait to see more of these.


----------



## that short guy

silverabyss said:


> I feel John  Kind of wierd they're going for a peavey and not a recto



I thought that at first until I remembered that they used a 5150 sim in the POD for the last album. But I don't see it helping their endorsement deal lol


----------



## that short guy

silverabyss said:


> I feel John  Kind of wierd they're going for a peavey and not a recto



I thought that at first until I remembered that they used a 5150 sim in the POD for the last album. But I don't see it helping their endorsement deal lol


----------



## Coryd

New track AWOL


----------



## Dayviewer

I freaking love it! Chris is on point as always, looking forward to hear the rest of it, studio updates were promising.
If there’s one nitpick though I think the drums are a tad too loud and guitars aren’t really clear enough, probably related.
Still very enjoyable track!


----------



## anomynous

Those BDGs are back


----------



## cip 123

Love the new track! Got some Old school Linkin Park Vibes in the chorus too!


----------



## Triple7

Well, I'm hyped for the album. Not that I wasn't before. Great song. I'm hoping the YouTube video is to blame for the lowish guitars. Still stoked though.


----------



## Dayviewer

Triple7 said:


> I'm hoping the YouTube video is to blame for the lowish guitars.


It's sadly isn't, same with Spotify etc.


----------



## Metropolis

Great song, I dunno if guitars were low, maybe just in the chorus and that type of strumming riffs aren't so much cutting either compared to djenting and downpicking like mofo.


----------



## lurè

I like the song but I was expecting more riffing articulation.
Guitars are a bit low in the mix.


----------



## Albake21

Ohhh oh fuck yeah that's the Monuments I've known and loved!

Also it sounds alright through my HD600s.


----------



## chewpac

I like the song . Doesn't hit the same way as "I the Creator" did last go around, though. 

Looking forward to the rest of the album and generally payched that these guys are back. 

The mix is weird, though. Drums are too loud, guitars are too indistinct. I'm hoping that once the album hits the mix will be better. I feel like I say this often with a bunch of bands I like . 

Just saw that Anup played drums for this record? Is that accurate? Major difference in feel to Mike's playing.


----------



## jsmalleus

All I could hear on the phone and when I docked it on a set of speakers this morning was drums and vocals. Hoping I can hear the guitar work on monitors and that the album mix is a bit different from this. Sounds pretty great other than that.


----------



## mikah912

Listening to it on Google Play music through studio-grade headphones right now. 

The guitars are a _little_ low in the mix, but not egregiously so. I probably wouldn't even remark on it if y'all hadn't brought it up. In fact, I A/Bed it against the last record, and this mix has more presence, clarity and punch to me. I mean, listen to this song, then listen to, say, "Origin of Escape". 

I hear a lot more guitar on the right side of the stereo spectrum, too.

Funny enough, the thing that's standing out to me is how much Chris' melodic chorus sounds like the verse to Mariah Carey's "Oh Santa".


----------



## Albake21

mikah912 said:


> Funny enough, the thing that's standing out to me is how much Chris' melodic chorus sounds like the verse to Mariah Carey's "Oh Santa".


Okay now that's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## mikah912

Albake21 said:


> Okay now that's absolutely hilarious.



Once heard, you can't UNhear it......


----------



## cip 123

No problems with the mix for me, I'm just listening on my iMac


----------



## IbanezIsLife

This is from a copy/paste, direct from Browne himself in regards to the mix. 

"FWIW guys, I just listened to the Youtube/Spotify versions of the song and they have all absolutely destroyed the mix. I actually can't believe it. Can't wait for you to experience the CD, would recommend getting the CD over any of the streaming places as the corporate fucks are gonna ruin it."


----------



## Jonathan20022

I don't understand how some of you are so picky about mixes, this sounds fine to me. And inversely I also don't understand John's statement about streaming services "destroying" their mixing job. Compression and encoding only goes so far, there's very few examples of proper uploads sounding different from the source material sans the tiny bit of compression which is virtually inaudible to most people unless they have great headsets/setups to listen through.

Unless they submitted the wrong mix to the streaming services and the final mix is different on the production CD's. I don't see how the blame falls on streaming services, I'd highly doubt as well that every individual streaming service (Spotify, Youtube, Google Play, etc) downsampled the final mix and each uploaded the files in an inferior way to sabatoge their mix. It's just an unrealistic reality when nearly everything I stream sounds extremely similar to my physical versions of their releases.


----------



## chewpac

Jonathan20022 said:


> I don't understand how some of you are so picky about mixes, this sounds fine to me. And inversely I also don't understand John's statement about streaming services "destroying" their mixing job. Compression and encoding only goes so far, there's very few examples of proper uploads sounding different from the source material sans the tiny bit of compression which is virtually inaudible to most people unless they have great headsets/setups to listen through.
> 
> Unless they submitted the wrong mix to the streaming services and the final mix is different on the production CD's. I don't see how the blame falls on streaming services, I'd highly doubt as well that every individual streaming service (Spotify, Youtube, Google Play, etc) downsampled the final mix and each uploaded the files in an inferior way to sabatoge their mix. It's just an unrealistic reality when nearly everything I stream sounds extremely similar to my physical versions of their releases.



I tend to agree with the second part of your post. Not sure how compression algorithms can remix a recording. Although the sound in general on a lot of heavy albums on sevices like Spotify, which I use all the time, is not great, I can only attribute so much to the service itself.

With regard to your first point, listening to this song on Spotify and on YouTube just doesn’t sound good to my ear at all. Mix is terrible. Vocals sound more processed than they did on the last record. The guitars are buried and the drums are way out front. I was hoping for a great sounding album from a band I enjoy a lot. The studio updates got me even more interested in what was next. What we got wasn’t great. 

Looks like they’re getting a lot of similar feedback via social media, and if that was Browne’s response above, the situation sounds frustrating and unfortunate. 

I’ll wait for the full album before making up my mind on anything.


----------



## cip 123

The youtube stream sounds worse than the spotify to me personally but the spotify one sounds generally fine to me


----------



## xfkx

Jonathan20022 said:


> I don't understand how some of you are so picky about mixes, this sounds fine to me. And inversely I also don't understand John's statement about streaming services "destroying" their mixing job. Compression and encoding only goes so far, there's very few examples of proper uploads sounding different from the source material sans the tiny bit of compression which is virtually inaudible to most people unless they have great headsets/setups to listen through.



Thank you! How can youtube's encoding algorithm alter the balance of instruments in a track ? And i've heard this argument a million times now "youtube this, youtube that". I've uploaded my bands tracks to youtube and it sounds virtualy the same as my daw render. Maybe a bit fidelity lost in the top end if anything.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Actually quite surprised with the comments on the mix considering previous albums and who did the mastering on this. To me it sounds like it was mastered to be "big" and every little bit of degradation/compression will have a negative effect on the mix because it's already hot.


----------



## GunpointMetal

So I just listened to on Spotify and Apple Music...definitely sounds different on Spotify for some reason.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

All I thought was that the guitars were pretty quiet in the mix, when on a Monuments record I expect guitars to be the loudest thing in the universe. 
Given John's comment, I'm pretty sure the actual album will be different.


----------



## jsmalleus

I might not be an engineer like some folks, but IMO with what was heard on that youtube vid vs what the past albums and the studio updates would lead one to expect, it seemed less like being "picky about mixes" and more like having an attached set of ears and a dash of common sense. It's unfortunate things got thrown off one way or another, but I'm thankful others shared similar experiences so I knew it wasn't just my particular device/speakers, that the band confirmed something WAS wonky with that version, and am looking forward to enjoying the album with monster riffage fully intact.


----------



## DLG

wrong thread.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

It was mixed by Joel Wanasek, the same guy who did "is there anybody out there" by machine head. 

Dont dig the mix myself, but its not bad it's just different. Hoping it will grow on me in context of the album.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Putting the new single right before The Amanuensis....the old stuff sounds like bedroom recordings as far as depth and mastering levels go. And I also hadn't listened to the live tracks in awhile and forgot how much I hate vocalists who insist on controlling the whole crowd.... "EVeryone on your knees! Grab those guys and pull 'em down!".....How 'bout fuck you I paid for my ticket now play the goddamn songs.


----------



## toolsound

As a huge Monuments fan, I'm a bit disappointed by the new track. Vocals are taking up too much space and the lyrics/vocal melodies make me cringe a bit. John Browne is the real gem of this band imo. Those riff need to stand out more. We'll see how the rest of the album sounds though.


----------



## Albake21

toolsound said:


> As a huge Monuments fan, I'm a bit disappointed by the new track. Vocals are taking up too much space and the lyrics/vocal melodies make me cringe a bit. John Browne is the real gem of this band imo. Those riff need to stand out more. We'll see how the rest of the album sounds though.


To be fair, it's the first single. Usually the singles of albums disappoint me, but the rest of the album is a banger.


----------



## lewis

song sounds and feels more like Chris guest vocals on another band.

Compare this track to Anything off Gnosis and it virtually is another band tbh. Shame really.

Vocal melody in the chorus is cringey to me and the absolute WORST part of this that no one has mentioned on this last page is, Chris recorded vocals with his friend...the vocalist of Ill Nino... -_-

so surprise surprise there are screamed vocals on this, especially the ending, where he has made Chris and his screams sound like Ill Nino..>?!?!

pathetic that given this band are infinitely better than Ill Nino ever was haha

Similar to when Trivium got turned into Disturbed thanks to working with David..


----------



## prlgmnr

Someone near to me was trying to recruit for an Ill Nino tribute band.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> Someone near to me was trying to recruit for an Ill Nino tribute band.


I had no idea such horrors existed. Next you're going to tell me someone wants to start a limp bizkit tribute band


----------



## duffbeer33

I personally enjoyed the track. So glad to have some new material from these guys.


----------



## IbanezIsLife

lewis said:


> song sounds and feels more like Chris guest vocals on another band.
> 
> Compare this track to Anything off Gnosis and it virtually is another band tbh. Shame really.
> 
> Vocal melody in the chorus is cringey to me and the absolute WORST part of this that no one has mentioned on this last page is, Chris recorded vocals with his friend...the vocalist of Ill Nino... -_-
> 
> so surprise surprise there are screamed vocals on this, especially the ending, where he has made Chris and his screams sound like Ill Nino..>?!?!
> 
> pathetic that given this band are infinitely better than Ill Nino ever was haha
> 
> Similar to when Trivium got turned into Disturbed thanks to working with David..



Quite the reach Imo. Would you have come to that conclusion had you not known who recorded it?

I thought the track was nice af. Didn't sound anything like Ill nino to me... At all. I personally like Ill nino though so....


----------



## Supernaut

I really digged the new track to be honest, enough to make me stoked for the rest of the album. 

I am however hoping the CD/LP mix is less scooped, I'm behind John Browne on this one.


----------



## lurè

still hoping for the rest of the album to be good.
the studio updates were promising.


----------



## squids

toolsound said:


> John Browne is the real gem of this band imo. Those riff need to stand out more. We'll see how the rest of the album sounds though.



Olly wrote most of that song iirc. honestly i prefer his writing to Browne's a lot of the time


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

squids said:


> Olly wrote most of that song iirc. honestly i prefer his writing to Browne's a lot of the time



Yeah both Olly and Browne are absolutely monstrous players.
I'd really like to see more solo material from Olly; the stuff I've heard has been killer.


----------



## lurè




----------



## isispelican

fucking love it!


----------



## lurè

way better than the previous track released, imho


----------



## Snarpaasi

Sounds phenomenal! Still would prefer to boost guitars and cut bass but I know less than John Snow about producing.


----------



## Albake21

lurè said:


>



It's decent, but a bit boring to me. I'm sure this one will grow on me.


----------



## mikah912

Almost a smidge nu-metal-y to me....and I kinda like it. I am missing those catchy, anthemic and melodic choruses that Chris had all over the Amanuensis, tho...


----------



## BTS

Prefer this to the prior track released.


----------



## RoRo56

I'm very much underwhelmed with the 2 new tracks tbh. Just not doing anything for me.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Think I would like it if the vocalist wasn't Chris, just never saw why people go crazy for his vocals.


----------



## chewpac

RoRo56 said:


> I'm very much underwhelmed with the 2 new tracks tbh. Just not doing anything for me.



this one sounds way better, but i agree. so far this just doesn't grab me. it doesn't even sound like the same band that made The Amanuensis. 

i'm hoping that in the context of the album these will fit and maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## IbanezIsLife

I love it. I've listened to it an unhealthy amount of times...it grows on me more and more with each spin.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not digging the new track at all.


----------



## gujukal

Nice flow on leviathan, but the songs gets kinda repetitive after a while, could easily have been 0,5-1 min shorter. Vocals in the chorus also seems pretty uninspiring as well.


----------



## gujukal

chewpac said:


> this one sounds way better, but i agree. so far this just doesn't grab me. it doesn't even sound like the same band that made The Amanuensis.
> 
> i'm hoping that in the context of the album these will fit and maybe it will grow on me.


I could be wrong but I think Olly wrote both these new tracks while Browne pretty much wrote the whole amuensis.


----------



## lewis

Will say it again, sounds like Chris doing guest vocals on a completely different band.

Also, the Ill Nino vibe is coming through way too strong yet again.

Him recording with that guy has ruined the work he laid down on the Amanuensis.
Just utterly bizarre.

This sounds like what their 1st album sound could have easily been before they developed and found their sound with Gnosis and TA.
So it seems like a regression to me.
The mix and production feels modern because obviously it is, but the song writing and style seems dated to me.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I don't really like monuments but I love John's playing and I thought this newest song was pretty good, not worth buying the album good but good enough to get me to check out the rest when it releases.


----------



## RoRo56

Listening to this video the guitars (obviously seeing as it's a guitar demo) stand out much better and I like it way more than the official track. In the released version it's just kick and snare overpowering everything


----------



## Albake21

I haven't listened to the songs in a more realistic situation yet like my car, but through my HD600s and studio monitors, I don't see any issues with the mix. It sounds perfectly fine to me. Sure it's not as bass and guitar heavy as the last album, but I think it sounds just fine.


----------



## toolsound

The guitar stands out a bit more to me on this new track, which I like. I like the sound of Chris' vocals too, but the lyrics and melodies seem uninspired. Feels like generic metal lyrics where each verse has no correlation to the one before it.

This is definitely a more mainstream sound for Monuments. I can't tell if I like it yet.


----------



## Vyn

Have always respected the lads of Monuments - monster, monster players. Haven't been able to get into any of their tunes until the new track though. Loving the 2000s Nu-metal vibes.


----------



## duffbeer33

Love the song. Something about their mixes always hits so hard, it's exactly how I'd want my mixes to sound. They just have a great knack for grooves.


----------



## lurè

What kind of Linkin Park is this?



Edit: Last half of the song is clearly Michael Jackson inspired


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeah I hate to say it, but I'm really not feeling it.
I really hope Chris doesn't kill this album for me- I can't get into these vocals at all.

Really strange since I thought Chris absolutely MURDERED it on the previous record. Was expecting great things here but...definitely disappointed.


----------



## Frostbite

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah I hate to say it, but I'm really not feeling it.
> I really hope Chris doesn't kill this album for me- I can't get into these vocals at all.
> 
> Really strange since I thought Chris absolutely MURDERED it on the previous record. Was expecting great things here but...definitely disappointed.


Same. None of the songs released do a single thing for me. Chris is the weak point on this record. It's almost like he's trying way to hard to fit Michael Jackson style vocals on every track and it just doesn't work for me. There's no soaring choruses and none of the songs have anything memorable with them


----------



## lewis

So for the 3rd time im going to say it.
Him working with the ill Nino guy to record vocals, just has not worked out well for Monuments sound.

I can see why the rest of them raised some eyebrows when he told them.

And its clear that instead of tasteful hints of Michael Jackson, we have complete full blown rip offs now. 

Ive been informed that apparently they are relying on this album doing amazing otherwise they are half tempted to call it a day.

This kind of sound does try to tap into a larger mainstream audience. But i still think its too weak sounding now.

Mind you i think Bring Me the horizon are complete trash and they are insanely popular so what do i know.

All in all, this is the first 3 songs ive ever not liked from this band and the worrying thing is they are apart of the same album....


----------



## sawtoothscream

Well, think this album will get a pass, If they release an instrumental I'll go for that. The vocals just make it unlistenable for me. Still enjoy watching the play throughs


----------



## chewpac

So far I like this one best, but all these tunes feel like a step backward from the last record.


----------



## kylendm

chewpac said:


> So far I like this one best, but all these tunes feel like a step backward from the last record.


My exact thoughts. I do like the newest one but so far these songs don't come close to the last album.


----------



## aesthyrian

Love it, love what Chris is doing with his vocals. But I'm not hung up on MJ or anything like that, this is just good, technical, and catchy music to me, so I enjoy it.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

The Flux Conduct material should've been saved for this album.I'm not really feeling any of these singles like I have with the past albums.The guitar work seems uninteresting and uninspiring,the vocals sound out of place,and the lyrics are much more simpler than the last album's.

The Amanuensis had the "MJ" vocals and the guitar and bass felt more groove oriented to better accompany that change,but these singles sound more like they went back to Fellsilent and Baretto wanted even more "MJ."A.W.O.L. is the only one that I feel is decent.


----------



## Siggevaio

It's not going to top the previous albums but I like that it's a bit different. It still sounds like Monuments, but a bit easier to dig in to which is nice sometimes. I'm not a big enough fan to get disappointed (I am wearing a Monuments tee right now though, haha), but I can see why some people are.


----------



## lewis

Obsidian Soul said:


> The Flux Conduct material should've been saved for this album.I'm not really feeling any of these singles like I have with the past albums.The guitar work seems uninteresting and uninspiring,the vocals sound out of place,and the lyrics are much more simpler than the last album's.
> 
> The Amanuensis had the "MJ" vocals and the guitar and bass felt more groove oriented to better accompany that change,but these singles sound more like they went back to Fellsilent and Baretto wanted even more "MJ."A.W.O.L. is the only one that I feel is decent.


fellsilent was thousand times better than this


----------



## RoRo56

lewis said:


> So for the 3rd time im going to say it.
> Him working with the ill Nino guy to record vocals, just has not worked out well for Monuments sound.
> 
> I can see why the rest of them raised some eyebrows when he told them.



When you say "the rest of them" are you referring to the other members of the band?


----------



## lewis

RoRo56 said:


> When you say "the rest of them" are you referring to the other members of the band?


Yeah.


----------



## isispelican

Referencing previous works when judging new music is never a good idea. I definitely like The Amanuensis more than these 3 singles, doesn't mean I'm not gonna enjoy them though and I can't wait to immerse in the album.


----------



## toolsound

I like this track the most of the 3 released so far. The vocal styling doesn't bother me, although this is a big change in sound for Monuments. It still feels like the guitars are sort of in the background on these tracks, and vocals have taken center stage, which I'm not sure if I like. I understand that's a common route for most popular music, but that's not why I listen to Monuments. My ears want those punchy, groovy riffs to be front and center.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

To clarify, my issue isn't with Chris' vocal performance. I actually don't mind this style of delivery too much, and Chris is admittedly pretty good at it.
My issue is with the lyrics, what even _*is*_ some of this stuff? They're completely nonsensical. Chris is a good singer, but there has to be something *there *for him to sing...


----------



## sakeido

metal bands have garbage lyrics, news at 11

I'm pretty disappointed in all the new singles and that's probably a quarter or a third of the album. This is not the follow up to the Amaneunsis that I was hoping for. the whole is much less than the sum of its parts


----------



## GunpointMetal

Yeah, not digging the vocals on the new one especially, not really digging the mix balance, either. There were some "scream" sections that were just IMO bad. Bad is in half-assed, or poor decisions by whoever the producer/engineer was. I'll still listen to it when the full album drops, but so far I'm not optimistic.


----------



## isispelican

It seems the band went through some pretty tough times the last couple of years which is why the lyrics are more on the personal side


----------



## Obsidian Soul

If you want some good Monuments-like tunes with good cleans and decent growls,check out the band Spiritbox.


----------



## chewpac

Obsidian Soul said:


> If you want some good Monuments-like tunes with good cleans and decent growls,check out the band Spiritbox.



just checked this out - good stuff. doesn't feel much like monuments to me, but there's some similarity here and there. either way, cool band.


----------



## chewpac

also, the more i listen to Mirror Image, the more i like it. 

trying to be fair here, based on the fact that the first two singles didn't do it for me. this one is working.


----------



## toolsound

A recent review of the new album mentioned that John has gone through a lot of hard times recently. Can't help but wonder happened.


isispelican said:


> It seems the band went through some pretty tough times the last couple of years which is why the lyrics are more on the personal side



I read this recently as well. Can't help but wonder what they were dealing with.


----------



## lewis

Was it not because they were owed a tonne of money from festival performances and they never got paid. I saw like a go fund me thing they setup to try and get some money in.
Chris had surgery on his throat. And in general i think the feeling is they need this album to do amazing otherwise they are considering calling it a day.

Guy im recording with is in the uk tech click and knows them etc. When the first single dropped and browne said the mix was ruined. I was shown the finished album wav (that obviously fans havent heard yet) and we compared it and it was defo different/better.


----------



## lurè

I'm more worried about the songs than the mix.
The Amanuensis didn't have the best mix ever but the songs were all put togheter really well. Guitar parts and vocals were Amazing.


----------



## metal_sam14

lewis said:


> Was it not because they were owed a tonne of money from festival performances and they never got paid. I saw like a go fund me thing they setup to try and get some money in.
> Chris had surgery on his throat. And in general i think the feeling is they need this album to do amazing otherwise they are considering calling it a day.
> 
> Guy im recording with is in the uk tech click and knows them etc. When the first single dropped and browne said the mix was ruined. I was shown the finished album wav (that obviously fans havent heard yet) and we compared it and it was defo different/better.



http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/heres-much-money-soundwave-2015-acts-owed/

They were owed nearly 20k from Soundwave in Australia when that went under.


----------



## Dayviewer

Just finnished my first 2 listens on the whole record through Spotify.
I find it very hard to get into most of the songs though I think it might grow on me.

My biggest remark is that there seems to be more disconnect between the vocals and the instrumentals than the previous album.
I don't know if that's the mixing or just the flow & melodies, but imo it just doesn't gel as good.

Next to that, song sections could use a bit more distinction, or it's something with the writing,
Often it feels like a long list of grooves is being worked off seemlessly flowing into the next while nothing changes in the mix.
This makes the listening a bit monotone instead of really feeling each section distinctly, like going into a more bigger chorus for example.

I'm definitely don't want to be all to negative about it though the guys definitely delivered some solid stuff once again, these are just my first remarks.
As mentioned earlier I do hope it all grows on me.


----------



## ICSvortex

Dayviewer said:


> Just finnished my first 2 listens on the whole record through Spotify.
> I find it very hard to get into most of the songs though I think it might grow on me.
> 
> My biggest remark is that there seems to be more disconnect between the vocals and the instrumentals than the previous album.
> I don't know if that's the mixing or just the flow & melodies, but imo it just doesn't gel as good.
> 
> Next to that, song sections could use a bit more distinction, or it's something with the writing,
> Often it feels like a long list of grooves is being worked off seemlessly flowing into the next while nothing changes in the mix.
> This makes the listening a bit monotone instead of really feeling each section distinctly, like going into a more bigger chorus for example.
> 
> I'm definitely don't want to be all to negative about it though the guys definitely delivered some solid stuff once again, these are just my first remarks.
> As mentioned earlier I do hope it all grows on me.



Same here man... It just doesnt seem as groovy to me and the melodies arent as chatchy but still seems like a good album. And maybe i'll like it more when i listened to it in a different enviroment.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

So I'm just through it. The singles have grown on me, and theres nothing bad about anything on the album. 

But I don't know if its production, the vocal melodies or some of the structures but it isn't geling as well. It also comes across as slightly less big and technical.


----------



## isispelican

Took a few listens to get but I absolutely love it now! Ivory and Jukai are just monstrous, Mirror Image and Stygian Blue are stuck in my head in turns!


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Album seems to exceeded expectations after the disappointing singles, but it still falls short of the last two albums. Also, I just tend to gravitate more towards the 7 and 8 string material; some of the six string sections sound a bit too thin to me. I think this will still be a buy from me though. Highlights: Vanta, Jukai, and Ivory

Edit: Also want to say: I wish there was more interplay between growls and singing. I feel like there is a lot more singing than past releases. There are parts where the guitars are going nuts, but you just get MJ on the mic.


----------



## MiPwnYew

I feel like Chris was a highlight of the previous album, but on my first listen through of this one I kind of wish there was an instrumental also... Don't get me wrong, he's talented, but there's just something about his lyrics/melodies/Michael Jackson-ness that doesn't really do it for me this time around. Maybe it's just a grower.

There's some great guitar parts and I like the album overall though.


----------



## chewpac

almost done with the first run through the whole record, and it's going pretty well.

the biggest obstacle for me is trying to appreciate on its own, rather than as the album that comes after The Amanuensis. if this album was released by a band that i had never heard before, i would be all about it. because it's Monuments, it's a bit more tricky. 

there's a lot to like here. i think leading with A.W.O.L. with a rough mix immediately put some of us off, which was unfortunate. i'll give this a bunch of spins over the next few days/weeks, and see where i land.


----------



## toolsound

I'm somewhat relieved to hear the other material on this album after being let down by the single releases. I think it has the potential to grow on me but it doesn't grab me the same way The Amanuensis did. I still plan to see Monuments live the next time they're in town and I hope this album is a success for them.


----------



## Supernaut

So initial impressions....... I like it, the second half of the album feels a lot stronger to me (Leviathan to The Watch).

I think I'll give it a few more listens then give some further thoughts. On a side note I see the CD's on the official merch store are all sold out, which is really nice to see.


----------



## Smoked Porter

MiPwnYew said:


> I feel like Chris was a highlight of the previous album, but on my first listen through of this one I kind of wish there was an instrumental also... Don't get me wrong, he's talented, but there's just something about his lyrics/melodies/Michael Jackson-ness that doesn't really do it for me this time around. Maybe it's just a grower.
> 
> There's some great guitar parts and I like the album overall though.


Ha, the singing is easily the best part of the new album to me, and the instrumental aspect and overall vibe are what are gonna have to grow on me. I haven't had an instant "holy shit" reaction to any of the songs like I did with the whole Amenuensis album, but stuff like Vanta, Leviathan, Mirror Image, and Ivory are really good and getting better the more I listen. I hate to be that guy who bitches about a mix, but what's not gonna grow on me is that guitar tone, it actually hurts my ears on the higher chordy stuff.


----------



## IbanezIsLife

After several spins, I love the new album. My favorite is Celeste followed by The Watch. That breakdown at the end!! 

Regardless of the mixed reviews, you can tell it's a solid album by the widespread fan favorite songs. I've seen people say their favorites were Celeste, jukai, Ivory, Leviathan, Hollow King, Vanta, the watch and mirror image. Imo that says a lot about the album.


----------



## toolsound

It's growing on me, for sure. I think listening to music in my car is the real test.

The Watch is currently my favorite song. Chris created some really good vocal lines on that one.


----------



## BTS

Its grown on me after a few listens. Jukai and Leviathan are probably my favs so far.


----------



## Snarpaasi

Dayviewer said:


> My biggest remark is that there seems to be more disconnect between the vocals and the instrumentals than the previous album.
> I don't know if that's the mixing or just the flow & melodies, but imo it just doesn't gel as good.
> 
> Next to that, song sections could use a bit more distinction, or it's something with the writing,
> Often it feels like a long list of grooves is being worked off seemlessly flowing into the next while nothing changes in the mix.
> This makes the listening a bit monotone instead of really feeling each section distinctly, like going into a more bigger chorus for example.
> 
> I'm definitely don't want to be all to negative about it though the guys definitely delivered some solid stuff once again, these are just my first remarks.
> As mentioned earlier I do hope it all grows on me.



Relatable, sorry but third listen won't do it. The music is technical but riffs sound to my ear slightly too similar and I agree with the lack of "dynamics" between parts. To me Leviathan has the most earworm elements but nevertheless the chorus doesn't stand out enough. Compare to Atlas or Blue Sky Thinking, you can hear "hey this is the punchy chorus". Curious how Atlas pt. 2 would have turned out.

I'll give it few more spins.


----------



## Kaura

Only song I'm really digging so far is Jukai. Mostly because the opening riff sounds very similar to one that I wrote last year.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Keep on trying to get into this album but something is missing and I cant even put my finger on what it is.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Keep on trying to get into this album but something is missing and I cant even put my finger on what it is.


Same for me. Jammed it a few times and don't think I'll be back. The older stuff seemed to have SOMETHING unique about it, whereas this album feels like pretty average djent with a strong vocalist (not lyricist) and that's about it.


----------



## Albake21

I agree with you guys. I've been trying to figure out what's missing. I want to say it production, but at the same time it might just be the songs themselves. I saw a lot of blame on Chris, but honestly, he sounds fine to me. I think he did his best for what he had to work with. I truly think it's a combination of a weird mix and just boring riffs.


----------



## Silence2-38554

The horribly high-school level lyrics are killing this album for me. It’s possible this happened from Chris working with a nu metal band vocalist to track his stuff. I was hoping it would only impact the melodies & production but the lyrics on this album are awful compared to their previous releases. I’m trying to like it but unless they release an instrumental version...... ???


----------



## kylendm

The riffs sounded so much more groovy in the studio updates for some reason lol. It just doesn't feel the same. I think it's a mix of the vocals and production. This album isn't really doing it for me. I'll continue listening to the last two albums.


----------



## Acaciastrain360

When I heard leviathan I was thinking this album was gonna be rad.... then the album came out and yawn :/ John Is sick, yet this album doesn’t justify that


----------



## squids

the mix just kinda bums me out. so much potential for some monster riffs.
also is it me or are the clean vocals just kinda....weak? doesnt have that over the top-ness of amanuensis.


----------



## GunpointMetal

squids said:


> the mix just kinda bums me out. so much potential for some monster riffs.
> also is it me or are the clean vocals just kinda....weak? doesnt have that over the top-ness of amanuensis.


All of the vocals sound kind of weak. Any screaming stuff that isn't doubled doesn't sound very solid, the singing is all really "airy" with no real nuts behind it. I've been listening to it in my mix at work again and the whole thing is just lacking the power of the older stuff all around.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

What this album lacks for me is a punch in the face riff. A riff that makes me drop whatever I'm doing, press the rewind button, and just re-listen to that part. Degenerate on the first record, I, the Creator or Horcrux on the second. These bits kind of 'unlocked' the album for me when I heard them, and the rest of the record just sounded 'better' because I was more into it. 

Doesn't seem like this one has one of those parts yet. Maybe it's because John and Olly have spoiled me to the point where my expectations are too high


----------



## Smoked Porter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> What this album lacks for me is a punch in the face riff. A riff that makes me drop whatever I'm doing, press the rewind button, and just re-listen to that part. Degenerate on the first record, I, the Creator or Horcrux on the second. These bits kind of 'unlocked' the album for me when I heard them, and the rest of the record just sounded 'better' because I was more into it.
> 
> Doesn't seem like this one has one of those parts yet. Maybe it's because John and Olly have spoiled me to the point where my expectations are too high



Not even Leviathan? That makes me jumpdafuckup. 

The Amenuensis spoiled me too though, it took me some to accept the new direction. I'm hoping this album is a stepping stone to another one that's great front to back.


----------



## bsshiver

After listening to the songs released on YouTube, I was pretty sure I wasn’t going to be into this album. I picked it up anyway to support the band, and boy am I glad to be wrong! There are some seriously sick riffs in there, and I’ve had it in regular rotation for a few days now. So, don’t be scared away if you haven’t given it a listen yet. YMMV.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Smoked Porter said:


> Not even Leviathan? That makes me jumpdafuckup.
> 
> The Amenuensis spoiled me too though, it took me some to accept the new direction. I'm hoping this album is a stepping stone to another one that's great front to back.



Nah, the closest was the breakdown in Hollow King 
Still nowhere near the other three songs I mentioned though. 

And to be clear, I'm not saying it's a bad album at all. It's a great record- and I'll definitely listen to it regularly, I just have really, really high expectations for these guys.


----------



## squids

Yeah hollow king is pretty good, and besides the cheesy lyrics, stygian blue is pretty hard. but then i listened to Gnosis again and holy shit this album is WEAK in comparison, and im not a fan of all of chris barretto’s christina aguilara moments. could have been a sick album with a better mix and with Matt Rose.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Don't mind the album really. Awhol, mirror image and Leviathan suck but the rest sound fine. 

Stygian blue, celeste and vanta Are my favorites.


----------



## Triple7

squids said:


> Yeah hollow king is pretty good, and besides the cheesy lyrics, stygian blue is pretty hard. but then i listened to Gnosis again and holy shit this album is WEAK in comparison, and im not a fan of all of chris barretto’s christina aguilara moments. could have been a sick album with a better mix and with Matt Rose.



The mix might be one thing...but Baretto is a far superior vocalist than Rose.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Triple7 said:


> The mix might be one thing...but Baretto is a far superior vocalist than Rose.


I don't think he is saying that Matt Rose is a better vocalist; I think he means that Matt Rose would fit better to the music.I'm inclined to agree given that this album is supposed to be angry,and I don't really think of MJ when I think of anger.


----------



## Dayviewer

*Insert Greg & Neema comment here*


----------



## Triple7

Obsidian Soul said:


> I don't think he is saying that Matt Rose is a better vocalist; I think he means that Matt Rose would fit better to the music.I'm inclined to agree given that this album is supposed to be angry,and I don't really think of MJ when I think of anger.



Gotcha. Although, from what I'm reading here...the riffs aren't that angry, haha.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Triple7 said:


> Gotcha. Although, from what I'm reading here...the riffs aren't that angry, haha.


The lyrics allude to an adversary.


----------



## Paul McAleer

There's plenty of good songs in this album but man, imo this mix hasn't been giving it the justice is it deserves. Certain parts are so quiet and certain part just feel so crowded. 

I.e. Compare Hollow King to the John's pre-pro on it via his instagram. It sounded nuts!!!


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Paul McAleer said:


> There's plenty of good songs in this album but man, imo this mix hasn't been giving it the justice is it deserves. Certain parts are so quiet and certain part just feel so crowded.
> 
> I.e. Compare Hollow King to the John's pre-pro on it via his instagram. It sounded nuts!!!


I want to say that maybe it's because I don't really have any expensive monitors/speakers to really "hear" the mix,but I don't have that issue with the past couple of albums.The guitar and bass thumps really hard and everything has a nice balance.Maybe down the line they'll do a remaster?


----------



## lewis

Obsidian Soul said:


> I want to say that maybe it's because I don't really have any expensive monitors/speakers to really "hear" the mix,but I don't have that issue with the past couple of albums.The guitar and bass thumps really hard and everything has a nice balance.Maybe down the line they'll do a remaster?


Defo a case of dont fix what isnt broken.

They tried using real amps for a change - result = guitars dont give you the monuments djent sound we are used to. That line 6 fizzy djent that also made Vildhjarta sound siiiiick.

John decided to not mix it himself this time - the result = a mix that doesnt do the songs justice and doesnt sound like the same band

Chris decided to randomly record vocals off his own back with the vocalist of Ill Nino - the result =these screams, lyrics and vocal prodcution are his weakest offering to date and no one was there to tell him to reign in the michael Jackson love in. Leaving cheesy highschool lyrics, ill nino sounding screams and michael jackson cover vocals. Abit of a mess.

If the band were contemplating jacking it in if this album didnt sell well, then it seems a massive risk to mix up the safe and solid winning formula of past albums for this one.

I think if a john browne remix came about that included instrumental versions of the songs. I would love that.
Chris on the last record was outstanding. That album chaged my life, my perception of the genre and also helped me through a dreadful breakup.

This album i would rather he not be there. Sad.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Where are you guys hearing Micheal Jackson in this??? I love Micheal Jackson have listened to this album 3 times now, not hearing any MJ type sound that jumps out at me, the guitars aren't as in your face as last album but it's still good.


----------



## Albake21

Dineley said:


> Where are you guys hearing Micheal Jackson in this??? I love Micheal Jackson have listened to this album 3 times now, not hearing any MJ type sound that jumps out at me, the guitars aren't as in your face as last album but it's still good.


Same.... I was also confused about those comments.


----------



## toolsound

I think some metal fans have a bad habit of always associating clean vocals with pop artists; however, I do see some evidence in this case.

For example, in the beginning of Jukai, Chris makes that "Ah!" exhale sound after a few of the lyrics. Another example is around 50 seconds into Mirror Image - it sounds very MJ-esque to me. Hard to explain but I hear it.

I think part of it has to do with the way Chris' voice sounds when it's double tracked.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

toolsound said:


> I think some metal fans have a bad habit of always associating clean vocals with pop artists; however, I do see some evidence in this case.
> 
> For example, in the beginning of Jukai, Chris makes that "Ah!" exhale sound after a few of the lyrics. Another example is around 50 seconds into Mirror Image - it sounds very MJ-esque to me. Hard to explain but I hear it.


Ill have to listen to these more closely....also in mirror image maybe hes being the man in the mirror.....


----------



## SamSam

Listen to I, The Creator, the verses in particular. The delivery is totally inspired by MJ and it works perfectly for the song.

Verdict still out on the new one. Lots of great new albums out recently.


----------



## Smoked Porter

toolsound said:


> I think some metal fans have a bad habit of always associating clean vocals with pop artists; however, I do see some evidence in this case.
> 
> For example, in the beginning of Jukai, Chris makes that "Ah!" exhale sound after a few of the lyrics. Another example is around 50 seconds into Mirror Image - it sounds very MJ-esque to me. Hard to explain but I hear it.
> 
> I think part of it has to do with the way Chris' voice sounds when it's double tracked.



I could see that, but I think it's overall frequency on the album seems overblown. Kinda like when Trivium did The Crusade and were called a straight up Metallica cover band, when if you actually listened to the album there was more going on than that soundwise.

I think people actually wouldn't be wrong to associate the singing here with pop music in general, I just don't think it's a bad thing. It actually shows the high level of talent Chris has for singing and melody writing, especially when you compare him to most heavy music vocalists.


----------



## aesthyrian

Nah, The Crusade really was that bad. And Heafy was saying in every interview for a year leading up to that album that they want to become the next Metallica. So, all that criticism was much more warranted IMO.


----------



## Smoked Porter

aesthyrian said:


> Nah, The Crusade really was that bad. And Heafy was saying in every interview for a year leading up to that album that they want to become the next Metallica. So, all that criticism was much more warranted IMO.



I'm gonna follow this further off topic. If you think it was bad that's one thing, but looking at the track list on there, I'm counting roughly half that had a heavy Metallica influence musically, and out of those songs, there's sections within that aren't Metallica-like at all. It was hardly a carbon copy through and through, their goal to be the next Metallica notwithstanding.

They caught a lot of shit from metalheads who have no problem with bands being heavily influenced by or straight up copying more obscure stuff, but when a great or annoying (depending on who you asked) metalcore band took a lot of influence from the biggest metal band of all time, perceived lack of originality was a huge problem suddenly.


----------



## crazyprofessor

Been listing to this album of a week now and it’s growing on me.


----------



## lurè

Listened the album entirely a couple of times, still holding the same opinion of the first 3 singles.

Imho vocals are the weakest part of the album : Chris MJ/contemporary RnB singing is exploited to a level that results annoying.

Guitar parts are decent, some riffs are cool but nothing compared to Amanuensis.

Songs sound very similar one to the other.

Overall 5/10 for me.


----------



## squids

Triple7 said:


> The mix might be one thing...but Baretto is a far superior vocalist than Rose.



Yeah not saying that baretto sucks or whatever, but his singing just doesnt fit these songs that well. i think Browne's decision to not mix it himself was not a great one as i think it would have been a completely different album. I will say the drums sound pretty damn huge, but my overall review is that....this is a monuments album that does NOT djent *gasp*


----------



## MSUspartans777

I'm surprised that this thread isn't digging the album. I personally love it and I can't stop listening to it. It sounds massive in my car everyday on my way to work! 

I hope they put out more music like this. Its honestly my favorite release from them.


----------



## Soya

It's SSO, we have to complain about everything.


----------



## drmosh

MSUspartans777 said:


> I'm surprised that this thread isn't digging the album. I personally love it and I can't stop listening to it. It sounds massive in my car everyday on my way to work!
> 
> I hope they put out more music like this. Its honestly my favorite release from them.



I like the album a lot, but why doesn't the bass guitar have any low end


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Soya said:


> It's SSO, we have to complain about everything.



It's true. 
Check the ToS.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Soya said:


> It's SSO, we have to complain about everything.


...One post later:


drmosh said:


> I like the album a lot, but why doesn't the bass guitar have any low end


 Not stirring shit, I was bitching about the guitar tone earlier. Just hilarious timing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not very impressed by the new album. I've listened to it all the way through 3x and it was meh all the way through everytime. It's a shame because I rather liked amanuensis and gnosis.


----------



## lewis

KnightBrolaire said:


> not very impressed by the new album. I've listened to it all the way through 3x and it was meh all the way through everytime. It's a shame because I rather liked amanuensis and gnosis.


yeah sums up how I feel on these tracks.

feels like what their sound would/should have been before they discovered their sound and went on to make gnosis/Amanuensis

big step backwards.


----------



## drmosh

Smoked Porter said:


> ...One post later:
> 
> Not stirring shit, I was bitching about the guitar tone earlier. Just hilarious timing.



I know I know 
I quite like the guitar tone, it sounds "real"


----------



## duffbeer33

KnightBrolaire said:


> not very impressed by the new album. I've listened to it all the way through 3x and it was meh all the way through everytime. It's a shame because I rather liked amanuensis and gnosis.



I'm totally in agreement on this. Really wanted to like it and listened to it like 5 times the whole way through and nothing really ever stuck. I still love these guys and think they are immensely talented. The biggest problem to me was nothing was really "memorable" in my opinion. That's what always defines how much I like a record -- whether or not I hear the songs in my head later. Sometimes I hear a song only once and it stays in my head, which to me is the definition of memorable. And it leaves me craving a chance to hear the songs again. That happened to me with the latest ERRA record, but not Phronesis. I still think AWOL and Leviathan are great tracks. Unfortunately it just felt like something was missing otherwise. Looking back in comparison, I think Amanuensis was a masterpiece.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

duffbeer33 said:


> Looking back in comparison, I think Amanuensis was a masterpiece.



Which is crazy because I didn't give that album anywhere near the respect it deserved until later, since there was just a deluge of incredible releases during that timeframe.
Wasn't until a couple years later that I figured out how much I liked it.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Was super let down by this album. I always considered Browne a riff monster, and the little snips we got here and there leading up to the album sounded promising but then... This really tame pop rock thing drops?

Riffing way too safe and basic with some interesting things thrown in here and there, vocals sounding really poppy and lacking all the feeling of the last album. It's like he phoned it in, and with highschool tier lyrics.

I just don't know what to say. Between this and the new VOLA it's been a shit string of releases lately.


----------



## SeaBeast

I'm bummed to see so many here down on this album, as I think it's just incredible. I loved The Amanuensis as much as anyone and I think Phronesis is stronger in many aspects. Don't get me wrong it isn't perfect...lyrically it's the weakest album and while I don't hate the mix as much as others I agree it could use some work. 

But the album has tons of great stuff happening - the singles were decent and Leviathan has an amazing ending, Hollow King is short and sweet and I love the groove to end the song, the chorus on Vanta is hypnotic and vocally the song is one of their strongest. Mirror Image is just so catchy and the taps during the chorus sound a lot like something Brent from Mastodon would write, and it works perfectly. I could go on and on but I really think this is a strong release and amazinfg album even if it isnt perfect.

Also, why the hell didn't they go to Nolly to mix this record?! Or the guy that did False Idol?


----------



## RoRo56

I'm off to see them live tonight. The Belfast show was cancelled due to low ticket sales which is a bit of a shame. Only thing I'm not looking forward to is it's a 5 band bill which seems excessive.


----------



## drmosh

RoRo56 said:


> I'm off to see them live tonight. The Belfast show was cancelled due to low ticket sales which is a bit of a shame. Only thing I'm not looking forward to is it's a 5 band bill which seems excessive.



shit, cancelling like that sucks for everyone. 5 band bills suck most for the headliner


----------



## lewis

RoRo56 said:


> I'm off to see them live tonight. The Belfast show was cancelled due to low ticket sales which is a bit of a shame. Only thing I'm not looking forward to is it's a 5 band bill which seems excessive.


Me too!

Im at tonight's gig too. I cant wait!. Im hoping my copy of Architects Holy Hell signed CD turns up in time before I head off to London. That way I can have Gnosis, Amanuensis, Phronesis and Holy Hell as the journey play list.

enjoy it tonight mate. I know I will!.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

RoRo56 said:


> I'm off to see them live tonight. The Belfast show was cancelled due to low ticket sales which is a bit of a shame. Only thing I'm not looking forward to is it's a 5 band bill which seems excessive.



The dates here were really badly advertised and what is up with the 11:15pm slot for Monuments in Belfast on a work night? That alone would put so many people off going. How was he Dublin show?


----------



## lewis

Lorcan Ward said:


> The dates here were really badly advertised and what is up with the 11:15pm slot for Monuments in Belfast on a work night? That alone would put so many people off going. How was he Dublin show?


christ is that the same for tonights show?!

Its a 2 hour ish journey for me just to get there. Will end up getting home literally like 4am or some nonsense if they are on that late haha

EDIT: Just found it on FB. Its only 4 bands tonight and they finish at like 9:30pm
phew. Much better for me


----------



## Acaciastrain360

goherpsNderp said:


> Was super let down by this album. I always considered Browne a riff monster, and the little snips we got here and there leading up to the album sounded promising but then... This really tame pop rock thing drops?
> 
> Riffing way too safe and basic with some interesting things thrown in here and there, vocals sounding really poppy and lacking all the feeling of the last album. It's like he phoned it in, and with highschool tier lyrics.
> 
> I just don't know what to say. Between this and the new VOLA it's been a shit string of releases lately.


Listen to the new SilentPlanet album... has all the riffs Browne should’ve played!!


----------



## RoRo56

Lorcan Ward said:


> The dates here were really badly advertised and what is up with the 11:15pm slot for Monuments in Belfast on a work night? That alone would put so many people off going. How was he Dublin show?



Having worked with both those Irish promoters before, they're definitely hit and miss. There's a lot of people like that over here though so it's nothing out of the ordinary. I wasn't sure what size crowd to expect but Voodoo was packed to the rafters.

The show itself was fantastic, I was actually really impressed with the 3 support bands. Atlas and Vola in particular really resonated with me. The crowd went pretty much wild for the whole of Monuments' set and I was surprised how well the new tunes went down. Chris was crowd surfing a whole bunch as were a lot of people in the crowd. Chris seemed very emotional after the set saying that there had been a lot going on behind the scenes during the tour but that he appreciated everyone for all the energy and good vibes.


----------



## lewis

got home at 2am this morning from the show in London last night.

I was not that impressed by the support bands. Kadinja were pretty tech/tight and were decent, but Atlas and Vola were not my cup of tea at all.

Monuments however were incredible live. They filmed last night for an upcoming DVD and Im glad they did, was a great crowd and a brilliant performance. I was at the front against the railing so no doubt i will see myself on the footage which is cool.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

RoRo56 said:


> Having worked with both those Irish promoters before, they're definitely hit and miss. There's a lot of people like that over here though so it's nothing out of the ordinary. I wasn't sure what size crowd to expect but Voodoo was packed to the rafters.
> 
> The show itself was fantastic, I was actually really impressed with the 3 support bands. Atlas and Vola in particular really resonated with me. The crowd went pretty much wild for the whole of Monuments' set and I was surprised how well the new tunes went down. Chris was crowd surfing a whole bunch as were a lot of people in the crowd. Chris seemed very emotional after the set saying that there had been a lot going on behind the scenes during the tour but that he appreciated everyone for all the energy and good vibes.



Absolutely gutted I missed the Cork show. Heard absolutely nothing about it until the day after, horrible advertising. 

Been spinning the new album about once a day since it came out. Just cant get into it. Bummer.


----------



## David Palmer

SeaBeast said:


> I'm bummed to see so many here down on this album, as I think it's just incredible. I loved The Amanuensis as much as anyone and I think Phronesis is stronger in many aspects. Don't get me wrong it isn't perfect...lyrically it's the weakest album and while I don't hate the mix as much as others I agree it could use some work.
> 
> But the album has tons of great stuff happening - the singles were decent and Leviathan has an amazing ending, Hollow King is short and sweet and I love the groove to end the song, the chorus on Vanta is hypnotic and vocally the song is one of their strongest. Mirror Image is just so catchy and the taps during the chorus sound a lot like something Brent from Mastodon would write, and it works perfectly. I could go on and on but I really think this is a strong release and amazinfg album even if it isnt perfect.
> 
> Also, why the hell didn't they go to Nolly to mix this record?! Or the guy that did False Idol?




Musically it's solid but imo, flat. It's impossible for me to slag them or their record because a.) they are great people and b.) they are part of the bedrock/foundation of the genre.

From the outside looking in, they have busy lives and they converged to make this record. Moving on from this, it can only get better because let us be honest, they are top tier musicians who have proven to be one of the most innovative bands in the genre.


----------



## RoRo56

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Absolutely gutted I missed the Cork show. Heard absolutely nothing about it until the day after, horrible advertising.
> 
> Been spinning the new album about once a day since it came out. Just cant get into it. Bummer.



I don't think there was a Cork show? Belfast was supposed to be the Tuesday and Dublin was the Wednesday. Then they were back over to the UK for a Thursday show.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

RoRo56 said:


> I don't think there was a Cork show? Belfast was supposed to be the Tuesday and Dublin was the Wednesday. Then they were back over to the UK for a Thursday show.



Nevermind, you're right. My friends were up in Dublin, for some reason I thought it was on in fred zeppelin's.


----------



## Frostbite

New video I found of a guitar clinic Olly and John did. Really enjoy watching stuff like this and both their techniques are so damn good


----------



## lewis

Frostbite said:


> New video I found of a guitar clinic Olly and John did. Really enjoy watching stuff like this and both their techniques are so damn good



i owe so so much of my right hand picking technique to John its not even funny.

I literally down pick riffs exactly like him. (i.e barely use alternate haha)

the technique is so genre specific though. When i was doing this back in my early 20s playing LOG or Machine Head, people would always pull me up on my technique.

you do this same thing playing Djent, and everyone is so so complimentary!


----------



## Siggevaio

Frostbite said:


> New video I found of a guitar clinic Olly and John did. Really enjoy watching stuff like this and both their techniques are so damn good


Watched that clinic earlier today, those 50 minutes went by FAST. Great playthroughs and some good tips for songwriting in there as well.


----------



## Frostbite

Siggevaio said:


> Watched that clinic earlier today, those 50 minutes went by FAST. Great playthroughs and some good tips for songwriting in there as well.


Yeah the bit about returning themes and using the octaves of stuff is something so obvious once said but it's something I very rarely use. I also tend to get into that "riff soup" rut where all my stuff is just riffs mashed together because I almost feel like it's "cheating" in a weird way to just re-use ideas


----------



## Albake21

So I started listening to the album again, and honestly I'm starting to like it. It took some time to warm up to it, but some songs definitely stand out. I still want to blame the mix for most of my problems with it. Although I will say I'm starting to hear what others are hearing with Chris' vocals. He just doesn't sound like he normally does. Also I'm starting to notice the amateur lyrics more and more. For example, Stygian Blue has some of the clingiest vocals I've heard in a long time from a prog band.

Some songs that stick out for me are Leviathan (love the guitars on this) and Hollow King has some sick riffs. All in all, I enjoy the album now. It's not perfect, it has a lot of issues, and it's not worthy of Amanuensis, but over all I still enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## duffbeer33

Albake21 said:


> So I started listening to the album again, and honestly I'm starting to like it.



Interesting that you say this. I did the same last week, listened to the whole thing a few times while on a road trip. It's been growing on me a bit too.


----------



## lewis

oh FFS -


----------



## lurè

That is unreal but aren't you supposed to pay for insurance for these kind of luggage?

Still sucks tho.


----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/304610696113/posts/10155989565791114?s=520958920&sfns=mo

Chris left


----------



## Albake21

Wow.... I guess I'd like to know the reason why. Was it his talent? Personality? His choice? I wish we got a better writeup to be honest. I wonder what this means for the band. On a positive note, maybe more Ever Forthright?


----------



## GunpointMetal

Maybe because this band seems to have bad luck, lol. Didn't they get boned out of thousands of dollars by a festival not that long ago, too? Maybe he got sick of everyone making fun of his cheesy-ass melodies on Phronesis.


----------



## Kaura

Albake21 said:


> Wow.... I guess I'd like to know the reason why. Was it his talent? Personality? His choice? I wish we got a better writeup to be honest. I wonder what this means for the band. On a positive note, maybe more Ever Forthright?



This. I want to know if Misha's hate towards him is justified or not. Sure seems like a dick move to just leave when they had shows to play. Or maybe this means he goes back to Periphery.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

On one hand, that sucks that Chris is out because I really do think he's a talented guy and I loved him on The Amanuensis, but on the other hand....Andy Cizek is filling in, and I can only hope that he's going to transition into a permanent member because Andy is _*stupid*_ good- and Chris' performance on Phronesis was pretty subpar. This may be a good thing.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

This band is cursed.

I'd say it's time to call it a day at this stage.


----------



## isispelican

Chris was the ultimate fit for them, very sad to see him go


----------



## Ralyks

I'm... Kinda surprised this didn't happen sooner.

Anyway, more Ever Forthright please.


----------



## chipchappy

I dunno, this is obviously speculation but proof is in the pudding to me...

"Today we announce the departure of Chris Barretto from Monuments due to *personal reasons*."

"These memories that we created together; both *positive and negative*, will forever remain irreplaceable and at the highlights of our lives."

And the personal reasons were bad enough that he couldnt do any more shows with them? 

And he was outed from periphery for bad behavior as well?

Yeah, I don't think they're pal's anymore. I think his goofy performance on the Phoroeneisis or however you spell it didn't help, and I'd bet it all just came to a head on that south american tour. 

Anyway, this band has always been hit or miss for me - Browne's obsession with Michael Jackson-esq clean singing along with screaming always sounded weird to my ears


----------



## Silence2-38554

Aboooouuuuuuut time!! The Amanuensis will always be an amazing album but holy hell, The Phoroeneisis was just not very good, largely due to his parts. If Andy Cizek ends up being the permanent replacement I will literally jump for joy. That dude is amazing and I LOVE his performance on the new Anup EP. Incredible range on cleans & sounds like an absolute beast on screams. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lewis

in 2 days time Im supporting Monuments in my home town with my band ENENRA ! - Im bummed this has come now so close to the show - and that I wont get to meet Chris HOWEVER my love for the band and their songs is bigger than any one member. So im just happy that the shows are still going ahead and we have a super sweet fill in to enjoy in the meantime whether Andy joins permanently or not!
I cant wait for the show and Im sure they are all going to smash it!

sidenote: they may have wanted or needed to do this for some time, so it might even be a weight lifted. They may somehow get even better live beyond this


----------



## MerlinTKD

Am I the only one that liked Chris’ vocals on Phronesis?  I actually really dig the groovy-metal approach, maybe being raised on old school R&B/funk/etc. Oh well, I trust they made the decision they needed to, still looking forward to seeing/hearing more Monuments!


----------



## lewis

MerlinTKD said:


> Am I the only one that liked Chris’ vocals on Phronesis?  I actually really dig the groovy-metal approach, maybe being raised on old school R&B/funk/etc. Oh well, I trust they made the decision they needed to, still looking forward to seeing/hearing more Monuments!


same. I really like Phronesis. Granted not as much as the Amanuensis but still.


----------



## Smoked Porter

MerlinTKD said:


> Am I the only one that liked Chris’ vocals on Phronesis?  I actually really dig the groovy-metal approach, maybe being raised on old school R&B/funk/etc. Oh well, I trust they made the decision they needed to, still looking forward to seeing/hearing more Monuments!


No, you're not. It was a pretty good album, just not perfect like The Amenuensis. None of the problems on the last one were singing-related imo. A lot of fans of heavy or technical music just don't like anything remotely poppy or ear-pleasing to normies mixed in, or in general. Not saying that necessarily applies to everyone here that's bashing him, it's just a pattern that exists.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Nothing wrong with a good melody, just prefer it not be so fully-coated in cheese and sound constantly vaguely familiar.


----------



## Soya

You're kinda proving his point


----------



## GunpointMetal

Good, maybe in the future someone will read this forum and think "Hey, maybe my vocalist should put a little more effort into the melody here or there." The Amanuensis was great, IMO, and there was hardly any of that vibe on Phronesis, just lots of throwback pop and Nu-Metal sounding vocal stuff, which could probably work in a band I'd never heard before and had no idea how good they could be.


----------



## sakeido

didn't this band have some pretty whack logistics? Like all of them live in England, except for Chris, who was in New York? I have no idea how they'd make that work.

Phronesis had a lot of problems. Bizarre vocal choices, bad guitar tone, and the mix sucked. I think a lot of the vocal lines would have blended better into the rest if the production actually came together in any meaningful way but the whole thing just sounds disconnected... like they recorded it with each member of the band marooned, each on their own desert island

that's too bad he left. glad I saw em on the Amanuensis tour. I'm interested in what he does next.


----------



## lewis

sakeido said:


> didn't this band have some pretty whack logistics? Like all of them live in England, except for Chris, who was in New York? I have no idea how they'd make that work.
> 
> Phronesis had a lot of problems. Bizarre vocal choices, bad guitar tone, and the mix sucked. I think a lot of the vocal lines would have blended better into the rest if the production actually came together in any meaningful way but the whole thing just sounds disconnected... like they recorded it with each member of the band marooned, each on their own desert island
> 
> that's too bad he left. glad I saw em on the Amanuensis tour. I'm interested in what he does next.



Chris did infact record vocals completely separate and away from the band - with his good friend the vocalist of nu metal band
"Ill Nino" (they had a song on Freddy vs Jason)

Its why some of the vocals and ideas do sound similar to Ill Nino and quite Nu Metalish. Similar issue to when trivium recorded with Disturbeds singer and Matts vocals sounded like Disturbed because of it.

Think Chris doing this raised some eyebrows. I heard it didnt go down very well when they knew who he was recording with.

Head scratcher


----------



## lewis

my band ENENRA (www.facebook.com/enenraband) had an amazing time supporting Monuments.
They are super cool guys, who done us a solid on Drum hardware after a mix up by the venue, and Andys vocals were amazing. So good!
They destroyed the crowd haha we were dead on our feet by the end.

For anyone interested, here is my bands whole 26 min set (only our 6th show together with this lineup)


----------



## JohnnyWanders

One vocalist that can do the job of 2 is always sick...and saves cash..lol


----------



## InHiding

The vocals and lyrics (ans also the mix) on the new album were quite weak. Maybe one day they'll actually make an album that is more enjoyable to listen than Browne's playthroughs on youtube.


----------



## bozothedeathmachine

From Facebook this morning.


> Ryanair today have showed us incompetence beyond anything we have ever experienced.
> 
> We arrived to Stansted airport at 5:22am this morning for our 8:05 flight to Milan for dissonance festival.
> 
> Upon arrival, we attempted to check our bags (which were pre paid) and were asked to pay an overweight charge, which was paid. Upon trying to check the bags for a second time, we were told that we had to pay another charge, after already paying. After attempting all of this, it got to the point where our equipment or us wouldn’t make the flight.
> 
> Ryanair are holding no responsibility for this, and presented us with more charges to get on another flight, but in the end there were no other flights available to get us to the show on time.
> 
> We are devastated we are unable to make Dissonance Festival 2019.
> 
> Monuments.



Jesus. I'm starting to think these dudes are cursed. Did they spit on gypsy or kick a puppy in a former life?


----------



## Veldar

^fvck


----------



## lewis

Official review of the entire show with Monuments, Deitys Muse and my band Enenra - is up via Distorted Sound Magazine
Big shout out to them for the unbelievable words about our performance!
Enenra - 8/10
Deitys Muse - 7/10
Monuments - 8/10

Entire review - 

https://distortedsoundmag.com/live-...2b-TmC7hHNW5ZzIJ-v6cnu7qVSN7LUk3d-xoZapA6x5hc


----------



## Frostbite

Teaser got posted for new music on the 24th. Honestly, super pumped. Phronesis was not that great of an album to me mainly cause of the vocals and Andy Cizek is insanely talented so I have high hopes for this album. Can't wait

Edit: And Mike is Back on drums. So hyped


----------



## musicaldeath

I love Browne and Olly's playing a lot. I really only liked the first song off the last album, AWOL and only for the second verse which sounds like a Olly riff. Balance was also awesome. Hopefully the new stuff is a return to form? Whatever that was to begin with lol.


----------



## aesthyrian

JohnnyWanders said:


> One vocalist that can do the job of 2 is always sick...and saves cash..lol



Yeah same with guitarist right? Periphery is getting ripped off. 

Hell, a backing track is even cheaper and can do the jobs of everyone!

I do appreciate a well rounded vocalist that can scream and sing well, but no way can one person do what two can, there are bands that use two vocalists quite well in the progressive sense.


----------



## Kobalt

Frostbite said:


> Teaser got posted for new music on the 24th. Honestly, super pumped. Phronesis was not that great of an album to me mainly cause of the vocals and Andy Cizek is insanely talented so I have high hopes for this album. Can't wait
> 
> Edit: And Mike is Back on drums. So hyped


Yeah, I wasn't a fan of Phronesis as well. The Amanuensis is one of my favourite albums of the last decade, and my favourite lineup honestly. Absolutely love Malyan on the drums, and I'm gonna miss Barretto for sure.


----------



## chewpac

Kobalt said:


> Yeah, I wasn't a fan of Phronesis as well. The Amanuensis is one of my favourite albums of the last decade, and my favourite lineup honestly. Absolutely love Malyan on the drums, and I'm gonna miss Barretto for sure.


same.

looking forward to hearing new material with mike behind the kit again. new singer guy sounds like he could be a good fit, but i really did like chris's vocals.


----------



## Frostbite

chewpac said:


> same.
> 
> looking forward to hearing new material with mike behind the kit again. new singer guy sounds like he could be a good fit, but i really did like chris's vocals.




Andy did a cover of Stygian Blue. He fits pretty well IMO


----------



## Albake21

Frostbite said:


> Andy did a cover of Stygian Blue. He fits pretty well IMO



He's really good and will fit with the band well, I'm just bummed about losing the MJ style that Chris always used. It made their songs unique and gave a lot of character. Regardless, still happy about Andy joining.


----------



## chewpac

Albake21 said:


> He's really good and will fit with the band well, I'm just bummed about losing the MJ style that Chris always used. It made their songs unique and gave a lot of character. Regardless, still happy about Andy joining.



me too. i have a harder time hearing andy's voice on horcrux, i the creator, quazimodo, garden of sankara, etc. although he'd probably kick blue sky thinking's ass, and i'd be up for hearing that. 

i just dug the quality of chris's voice and how it fit with the band.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

New guy is super talented but his voice is a bit characterless for me. I'm sure hes gonna kill it but I'll miss Chris' voice!


----------



## Kobalt

Ataraxia2320 said:


> New guy is super talented but his voice is a bit characterless for me. I'm sure hes gonna kill it but I'll miss Chris' voice!


This. It has nothing to do with the guy's talent, it's just that Chris' style just seemed to gel so well with the music, it made things super intriguing. But we'll see what happens!

Hell, I wasn't a fan of Spencer Sotelo when he joined Periphery, but then P2 came out.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I'll definitely give him the benefit of the doubt. Spencer also took a while to grow on me too.


----------



## Pietjepieter

cool! seem them live a couple of mounts back with the new singer and that was a great show!!
great singer!

Curious where they are coming up with!!


----------



## Razerjack

Just glad to see the band back and running, as saturated this genre is these days, I feel like they still have something unique to offer. Their last album wasn't mind blowing but still delivered the groove, and I didn't mind most of the hooks either.


----------



## Frostbite

Animus leaked ahead of tomorrow. Still very Monuments. Vocals are fantastic IMO. Much more power then anything on Phronesis. You can also actually hear the guitar this album which is fantastic

Edit: While I like the vocals a lot, I could see people thinking they're a bit "uninspired" I guess though


----------



## Albake21

Frostbite said:


> Animus leaked ahead of tomorrow. Still very Monuments. Vocals are fantastic IMO. Much more power then anything on Phronesis. You can also actually hear the guitar this album which is fantastic
> 
> Edit: While I like the vocals a lot, I could see people thinking they're a bit "uninspired" I guess though


Wait they are releasing a whole new album? I figured it was just a single or an EP? That was a quick turn around after the last album.


----------



## Frostbite

Albake21 said:


> Wait they are releasing a whole new album? I figured it was just a single or an EP? That was a quick turn around after the last album.


Sorry it's just the first song haha. Re-reading it I definitely worded it terribly lmao


----------



## MiPwnYew

The new song rips.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Cool song, only complain is that it is to short!!

And cool solo!!


----------



## Acaciastrain360

I love makari
And
I love this


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Really liked the new song, Andy fits in really well - but will still miss (pre phronesis) Chris. 

But this has gotten me super stoked!


----------



## Snarpaasi

OH MY GOD. Finally, this is where they've been saving the Atlas 2.0 riff!


----------



## Lianoroto

The new song feels like a throwback to when they had Neema and Greg behind the mics, just a little less frantic. A very nice opening single!


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Now we know where Olly put that solo from the Phronesis studio updates


----------



## lurè

better then Phronesis!


----------



## LeoLmX

This single song puts the entire Phronesis down to oblivion, I find this such an uninspiring album, of course it has great songs, but the composition/inspiration aspect is what it lacked the most for me, I could hear the guitars and the tone was even better than Amanuensis, I guess this album just suffers from the post master piece (The Amanusensis) syndrome.

Anyway, Animus it's much better because it goes in more places, it has more drama and more energy, and a guitar solo!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Definitely fully on board with all the personnel changes after hearing this banger of a tune. 

Am I the only one who thought it sounded like they forgot to unmute the bass track though?


----------



## sakeido

oh fuck yeah that's more like it 



I'll miss Chris but Andy is a fantastic fit for this band.


----------



## mikernaut

Sounded good, and that solo ripped!


----------



## isispelican

Fantastic track, really flows well! Joel stepped up his mixing game big time on this, I really didn't like his work on Phronesis. These have got to be some of the best guitars I've heard.


----------



## GunpointMetal

isispelican said:


> Fantastic track, really flows well! Joel stepped up his mixing game big time on this, I really didn't like his work on Phronesis. These have got to be some of the best guitars I've heard.


Joel is an awesome dude, but he definitely has some mixes where you can tell he was doing his "speed mixing" and Phronesis sounded like one of them.


----------



## LeoLmX

Do you guys hear the bass properly in this track or is it just me becoming deaf? I think the bass was very weak in this mix even with my studio monitors. Amazing guitars and overall mixing though.


----------



## Kaura

LeoLmX said:


> Do you guys hear the bass properly in this track or is it just me becoming deaf? I think the bass was very weak in this mix even with my studio monitors. Amazing guitars and overall mixing though.



I felt the same. On top of the bass missing, I feel like the guitars are too up-front on the new song and all the ambience gets pushed to the abyss.

Funnily, I think I said some shit about the mix on Phronesis but now that I listen to it, it sounds very solid.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I thought the mix on both was great.
All I know for sure though is I want more of whatever this is. Next record is gunna be huge.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Yep. Sounded like Monuments. That’s a very, very good thing


----------



## Spetafrents




----------



## RoRo56

Snare is wayyy too loud for my taste, but I liked this track a lot more than anything off Phronesis!


----------



## JD27

Anyone catch that this was written and I assume intended to be released on Phronesis. I think it had a working title of Atlas Pt 2 on the whiteboard in one of the studio videos. You can hear the riff at about 7 seconds in.


----------



## InHiding

It's a good song as far as guitar melodies go. I think the mix is all over the place (e.g. drums are too up front). The vocals and vocal melodies are very weak though, another boy band wannabe and that's very unfortunate.


----------



## Frostbite

Well that took longer then expected for someone to mention a boy band lmao


----------



## toolsound

What does that even mean? You think Andy Cizek wishes he were in a boy band rather than a metal band? Or perhaps you think clean vocals aren’t suited for metal?


----------



## Jonathan20022

I always find it weird when people link clean vocals in metal to boy bands. It's as extreme of an observation as your parents or friends who aren't into metal calling anything remotely harsh "screamo"


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Oh shoot I dropped something


I _really_ don't think he wants to be in a boy band.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Oh shoot I dropped something
> 
> 
> I _really_ don't think he wants to be in a boy band.



Or this one


Andy is mostly a screamer, that he can sing is just a bonus. The dude is super versatile, but whether or not you like his singing voice is a matter of taste 
I'm looking forward to Monuments with Andy, he's like the perfect mix of the original front-duo and chris.

EDIT: I actually can't remember if Monuments ever had dual-vox, I think I went a bit too far into the past (Fellsilent time) 
Greg and Neema?


----------



## gunch

Animus is that riff from John's recto demo, I always thought it was sick af


----------



## toolsound

gunch said:


> Animus is that riff from John's recto demo, I always thought it was sick af



Same here. As soon as I heard it, I knew it was too good to not be included in a song somewhere. John was keeping this in his back pocket until the right moment it seems. I'm glad it found a home.


----------



## Frostbite

John mentioned on instagram I think that he had the song on his hard drive for about 5 years and he was happy/relieved to finally get it out


----------



## Frostbite

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=302972447855902&set=a.233172561502558

OH BABY. I'M READY I'M READY I'M READY


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Looking forward to the new single! 

Also the last riff on the insta was madness


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Frostbite said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=302972447855902&set=a.233172561502558
> 
> OH BABY. I'M READY I'M READY I'M READY



The last song they released and Olly's newest track has me so hyped for this.


----------



## chipchappy

Anyone listen to the new track?


----------



## X1X

Good riffing, vocals are quite loud but I'm listening on a laptop


----------



## lurè

The amanuensis vibe is strong, not bad


----------



## chipchappy

X1X said:


> Good riffing, vocals are quite loud but I'm listening on a laptop



Same on both counts. Im on macbook speakers but the vocals were dominating the mix. Interested to see how it sounds on headphones


----------



## Albake21

Absolute banger! Happy to hear Andy keeping that signature style of vocals that Chris brought to the band while still having his own take on it. Very excited for this album


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Not as stoked on this one as I was their last one. Joel's mixes can be absolutely amazing (like on Balance by Olly) but I wish they went with someone else for this material, it's like the polar opposite of the tonality from The Amanuensis which I loved.


----------



## RoRo56

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Not as stoked on this one as I was their last one. Joel's mixes can be absolutely amazing (like on Balance by Olly) but I wish they went with someone else for this material, it's like the polar opposite of the tonality from The Amanuensis which I loved.


I think Joel's mixes for Monuments haven't done them any favours. Browne used to do it all himself but I think he was finding it too much work mixing his own band.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

RoRo56 said:


> I think Joel's mixes for Monuments haven't done them any favours. Browne used to do it all himself but I think he was finding it too much work mixing his own band.



Brownes mix was a bit rough around the edges, but it gave off a much better vibe imo. If they could go back to that sound and get someone to perfect it, I think their music would be infinitely more accessible.


----------



## profwoot

New song seems fine, wondering about the auto-generated description with turned-off comments. They haven't released the new song so much as abandoned it.


----------



## chipchappy

profwoot said:


> wondering about the auto-generated description with turned-off comments.



wait, you're saying you WANT youtube comments?


----------



## Jonathan20022

profwoot said:


> New song seems fine, wondering about the auto-generated description with turned-off comments. They haven't released the new song so much as abandoned it.



That is how official audio of records and singles are uploaded to Youtube, it's not a "video". It's just an audio track to feed Youtube Music, their streaming service.


----------



## Pietjepieter

I really like this one! freaky cool riffing, great song writing even cool bass, sick vocals: Killer track!!
think the mix is way better than on their last record, can hear guitars 

Is there a new album coming any time soon?


----------



## Kaura

Pietjepieter said:


> I really like this one! freaky cool riffing, great song writing even cool bass, sick vocals: Killer track!!
> think the mix is way better than on their last record, can hear guitars
> 
> Is there a new album coming any time soon?



I think they're in the studio at the moment doing... something?

Deadnest is pretty cool. Better than most of the stuff on their last LP. But the scale they're using over and over again gets kinda boring. You know, when you start the chorus with a minor first chord but at the end it becomes a major chord. Has that slightly middle-eastern/egyptian vibe.


----------



## Taylord

I think it's pretty good! Haven't listened to the last album as much. Browne's rougher around the edges mixes were something I always liked, but I understand evolving. The vocalist seems to have picked up where Chris left off nicely.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Kaura said:


> I think they're in the studio at the moment doing... something?
> 
> Deadnest is pretty cool. Better than most of the stuff on their last LP. But the scale they're using over and over again gets kinda boring. You know, when you start the chorus with a minor first chord but at the end it becomes a major chord. Has that slightly middle-eastern/egyptian vibe.



I know what your saying, it is a bit of a the (same) trick that they use a lot, also in there riffing.
But when done right I really like it. A little like chocolate, taste like chocolate but damn me like.

Anyway, they need to change tuning again


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Not Monuments but Olly just released another solo single. I have to say I'm more hyped for his solo stuff than monuments after listening to the songs he has released so far. 

Am I the only one who things Joel's mixes also sound better for olly's stuff than the monuments stuff?


----------



## Xaeldaren

Olly just left Monuments:

"What’s cracking. I’m stepping down from Monuments.

It’s been ten incredible years of highs and lows and I’m extremely grateful for the entire experience.

It’s been a huge part of my life and many of the amazing memories and interactions will stay with me forever.

I’ve been around the world a good few times and met so many inspiring people and learned so much.

You can’t buy that shit.

Monuments is an amazing opportunity with some amazing players but ultimately at this point in my life I feel like I’ve had the experience and I’ve said what I am able to say musically with the group.

Monuments deserve someone who is inspired and driven and I can’t offer that like I did when I was 19 so I’m making the move.

I’m still gonna make music and continue with my current projects and collabs, with the initial focus being more solo music.

After that who knows, the endless possibilities are really exciting.

Huge thanks to the boys for being there whilst we achieved so many great things together.

And special thanks to Browne for rolling the dice on a little raw mouthy teen with basically only potential to offer.

Like everyone else I’m more than excited to see what Monuments do next. I was a fan first and now I’m a fan again. Thanks to everyone who supported in whatever way that may have manifested, none of this could have happened without the people behind us.

Hopefully it won’t be too long before you hear from me again.

Till then take care, much love and thank you.



- Olly".

https://www.instagram.com/p/CRO_G27oHJf/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

That really sucks. His solo material has been edging away from this style of music for a while, so it's not a massive shock.


----------



## Albake21

Xaeldaren said:


> Olly just left Monuments:
> 
> "What’s cracking. I’m stepping down from Monuments.
> 
> It’s been ten incredible years of highs and lows and I’m extremely grateful for the entire experience.
> 
> It’s been a huge part of my life and many of the amazing memories and interactions will stay with me forever.
> 
> I’ve been around the world a good few times and met so many inspiring people and learned so much.
> 
> You can’t buy that shit.
> 
> Monuments is an amazing opportunity with some amazing players but ultimately at this point in my life I feel like I’ve had the experience and I’ve said what I am able to say musically with the group.
> 
> Monuments deserve someone who is inspired and driven and I can’t offer that like I did when I was 19 so I’m making the move.
> 
> I’m still gonna make music and continue with my current projects and collabs, with the initial focus being more solo music.
> 
> After that who knows, the endless possibilities are really exciting.
> 
> Huge thanks to the boys for being there whilst we achieved so many great things together.
> 
> And special thanks to Browne for rolling the dice on a little raw mouthy teen with basically only potential to offer.
> 
> Like everyone else I’m more than excited to see what Monuments do next. I was a fan first and now I’m a fan again. Thanks to everyone who supported in whatever way that may have manifested, none of this could have happened without the people behind us.
> 
> Hopefully it won’t be too long before you hear from me again.
> 
> Till then take care, much love and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> - Olly".
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CRO_G27oHJf/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
> 
> That really sucks. His solo material has been edging away from this style of music for a while, so it's not a massive shock.


This hit me really hard in the feels. I love Olly's work and I've looked up to him as a guitar player for a long time. I'm still looking forward to the band's future work, but now that Chris and Olly are gone, Monuments just wont be the same to me. I'm hoping Olly will still make some awesome music in the future, and maybe we'll see him doing more work with Moray Pringle.


----------



## JD27

Well that sucks. I don’t know that it’s going to hurt the future material all that much though. Always kind of assumed this was Brownes baby. Not that Olly had no input, I’m sure he did, but I’m also pretty sure it’ll still sound like Monuments.


----------



## aesthyrian

Love Olly's playing and personality but honestly I feel this is for the better. It seemed pretty obvious that he was less interested in metal guitar/shred everyday. I'm not sure how much Olly contributed to the writing, but I think it's safe to say Monuments is still mostly John writing, but it will be neat to see who they might bring in and what new elements will come with that change, if any.

Stoked to see hear both Olly and Monuments come out with in the future.


----------



## JD27

Also, if that means Olly is going to do more stuff like the song he released with Ian Kenny on vocals that's awesome in my book.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

This band is cursed. I swear to dog.


----------



## sakeido

JD27 said:


> Also, if that means Olly is going to do more stuff like the song he released with Ian Kenny on vocals that's awesome in my book.



fuck ya bud



this song is amazing, gimme a whole album of that please. WITH VOCALS. We've got enough instrumental guitar music to last us 10,000 years


----------



## Albake21

sakeido said:


> fuck ya bud
> 
> 
> 
> this song is amazing, gimme a whole album of that please. WITH VOCALS. We've got enough instrumental guitar music to last us 10,000 years



As amazing as that song is, it really makes me want a new Karnivool album. Maybe one day


----------



## chewpac

sakeido said:


> fuck ya bud
> 
> 
> 
> this song is amazing, gimme a whole album of that please. WITH VOCALS. We've got enough instrumental guitar music to last us 10,000 years



this is awesome. thanks for posting - i didn't know this existed.

i am a big monuments fan, but haven't kept track of them a ton over the last year or two. after Phronesis, then the lineup changes (andy's cool, but i'll miss chris. mike's back - nice!), etc. - i'm just hoping for another album when they can make it happen.

shame about olly leaving, but it sounds like his musical direction has serious potential, and i'm going to have to start paying attention.


----------



## Pietjepieter

I'm a bit sad to see him leave. I think they his playing fits Monuments very well.
Was always good to see him on stage, looks like a really nice guy!

Well hope he has a good solo carrier and i have no doubt that Monuments will find a good replacement!

looking forward to new work of both!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

chewpac said:


> this is awesome. thanks for posting - i didn't know this existed.
> 
> i am a big monuments fan, but haven't kept track of them a ton over the last year or two. after Phronesis, then the lineup changes (andy's cool, but i'll miss chris. mike's back - nice!), etc. - i'm just hoping for another album when they can make it happen.
> 
> shame about olly leaving, but it sounds like his musical direction has serious potential, and i'm going to have to start paying attention.



His solo stuff puts everything Momuments have done post Amanuensis to shame IMO. Make sure to check out his other tracks, Open, Balance, and Untitled.


----------



## shpence

Olly was on Doc Coyle's, "The Ex-Man" podcast and went over briefly why he left. Worth checking out. I won't spoil something they talked about that would be an awesome future possibility.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

https://www.soundtalentmedia.com/show/the-ex-man-with-doc-coyle/olly-steele-ex-monuments/

Link to the podcast. They talk about leaving monuments at 1 hour 30 minutes.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ugh doc’s podcast is so boring sometimes. He tends to ramble A LOT.


----------



## Veldar

soul_lip_mike said:


> Ugh doc’s podcast is so boring sometimes. He tends to ramble A LOT.



It's an American thing right? The tendency to over-explain everything.

I kinda jump between the interviews with bands I like for Metal gossip.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

soul_lip_mike said:


> Ugh doc’s podcast is so boring sometimes. He tends to ramble A LOT.



Was the first episode I had ever listened to. I love my some God Forbid but I'm kinda surprised he has such a following in the podcast world. 

I was cringing pretty hard at any mention of race. He kept on bringing it up at pretty much every opportunity, even though Olly was saying that he didnt really think about it too much (with the exception of god forbid being mostly black inspiring him).


----------



## chipchappy

Veldar said:


> It's an American thing right? The tendency to over-explain everything.



Nope! Lots of different people all over the world are overly talkative at times. Some people are quiet, some aren't, thats just people.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

New track. If they hadn't written it down in the description I wouldn't have had a clue Mick Gordon was involved.

I prefer the mix to the Joel stuff overall but the drums here are still weird to me. I'm sure that's just me being picky though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The description says Mick Gordon was a guest composer but someone from the band I presume shared this. 

I don’t think a moment would have be forced at all since that’s what people would expect from a guest appearance.


----------



## Pietjepieter

New song sounds sick!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Lorcan Ward said:


> The description says Mick Gordon was a guest composer but someone from the band I presume shared this.
> 
> I don’t think a moment would have be forced at all since that’s what people would expect from a guest appearance.



You can 100% hear his influence in the track, loved it. It literally sounds as if Mick had joined the band and contributed fully to the songwriting process, suits their sound really well. For a second I thought this was a fully done version Agarthian, forgot it was on Flux Conduct already.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Like the new track alot, was expecting a more 'obvious' feature from Mick, which threw me off on first listen.

Interested to hear the rest of the album


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

chipchappy said:


> Lots of different people all over the world are overly talkative at times. Some people are quiet, some aren't, that's just people.


Empty vessels make the most noise.


----------



## chipchappy

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Empty vessels make the most noise.



truth

New song sounds like everything else they've done since the amuensisiese or however you spell it. Standard Browne-style minor arpeggiated riffs with those occasional, a-tonal, shrill "chords" peppered throughout with that Michael Jackson style singing over the top. Not bad but a little boring at this point


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

chipchappy said:


> New song sounds like everything else they've done since the amuensisiese or however you spell it. Standard Browne-style minor arpeggiated riffs with those occasional, a-tonal, shrill "chords" peppered throughout with that Michael Jackson style singing over the top. Not bad but a little boring at this point


You said it. I didn't.

Browne is capable of so much more. But yeah, definitely agree with this comment.


----------



## lewis

Biggest gripe I suppose I have in hindsight now ollys gone, is its obvious olly is capable of much more than he was offering in Monuments, but despite that, in his absence they haven't tried to up the guitar writing to mask him leaving either

It's standard monuments again. This song would have sounded identical to this whether he was there or not.
I want more now. More solos, tappings, overlays etc. It needed to be more guitar creative.

Living long enough to see yourself become the villain is where I place bands like this


----------



## Supernaut

I'd personally take the last three songs with the new singer over Phronesis. There are no Michael Jackson-esque vocal lines in any of the new tracks - Deadnest in particular slaps like a mother fucker. I think the band sounds much, much fresher now than it did on Phronesis; colour me excited for M4.

Not really sure what you're expecting from Monuments in regards to guitar playing, the rhythm chops are still outrageous. This band's never heavily featured guitar solos. Luckily you have Olly's own music to check out now if you want that exact thing.


----------



## profwoot

I dig the new song, and Browne clearly considers those dissonant interval stabs to be his signature thing, but it does inevitably make all his riffs sound more similar to each other. The main riff in lavos is already super busy (in a good way) so I think those stabs add nothing other than homogeneity with the rest of his riffs, which is not something that most musicians, I assume, find at all desirable.


----------



## lewis

Supernaut said:


> I'd personally take the last three songs with the new singer over Phronesis. There are no Michael Jackson-esque vocal lines in any of the new tracks - Deadnest in particular slaps like a mother fucker. I think the band sounds much, much fresher now than it did on Phronesis; colour me excited for M4.
> 
> Not really sure what you're expecting from Monuments in regards to guitar playing, the rhythm chops are still outrageous. This band's never heavily featured guitar solos. Luckily you have Olly's own music to check out now if you want that exact thing.


Well considering even Gnosis had lead lines or attempts at solos, I disagree.

It's not like I'm asking for them to suddenly become Machine Head in their prime regards to lead work. 
It's abit like yes we get it, the downpicking rhythm work is sweet but thats basically all we ever get


----------



## gunch

lewis said:


> Well considering even Gnosis had lead lines or attempts at solos, I disagree.
> 
> It's not like I'm asking for them to suddenly become Machine Head in their prime regards to lead work.
> It's abit like yes we get it, the downpicking rhythm work is sweet but thats basically all we ever get



People _are_ into that you know


----------



## Runner

New track is out, album #4 "In Stasis" has been anounced for April 15th.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Runner

Definitely available in Germany, that's a first...


----------



## thebeesknees22

Runner said:


> Definitely available in Germany, that's a first...



not in canada....


----------



## Ben Pinkus

8pm premier in the UK 

New track is cool, deffo one of the stronger ones of the new batch we've heard. Excited for the album now!


----------



## chipchappy

is it just me or are the vocals wicked quiet in the mix?


----------



## pondman

Lol , the guitarist, the big guy with the beard, called round last year and bought my Peavey 5150. He mentioned he was in a band but I forgot the name. I recognised him from one of your pics.


----------



## Xaeldaren

pondman said:


> Lol , the guitarist, the big guy with the beard, called round last year and bought my Peavey 5150. He mentioned he was in a band but I forgot the name. I recognised him from one of your pics.



Dude that's fucking hilarious. Browne is a legend. I take it this was yours:


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Mix sounds very different depending on what headphones you are using to listen to which is unusual.

Song is cool but nothing that really jumps out at me. 

100% different stylistically but I've been much preferring new Olly Steele stuff:


----------



## Xaeldaren

As sad as it makes me to say, I'm with you on that. I've been kind of checked out on Monuments for a while. I did enjoy Animus when it came out. The Amanuensis is literally my favourite metal album out there, but for some reason nothing evokes that same feeling. Probably the nostalgic old bastard in me, at this point. The Olly stuff has been way, way more interesting to me.


----------



## pondman

Yeah that's the one. I miss it now its gone.
Mrs pond took care of em as I was on my way home. He was with his producer who looked a little nervous when I arrived.
They even saw the special room with my stash of guitars packed in. On the way out the producer aske me to contact him if I ever sell some of builds.


----------



## gunshow86de

Xaeldaren said:


> Dude that's fucking hilarious. Browne is a legend. I take it this was yours:
> 
> View attachment 102824


----------



## Xaeldaren

pondman said:


> Yeah that's the one. I miss it now its gone.
> Mrs pond took care of em as I was on my way home. He was with his producer who looked a little nervous when I arrived.
> They even saw the special room with my stash of guitars packed in. On the way out the producer aske me to contact him if I ever sell some of builds.



That's cool as hell! I'm a big Browne fan, so this is pretty funny to me personally, as he's hated 5150s historically. This seems to be one that he's begrudgingly come to enjoy.


----------



## pondman

Xaeldaren said:


> That's cool as hell! I'm a big Browne fan, so this is pretty funny to me personally, as he's hated 5150s historically. This seems to be one that he's begrudgingly come to enjoy.



Aye, i had to warn the neighbours there would be a little noise while he tried it.
It was a real beast of an amp. When I first got it and plugged it in, it was like trying to control a wild horse.


----------



## pondman

This is where it used to live.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Is it bad that the first thing I focus on is what I presumse to be a Line6 Uber Metal pedal? Or one of the line anyway. I had one of those things for years. Served me well when I was a teenager!


----------



## pondman

Xaeldaren said:


> Is it bad that the first thing I focus on is what I presumse to be a Line6 Uber Metal pedal? Or one of the line anyway. I had one of those things for years. Served me well when I was a teenager!



Line6 Liqua Flange and Line6 Verbzilla. Built like a tank


----------



## chewpac

i like this new one a lot. i'm looking forward to the new record.

having mike back in the band is great. i'm coming around to Andy. it's tricky when The Amanuensis was such a definitive record, but i can appreciate this new phase of the band almost separately from the old stuff. i'm liking what i hear. i'm glad they're soldiering on and continuing to make records.


----------



## Runner

Official Video for the new track is up as well


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Mix sounds very different depending on what headphones you are using to listen to which is unusual.
> 
> Song is cool but nothing that really jumps out at me.
> 
> 100% different stylistically but I've been much preferring new Olly Steele stuff:




Watching that video made me feel like I absolutely suck at the guitar. God damn they are good.


----------



## Triple7

I love the new song. I think it's my favorite of the singles so far. I'm thoroughly stoked for the album. 

I actually didn't bother with their last album, which I guess I should go back and check out.


----------



## gunch

I think John is absolutely sick as fuck as a player but I can't get into Monuments at all, it's gotta be Flux Conduct or Fellsilent every time


----------



## Supernaut

New song is a banger for sure, new album is shaping up to be sick.


----------



## Steo

Can't get past those vocals. Just to clean, even the harsh vocals, just too, I dunno, "nice" .


----------



## Runner

New song False Providence was released a few days ago...


----------



## Musiscience

This is the best vocalist Monuments had to date, Andy is such a beast.


----------



## Xaeldaren

Agreed, he's so good. That track is the first one I've been particularly excited about from the new album. I love the intro/main riff.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Runner said:


> New song False Providence was released a few days ago...



Like this! Maybe missing 5% to really push it over the edge or else I'm just bored with the Monuments sound by now.

Feel like this is a band that was cursed a bit when it came to momentum.

Andy is a great addition to the band. Fantastic vocals.


----------



## Albake21

Guess I'm in the minority. It's just not the same without Chris on vocals. Andy's screams are unreal, but his singing just sounds way too, for a lack of better words, whiney? Too much whine and angst in his cleans. I'm sure I'll warm up to it eventually, but I still much prefer Chris and his style.

Also not a huge fan of the mix, but that's obviously subjective. It's great to hear Malyan again though, I think his playing definitely shines through.


----------



## profwoot

Andy is also pretty young right? Could be that some of the whineyness will recede as he matures. That's one of the risks in hiring a singer from a different age bracket I suppose.

Replacing the vocalist is less like replacing the bass player than having the bass player switch to tuba. Regardless of technical ability, it introduces a whole new sound that may or may not work for any given fan. Especially when the vocalist is the one in charge of writing all the lyrics and/or doing a lot of the arranging (not sure how much responsibility they gave Andy to start).


----------



## Runner

Album is live:


----------



## Ben Pinkus

The lead single false providence was interesting. Felt quite different as a monuments song which was cool. Really dug some of Andy's influences on the track. Not my fav of the singles by any means but was deffo something different. 

Looking forward to listening to the rest of the album. 

Will always have a soft spot for them after my bands first gig was supporting them. And now we're releasing our new single the same day as their new album...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

So how is everyone liking the new album?


----------



## Frostbite

soul_lip_mike said:


> So how is everyone liking the new album?


It's the best album they've put out and it's not close IMO but I also kind of thought Amenuensis got a little over hyped as time went on. Everything just sounds super refined, mix is really big while I can still hear everything, at least on headphones. Haven't listened in the car yet. Somnus, The Chimerian and Makeshift Harmony. Andy's vocals on makeshift are SO good


----------



## Ataraxia2320

soul_lip_mike said:


> So how is everyone liking the new album?



It's ok. I wasn't a huge fan of Phronesis, but I preferred it to this on first listen.


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> So how is everyone liking the new album?



I've sat down and listened to the album through twice now. At first listen, there isn't much that strikes me as too unique, but that's not to knock it. It's still incredible sounding all the way through, even with some newer elements thrown in a couple songs.

But what really shines through is the mix. I was harsh on it from the singles, maybe I just didn't properly listen through my monitors. But fuck me I'm not sure if it's because of Mick Gordon working on it or John has just gotten that much better, but the mix is bang on perfect. There's so much heart pounding low end, yet it's very focused and scooped to allow very little rumble or boom. The guitars are a lot clearer and more focused like Amanuensis while not cutting into the vocals. The vocals are loud and clear, everything just fits together nicely.

I've said it before, Mike Malyan's playing really shines through and even more so throughout the whole album. As for vocals, I'm still trying to warm up to Andy, but I will say, his screams are unreal... my god throughout the whole album. His range and tone of screams are just all over and they complement absolutely every part perfectly. My only letdown from performance was that I was hoping they would start adding more melodic playing, like solos. But once Olly left, that ship sadly sank.

All in all, only a couple parts grab me, but I also said the same thing about Phronesis when that came out and it slowly turned into one of my favorite albums to throw on till this day. There's always so much going on in Monument's music that it takes a while for me to really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Frostbite

Albake21 said:


> I've sat down and listened to the album through twice now. At first listen, there isn't much that strikes me as too unique, but that's not to knock it. It's still incredible sounding all the way through, even with some newer elements thrown in a couple songs.
> 
> But what really shines through is the mix. I was harsh on it from the singles, maybe I just didn't properly listen through my monitors. But fuck me I'm not sure if it's because of Mick Gordon working on it or John has just gotten that much better, but the mix is bang on perfect. There's so much heart pounding low end, yet it's very focused and scooped to allow very little rumble or boom. The guitars are a lot clearer and more focused like Amanuensis while not cutting into the vocals. The vocals are loud and clear, everything just fits together nicely.
> 
> I've said it before, Mike Malyan's playing really shines through and even more so throughout the whole album. As for vocals, I'm still trying to warm up to Andy, but I will say, his screams are unreal... my god throughout the whole album. His range and tone of screams are just all over and they complement absolutely every part perfectly. My only letdown from performance was that I was hoping they would start adding more melodic playing, like solos. But once Olly left, that ship sadly sank.
> 
> All in all, only a couple parts grab me, but I also said the same thing about Phronesis when that came out and it slowly turned into one of my favorite albums to throw on till this day. There's always so much going on in Monument's music that it takes a while for me to really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to it.


George Lever did the mix. Same dude whose done Sleep Token's stuff


----------



## Albake21

Frostbite said:


> George Lever did the mix. Same dude whose done Sleep Token's stuff


Ahh good to know, thank you. He did a great job!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Really like the album its up there with Amenuensis for me. 

+Mix is really good* 
+*Mike's playing is so cool, glad he's back
+As expected Andy's vocal performance is great with great range. And I like how he was playing around with flow, and where sing/scream sections were placed and a couple of 'new' ideas for Monuments 
+The layers Mick added are cool 
+Some mental riffs as always 
- I do miss Olly's style/vibe in places slightly 

Definitely one of my fav albums of the year so far, and looking forward to seeing them in a couple of weeks in London


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Albake21 said:


> But what really shines through is the mix. I was harsh on it from the singles, maybe I just didn't properly listen through my monitors. But fuck me I'm not sure if it's because of Mick Gordon working on it or John has just gotten that much better, but the mix is bang on perfect. There's so much heart pounding low end, yet it's very focused and scooped to allow very little rumble or boom. The guitars are a lot clearer and more focused like Amanuensis while not cutting into the vocals. The vocals are loud and clear, everything just fits together nicely.



George did one of the tracks for Nail the Mix, thought the live mix he did for it was better than the single release, and subsequently went back and remixed the whole album using that as a template. 

Definitely feel like it was a big improvement, his mix on sleep token compared to the single releases was night and day, but the album seems to sound better.


----------



## goherpsNderp

I think it's time to just face the facts and hop off the wagon. I haven't really liked much of their output since Amanuesis and as time goes on they drift further and further away from that sound.

I'm glad other people like it but it's just not for me anymore. The first track I heard from this album was a YT video embedded within a review online and I legit thought I had accidentally clicked on the wrong video player (since a lot of guitar/music sites embed random videos/ads into articles that are unrelated) because the music was just so un-Monuments. But nope, it was them.


----------



## Spicypickles

Really digging this album, sounds fantastic. A little too little gain on the guitar for me, but there’s a reason it’s so clear. 

I think earlier albums had better writing and riffs but the hooks are good in this one. Even my lame ass fiancé could get behind this album.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Banger, not the best album of the discography but a solid entry for sure. I'd probably put it in 2rd place Amenuensis will always be a hard album to top for me.


----------



## cip 123

I feel like this is what Phronesis should have been for me at least. I dunno why but Chris' vocals just really weren't sitting with me on that record, they were great technically and had the usual great layering and production but this new Album is what I wanted from Monuments.


----------



## BlackFalcon17

Anyone else feel like it was just OK? Like not amazing but still great? For me The Amanuensis is top tier and still gets played regularly so I've judged everything based on that. I always have high hopes for everything Monuments does but this time around nothing really stood out to me. At this point I'm almost forcing myself to listen because I want to like it, but can't. Sure, everything they're playing is very impressive but beyond that it just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## profwoot

For me this album is just riffs, riffs, riffs. Granted, the riffs are sick, but it's hard not to compare them to [peer bands; not trying to start a "who's better" fight] that are far more dynamic where the riffs are interspersed with clean sections and melodies and solos and orchestral interludes and synthy whatnot. I like when a band plays with and develops melodic and rhythmic motifs over the course of a song. Being more used to that, on this album it becomes hard to distinguish between songs and I start feeling out of breath a few songs in. They were always more straight-ahead riffy than I probably prefer but Olly had an important voice that I really miss in the band. I do prefer Andy's vocals though I think.


----------



## Supernaut

Think it's an improvement over phronesis. To me, the band just sounded tired on that record. This album is a return to form somewhat with a jump in a new direction - much like from Gnosis to Amanuensis. 

The rffs are great (as always) and the vocal melodies are better imo - at least more interesting. There's definitely room to grow there though and I get the whole 'whiney' thing for sure. I feel they could have put more quieter sections in the music too, more chilled sections like in Garden of Sankara and such to add contrast - I think Andy's voice really shines on that kind of stuff. 

Don't know about anyone else, but The Cimmerian gets my vote as the standout track - it's a solid prog epic.


----------

